# in retrospect ...



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome 

I plan to use this journal as a collection of random thoughts/ideas I get throughout 2004.  After reading other similar journals, I think it will be interesting to read what happened throughout the year.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

*thought #1*

after picking up the latest Muscle Developement, I now realize just how big Ronnie Coleman is!  On page 154, they do a comparison type photospread, the Ronnie is just massive.  

Don't know or care if he is better than anyone, just that he is massive. Wow!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

*thought #2*

Internet relationships.

Over the past 3 years, I've seen people come and go.  Some leave an impression, others don't.  One 'couple' I've enjoyed watching become a couple is Jenny and Eggs.  It started as what I thought was more internet flirting, but has now developed into a full fledged love affair.  

On the other side of friendships, I've seen a few destroyed.  A few couples parted ways.  One I know about, the other I've only heard via forum gossip.  And one friendship I had and I ruined ... I am sad about it and handled it incorrectly.  Had I had the chance to do the person to person meeting over, I'd certainly do it differently.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

*thought #3*

getting old ... 

After New Years Eve, I can see that our choice in clubs will be changing.  Although it is much more fun to watch the young people via for each other's attention, it's not worth the silly attitude that goes with it.  Am I getting setup to 'watch TV' on weekends ... I certainly hope not.  There are a few clubs that cater to an older age bracket, but again, they are not as much fun as most just sit and talk.  Boring!  

The missus is starting to take longer to recoupe from weekend outings as well ...    That is also a bad sign as I only go out when she does ...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: thought #2*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Internet relationships.
> 
> Over the past 3 years, I've seen people come and go.  Some leave an impression, others don't.  One 'couple' I've enjoyed watching become a couple is Jenny and Eggs.  It started as what I thought was more internet flirting, but has now developed into a full fledged love affair.



Aww, NT  It started out being a friendship, where we both had boyfriend/girlfriend IRL. He helped me through hard times and I, well I don't know what I did   We developed deep feelings for each other and my mom remember me telling her how well we'd go together a whole year before we met IRL  Then we both broke up with our significant others and the flirting started for real.. I remember some PMs with so much reading between the lines that I was laughing out loud. We confessed our feelings for each other and it all progressed to the point where we had to meet.. And we did  I truly believe that he is my soul mate


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it is a great story Jenny!  Especially seeing that you two live in different countries.  I wish you both the very best!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

*thought #4*

I have to say that I respect all those here and that I know here at home who are in their own way battling what they see as not their ideal body look.  I do not know if I could be as strong as those here.  God has given me the genetics to do what I'd like to do in terms of weight lifting.  I am thankful for that.  I sometimes do not give the missus enough credit for really trying hard to get to where she wants to be.  I know that most here deserve a simple nice going for even attempting such a diet/lifestyle change.  To all you who read this, I applaude you!!  I really cannot say that I'd be able to do what you are doing or have done!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

NT you make some awesome points here!  Thought #4 hits me the most (along with the getting old thing...lol)  First I applaud you for giving God credit for your genetics. The other part of that is so many of us on this board are not the ideal body type (I've got 40lbs to lose still) but because of the support of everyone here it helps us keep going.  For that reason, I will soon post my before (which are way icky!) and current pics (definitely still in progress.)  Maybe there is someone reading this board that may be where I started and could be inspired to know that others can relate.  Anyway..I could ramble on and on about this but I feel so strongly that this board has kept me going and I'm grateful for the encouragement


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

Hammer/Jenny ... thanks for visiting my journal.  Any visits are welcome.  

Hammer ... you're welcome.  You and all the others really deserve all the support and encouragement you get.  I have thought long and hard about it and I'm not sure that I would be as strong as any of you.  I'd like to think I could do what you're doing, but I reall can't say with any certainy that I would.  Keep doing what you're doing Hammer.  Your goals are within your reach!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

*thought #5*

I know doctors are not miracle workers, but I hope they find out what is wrong with my wife.  They have given her perscriptions for pain killers for what appears to be IBS since just before Christmas.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey babe, glad you have a journal, it will be a nice thread to relax in  Very sorry to hear about Mrs. NT, I'll say a prayer for her.  Your very insightful, I'm happy to read your thoughts and see your compassion,  it's nice


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Katie ... thanks for stopping by.  I'm not that insightful, just thought it would be neat to re-read these thoughts some time down the road.  But do feel free to drop in and chime in about whatever you think you might want to.

Thanks for the prayer ... I'm sure she'd appreciate that.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey NT, great reading this type of stuff.  IBS meaning iliotibial band syndrome?  If so, let me know I might be able to scrounge up some resources for you.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

PB ... thanks.  

IBS I thought stood for Irritable Bowel Syndrome


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

*hair colour*

the first new colour combination of the new year is red and black.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Whoops - my mistake.  You can't stretch that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

*thought #6*

Mrs.NT has the insane ability to talk most women into baring their breasts and most times it's at the bar or strip club ... sometimes it's good to be Mr.NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Whoops - my mistake.  You can't stretch that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

*thought #7*

I think I should purchase a MB this spring and do the 24 hours of adrenaline.  Got as far as looking at bikes last spring, but this year I think I should go on step further and actually purchase a bike. 

While I'm on the subject of purchasing, I think I should get a new pool cue as well.  The Mrs. said that I should get a new one as well  and if she says get one, I should take her up on that offer - QUICKLY


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

*thought #8*

My resolution is to get my truck in running order 

I'm one gas tank and a fix to the lock away from driving it where I could leave it without having to have it in sight.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

NT, your really cool, ever thought about starting like a "Dr. NT" thread, you know where we come to you with our problems and you fix it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2004)

This is a great journal 

As Katie said it will be a nice thread to relax in.   I often wonder what others ponder...  It is quite interesting to say the least.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

Katie ... I have a hard enough time keeping my issues all straight  but if you have any issues, you can bring them here and at the very least, we'll throw some ideas back and forth.

Premier ... I have enjoyed reading David's journal as well as Pitboss' when he posted here.  It is quite interesting to see what was happening days/weeks/months and years ago.  That is why I have started this one ... glad you popped in.  If you have anything to add, to comment on, to disagree with, fire away.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: thought #2*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Internet relationships.
> 
> Over the past 3 years, I've seen people come and go.  Some leave an impression, others don't.  One 'couple' I've enjoyed watching become a couple is Jenny and Eggs.  It started as what I thought was more internet flirting, but has now developed into a full fledged love affair.
> ...




Your too cool of a guy.

Isn't it great seeing how Jenny & Eggs started and where they are now!! They make you want to smile everyday!! 

Great journal NT- I love it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: thought #2*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Your too cool of a guy.
> 
> Isn't it great seeing how Jenny & Eggs started and where they are now!! They make you want to smile everyday!!
> ...



I am the coolest in the little world I live in ... 

Thanks Stacey - I will take any compliments I can get these days.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Katie ... I have a hard enough time keeping my issues all straight  but if you have any issues, you can bring them here and at the very least, we'll throw some ideas back and forth


I was kinda joking, I'm ok, life goes on right, but I'll probably be visiting you alot, I also like David's and Pitboss's journals  and I really miss Pitboss alot


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

visit away Miss Katie


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

*thought #9*

EFAs in the form of fish oil caps, what a great find for me.  Although I didn't care for hemp/flax oil, these you don't taste so it's all good!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

*thought #10*

Here is a very funny part of the Robin Williams Live from Broadway dvd.

http://www.robin-williams.net/golfvideo.WMV


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

*thought #11*

my manager just sent an email out indicating that next Wednesday there would be *5* hour meeting.  What in heavens name could a group of 6 people that manages backups talk about for 5 hours?   She didn't even have an agenda and asked for topics members wanted to discuss.  I wanted to ask "Can we talk about the rampant misuse of company time" ... but instead sent an email back saying, what could there possibly be to talk about for 5 hours.  Not even the missus can talk for that long.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

*thought #12*

I take the bus everyday.  Each day I find that less and less kids are getting up and letting elders have their seat so they don't have to stand.  It just goes to show what kind of morals are being taught, or I guess not taught to our kids.  I guess as one gets older, putting a smile on the face of someone gains more and more value.  The other day, an older lady offered to buy me a coffee after giving up my seat.    I politely refused but it was refreshing to see such a glow on her face just because I had given up my seat.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2004)

G'Morning NT..just dropping in to check on you. Like your journal. Neat idea.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

Morning Mr. Pepper ... how are things?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2004)

Not bad. January is the beginning of a very busy time for me. My phone just doesn't stop ringing until April 15th (tax day down here.) Still on the diet plan but not dropping the weight very quickly at all.

Hope Mrs. NT is doing OK. We'll keep her in our prayers.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah yes, tax time.  

Thanks, I'm sure she will appreciate it.  She is continuing to go to the gym regardless of the pain - she's really toughing it out.  I told her I'd do the same, just don't over do it.  If it becomes too much, stop going.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Thought #12--- Thats really cool NT.  I try and help my elderly neighbors out as much as possible.  Like lately I have been over shoveling their walks and drive, even though they have snowblowers.  It is really rewarding seeing how much they appreciate it.  Im 21 by the way, so not all younguns are punks


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

I was talking about jr. high/high school types PreMier.  Although you don't hear about many 21 year olds lending a helping hand ... good work Pre!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

Good Morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

morning Miss Katie


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

*thought #13*

I'm not usually a controversial person, but this might ruffle a few feathers.  If you don't have a body for low-riders/tight shirts, don't wear them.  The wife is still working to get rid of some excess body fat around the mid section.  This morning she had on a pair of lowriders and a belly shirt.  I said I don't think you're quite ready for that yet and she agreed (thankfully).


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: thought #13*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm not usually a controversial person, but this might ruffle a few feathers.  If you don't have a body for low-riders/tight shirts, don't wear them.  The wife is still working to get rid of some excess body fat around the mid section.  This morning she had on a pair of lowriders and a belly shirt.  I said I don't think you're quite ready for that yet and she agreed (thankfully).



gosh I gotta say you are brave to bring that up to your wife! Good thing she agreed, could have been war!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

... atherjen, my wife and I were honest from word go of our relationship.  We both told each other we'd let the other know when they are stepping over the fashion boundaries we believe in.  Neither of us finds it attractive to see men/women with big bellies hanging out ... just our opinion.  We don't force it upon others, but within our house, we both let each other know where the other is at.  She wants to be able to wear sexy clothes when she goes out, I think that's great and find it sexy as well, but only if you keep your body in good shape.

I base my personal opinion upon self-respect.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey NT.....

Love the thread young man,
Great thought on your part, Peace


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks Dfinest ...  _young man_


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*thought #14*

Cheerleaders 

I watched "bring it on ... again" with my daughter on the weekend.  Now she wants to become a cheerleader.  My only issue with that the girls have to trust and rely on the men to catch them after tumbling from the pyramids they create.  I don't know that I could contain myself if there was an accident and the guy responsible for catching my daughter didn't.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey NT -  I like your journal/thread  



YM


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks YM ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: thought #8*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> My resolution is to get my truck in running order
> 
> I'm one gas tank and a fix to the lock away from driving it where I could leave it without having to have it in sight.



an aluminum as tank with sender will cost $230 - not bad.  With that I will also purchase a new group of guages.  Will have to figure out which set I'd like to go with.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*thought #15*

Fitness ... the missus is very excited about her "phat camp" in Calgary with Jenny Hendshott.  It will be nice to have her all ramped up as she makes her goal to achieve her body type by summer.   She has lost 3lbs of her Vegas party weight and I don't think another 3 this weekend will be that big of an effort.  They are cramming in 5 cardio sessions/5 weight sessions and 5 seminars in 3 days.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

*thought #16*

I've read that some get some kind of connection to their inner self thru the pain of getting a tattoo.  Well, let me say that I DID NOT make that connection this past Saturday.    I got a tattoo outline done on my calf.   I just had this funny feeling that it was going to smart.  But I didn't listen to that very very wise thought.  Instead, I asked that the design (a dragon guarding a ... what else, naked lady) have the tail wrap around my ankle and end up on the top of my foot!  This was not the thing to do!    I can say that I am definitely not looking forward to having this one finished.  In fact, I'm trying to talk myself into thinking it looks great as is.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello NT!

I thought I'd drop in and read up what's in your life and I'm glad you did this style journal!  Applause is what's in the crowd and I hope you can hear it!

Good reading, NT!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: thought #8*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> an aluminum as tank with sender will cost $230 - not bad.  With that I will also purchase a new group of guages.  Will have to figure out which set I'd like to go with.




Wow... Thats a pimpin truck right there!!  That thing is so cool man.  What type of guages are you looking at?  Are you going to have originals or some replicas made?  Or going for more aftermarket?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for stopping by David!  I think I'll enjoy reading it later on in the year as well. 

Premier, my plan is to customize it my way.  Although original oldies are cool, I'm all about being a one off (could you tell  )  I've seen guages that have a very cool blue glow to them when lit up ... that seems about right for me.    Thanks for the compliment.  I've only seen one other Dodge Fargo here in the city.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry to whore 
If you like the blu glo some gauges have, I believe most you can change the normal light for a blu light or a blue LED.  Here are some nice guages.  http://www.racingfashion.com/autometer_gauges.htm

Edit: More. http://www.alamomotorsports.com/greddy_gauge.htm

http://www.splittingimagez.com/gauges.htm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2004)

Morning NT    .


cool new tat!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

Morning FG!  Thanks ... I think I'm addicted to tats and generally just being that much different than the normal population.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sorry to whore
> If you like the blu glo some gauges have, I believe most you can change the normal light for a blu light or a blue LED.  Here are some nice guages.  http://www.racingfashion.com/autometer_gauges.htm
> 
> ...



thanks PreMier.  I'll check those out.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

*piercings ...*

I also got a piercing while I was waiting for my tattoo


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

*thought #17*

After reading YM's journal, I will try a one arm pull up.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

*thought #18*

the missus is meeting with a gal here that is going to the camp this weekend.  She not only competes in fitness comps, but also coaches gymnastics.  My hope is that she will catch the bug ... regardless of whether she competes or not, but that she gets caught up in being that serious about being fit.  She is close enough that it wouldn't take long to reach her goals.  On of her clients that she talks to on a daily basis is also a fitness competitor ... it's a sign I told her that she should give it a try.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: thought #17*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> After reading YM's journal, I will try a one arm pull up.



That sounds fun    I think you meant CHIN up   
You should try both though.     

Let me know how it goes - YM


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

pull up, chin up, all I know is that it will very cool to try.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

well hello there Miss Av


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

NT-- I think your wife is going to have a great time at the fitness camp. I wish that I could go.... I think she will totally get the bug to compete!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm even a bit jealous ... she's having a road trip with the gals.  All she could say today was how hyped she was about going.  She might burn herself out before tomorrow.  

And Saturday she'll learn how to party with fitness folks.  That should be an interesting story.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

I am real jealous too NT I'd love to meet Jen, or Monica Brant, I think they are my fav fitness models. Oh, and Kelly Ryan is smokin too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

The missus got a call from Mrs. Hendershott yesterday and said she was very excited about the upcoming camp.  I could tell just from the missus' explanation that Jenny is a very high energy lady.  

Mrs.NT met up with to others going to the camp from here.  Both were very nice.  One is 20 and just beginning her journey into fitness comps and the other is 30 and is a fitness comp. vet.  The Mrs. will be rooming with both.  I know that with such roommates and at such a camp, she'll come back with a lot more knowledge of training.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi NT!!!  

That's awesome that she's going to JH's camp!  

Awesome!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

She was so hyped this morning and yesterday as well.  I think she'll really enjoy herself.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

WoW NT-- SOOO AWESOME!!! ITS THIS WEEKEND?? That came up fast!! I bet she is SOOOOOO Excited!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep ... she is leaving today around noon with the other two following.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2004)

Lucky Ducky she was to have recieved that call! Now I am real jealous!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 22, 2004)

Mrs. NT will have an amazing time.  Hendershott rocks big time and she will learn so much!  I can't wait to hear how it goes 

P.S...I would have fainted talking to her.  I've spoken with two of my fitness idols (Brant and Ryan) and was a silly mess


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

Hammer/Jill

I had a call from the Mrs. here at work this morning.  She said that they went till 10 last night and had a great time.  She was up again @ 5 this morning as they were going to be starting something at 7.  She is going to be dead tired come Sunday.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

*thought #19*

Vacation 2005. 

There is a local radio station here that has gone to Hedo in Jamaica for the past 3 years.  Each year doubling the number of people going with them.  This time around, they had 97 people.  They do broadcasts from Hedo every morning.  And the price is quite attractive compared to what we paid the last time we went.  Anyways, after I talk to Mrs., I think we'll be going next year.  What better way to welcome in the new year and avoid the freezing cold weather Canadian for a week than to lay out in the sun naked!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

*thought #20*

Reading journals posted here, talking to friends and hearing co-worker chat, I'm happy that I rarely get sick.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh, NT, you just doomed yourself!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Your very very lucky--- I feel horrible!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

so I read ...  ... and yes I am lucky ... although I do use my _sick days_ from work.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

hahaha-- I hear ya~ I use them too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2004)

yeah   Mrs.NT is coming back.   She had a fantastic weekend.  I'm looking forward to hearing all about it and what she took away from it and where she plans to apply what she learned.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

hey buddy!
Dang! Where have I been? let us knowallabout the Mrs's weekend!
Jamaica in '05? Damn! I think  Kris and I will be back in Cozumel...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

*thought #21*

move the F%%% out of here.  It's -52°C with the windchill.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2004)

NT - How'd the chins go??

I did 'em yesterday


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

I got one in ... I almost forgot, so it was at the end of my workout (bi/tris) ... but I did manage to get one in.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Heya Nt!!  How was the Mrs. trip??? Can't wait to hear all about it

Have a great day!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2004)

Good work!   One is pretty tough especially at the end of your workout.......


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

that's what I thought.    I think it would be pretty tough at the beginning


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2004)

Morning Stacey.

Well ... the missus came home yesterday so full of energy it was amazing.  She has a new workout regime she's dying to try.  I think the biggest take away from all this is her new found enthusiasm.  She, as did most of the others, fed off of Jenny's enthusiasm.  Mrs. Hendshott is one high energetic lady.  She is apparently a very down to earth type gal as well.  When someone couldn't do a certain workout/exercise, she would be there to help you through it.  If you have questions, she would answer them.  The missus said it was nice to come home but was sad at leaving all the friends she made.  I guess we are now attending the Nationals and Northern BB contest to cheer on her new fitness friends.  

It will be an interesting next month or so to see if the enthusiasm keeps up.  I certainly hope so as she'll reach her body goals in no time.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

WoW that sounds Amazing!!!! I'm so happy she had a great time, and met some new friends!

What a wonderful experience!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

*thought #22*

my personal rant on today's society.  As some may know, most here in Canada are dealing with a brief cold snap.  Cars aren't starting and the tow truck companies are making a killing.  Anyways, we were one the many that weren't fortunate enough to have our car start.  So we had to push it within distance where we could plug it in (we live in an apartment on the bottom floor)  So the two of us tried and couldn't get it.  The inlaw came over to help and we moved it a bit, but it was just to damn cold to keep trying.  I asked another fellow just pulling up to the apartment to give us a hand.  The 3 of us were moving it ok, but could have used another person to get it done quickly.  While managed to push the car into the street to get passed another parked car.  ** _here comes the rant_, people were going really far out of their way not to help!!!  It's minus 45 or something crazy like that and no one offered to help.  Maybe I've grown too kind.  I can't remember how many people I've stopped to help push in the last couple of weeks.  It doesn't take much and the more people helping the faster the job will go.  Granted some of the people passing us were elders or women with children, but I did see many trucks driven by guys ... it just gets under my skin.  
Even during the summer I roll down the window to ask if help is needed.  But when it's as cold as it is, stopping to help push doesn't take but a few minutes out of your day.  
_rant over ... _


----------



## Momma2 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi NT,

I understand your Rant, I stay in trouble with my family because I still stop and pick up people who have broken down and carry them into town or call someone for them. It doesn't get real cold here but in the summer it can get hot, and in most places it's 30-40 miles between towns.  I always have extra water if nothing else I just give them that. I do keep a close eye on people since I am female traveling alone, I don't want to put myself in a situaution I could get hurt. I just can't bring myself to drive by some one in need. If I looks as if I can help. 
I have enjoyed reading your journal.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks for stopping in and the comments Momma.  

It's one the few things that really gets under my skin.  I don't know how people can sleep knowing that they could have helped someone and didn't.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi sweetie 

Awesome for the Mrs. bet she learned alot, wish she had a journal here too ........love your truck and your new tat and your new piercing and   I just had my ear done again too, up higher than yours.............HEDO in 2004 or 2005???? Sounds like so much fun, naked in the hot sun  

On a personal note: I thought about you and the Mrs. this past week alot and your new journal, it helped me focus on the moment and what's most important for myself right now  so I'm really grateful you started this, it's inspiring and very real...........


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

like I said before, if my rambles somehow helps you put perspective into your live, GREAT!  I don't understand how, but I'm glad that it somehow helps you!  

Hedo is most definitely a great place.  Most think of it as a place for swingers and sex is everywhere, but it's not really like that.   It is a place where you can be free from all things ... just enjoy people for who they are and not for what they do, how much money they have or any other materialistic things.  As funny as this may sound, but by being naked around others, it takes away a lot of insecurities that people have.  Having talked to other who were not sure about being naked around others because they were not secure with their bodies, after having done it, they wouldnt' choose any other type of vacation.  Why?  Because the people just don't care what you look like.  They only care that you took time out of your vacation to talk to them.  If you're more of the reclusive type, you can still enjoy a Hedo vacation.  It's all what you make it!  We just love it ... and if it wasn't so expensive for us, we'd make it a yearly journey.


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr.Florida ... how are you?  
How is my music CD or wave file coming along?  Made any progress on it yet?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello NT!

Lounging around naked with my honey on a beach sounds awesome right now!  I am freezing and it's supposed to snow AGAIN!  Man do I need a tan!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss Saphire baby ... how is your fine self?

Yeah, we're dealing with a cold snap as well .. not liking it one bit.  In fact, I keep trying to find someone to give me one, only one redeeming value of minus 37 weather.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Any valuable tips the misses can give us from the camp?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2004)

I will see what I can get from her ... like I said before, the biggest difference was her renewed enthusiasm to get to the body type she's wanted ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Miss Saphire baby ... how is your fine self?
> 
> Yeah, we're dealing with a cold snap as well .. not liking it one bit.  In fact, I keep trying to find someone to give me one, only one redeeming value of minus 37 weather.



I spent an hour shoveling my car out of the driveway this morning.  YUCK!!  I want sunshine and blue skies!!  Besides being cranky and a bit PMSy I am good!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2004)

We all want sunshine and blues skies ... here we'd be happy with sunshine and blues skies.  All we have is grey, cold and snow.  We'd be happy with temps that are meant for humans, not subarctic wannabes. 

I love it when the IM hotties make a stop by in my journal.


----------



## Momma2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just goes to show you always want what you don't have, I would love to see snow. I don't know about -37dg  I probably don't even own enough clothes to hold that kind of cold out. 
We had some snow flurries a couple weeks ago, nothing much and were out in the yard acting like idiots, we didn't even have to put on jackets. My 7 year old has never seen snow that she can remember.  Hope the weather lifts soon. 
Sat. forecast for here 71dg clear skies, it's suppose to be winter.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2004)

We were in Texas a couple years ago for New Years.  It snowed very briefly while we were there ... it was funny to watch the reaction of Texans.  It was just as you described ... people outside enjoying the snow as it was really nice outside (to us anyways).  But you are correct, we always want what we can't have.  I would love winter if it didn't come with the fridget temperatures.  My wife and daughter love to ski/snow board and I can't be bothered because it's just too cold for me.  It I could have -5 weather for skiing, I might be a little more interested than I am now.  

We actually thought about moving to Texas and putting up with the heat instead of the cold ... with temps like this, that thought may soon pop back into our heads.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Heat is much worse than the cold IMO.  And as for all wanting blue skies... the smog and clouds just lifted here and there are blue skies!  Its been a month LoL  Now I want it to snow some more


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Mr.Florida ... how are you?
> How is my music CD or wave file coming along?  Made any progress on it yet?




Mr. Florida??  

The music in general is on hold for the moment because I have been really busy and stuff but I have your address and I promise.  SOON!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Heat is much worse than the cold IMO.  And as for all wanting blue skies... the smog and clouds just lifted here and there are blue skies!  Its been a month LoL  Now I want it to snow some more



extreme heat can be dealt with by opening a cold cold beer - what can you do to fend off cold, hot chocolate?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm with you NT (both we are both from the COLD area)!!

  YM


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm hoping that my daughter's lucky fortune cookie lotto numbers will mean that I won't have to be from any cold area again.    And my friends who do live in  areas can board my private jet and come visit!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds Good!!!!



Now how about some peppermint scnapps for my hot chocolate!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

peppermint scnapps - not really as good as a cold beer on a hot day - but it will do just fine.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> extreme heat can be dealt with by opening a cold cold beer - what can you do to fend off cold, hot chocolate?


Sorry NT dont drink cold beer much anymore   Being "healthy" lol
Oh, and NO hot chocolate either.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sorry NT dont drink cold beer much anymore   Being "healthy" lol
> Oh, and NO hot chocolate either.


oh..haven't you heard? MGD lite..has less carbs..so feel free to put a few away..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, since I used to drink beer for the taste, and not to get drunk... I liked Guiness, and other dark beers.  So i'll pass on that MGD either way 

I bet that MGD would go good with some Papa Johns though...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

hey...they have a special on right now....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

*thought #23*

the last couple of days Mrs.Nt has really put in some GOOD workouts.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

how about MR. NT?
Was'sup, lean and mean!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

note to self ... had another all night'er Saturday and still can party with the best of them   Made it to bed finally after our daughter went to bed 8:30pm Sunday night.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn, NT...sounds like you had another great weekend! "we gonna roll' when we get to 'Vegas!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

it was fun!
We have altered some of our regular establishments.  After the New Years fight, we don't plan on going back to that bar.  And after reading about a shooting at a strip club here (apparently involving the Hells Angels and another bike gang) we will be holding off on the strip clubs for a while ... hhhmmmm ... now we'll have to figure out how to kill off a couple of hours prior to going out.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

well, I am trying to get a couple of the guys to go to a bar here tomorrow night. Supposedly the Girls Gone Wild crew will be at this bar....wanna see if any hot college girls are gonna get naughty in front of the camera....


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Just saying hi!! How goes it??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2004)

Jill ...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, I am trying to get a couple of the guys to go to a bar here tomorrow night. Supposedly the Girls Gone Wild crew will be at this bar....wanna see if any hot college girls are gonna get naughty in front of the camera....



Do you have a crew to go out tonight?  Hey ... what does the g/f think about you going to see Girls Gone Wild?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

Just a couple guys from work.
are you kidding? Probably not going to go anyway. too damn tired. had to go home early yesterday. Felt sick was so tired. Didn't make it to the gym, so will try and go tonight.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

*thought #24*

Janet Jackson   The wife says she's had a boob job, and if she did, I hope that was WE saw Sunday was just an outfit that didn't show her boobs well. 

I'll just go on record in my own little thread to say that it probably was not appropriate but I don't think there was much harm in it.  I don't agree with Fire's rant about it being an assault.  I personally think it was a mistake but some of the reports Dg found make you wonder if it was known about before hand.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: thought #23*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the last couple of days Mrs.Nt has really put in some GOOD workouts.



Thats awesome to hear-- AND I just love how supportive you are with her--Your a wonderful husband!!!

Now--I remember reading that you guys have thought about moving to Texas??? !!!  I suggest moving to the outskirts of Houston!!  We would love it!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Nt-- I agree with you on the Janet Jackson deal! I just thought it was Lame..lol

Oh And Today on the radio stations they said it was on pupose--LoL!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: thought #23*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thats awesome to hear-- AND I just love how supportive you are with her--Your a wonderful husband!!!
> 
> Now--I remember reading that you guys have thought about moving to Texas??? !!!  I suggest moving to the outskirts of Houston!!  We would love it!!


texas?!?!?!? oy! It's hot..humid, muggy..bugs the size of volkwagons.....
flat....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

SHUSH IT


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

heh heh.....we've got HUGE mountians, mild climate, great scenery...and the mile high club!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

hhmmm ... good people like burner and mountains ... OR hot looking ladies like Stacey ... let's see .... _sorry burner_


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

nothing much happening in my world ... get up, work, gym, sleep and repeat.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Weather is getting nice hey NT? My car is sooo dirty but I drive the whitemud everyday so it goes form clean to dirty in a matter of seconds! Hows the misses doing with her diet plan?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

It was a bit chilly this morning.  We usually set our car to start (with the car starter) every 4 hours when it gets cold.  I saw that it was to be a nice minus 6 today and thought I didn't need to have the car start over the night.  It almost didn't start this morning - it was a bit chilly last night.  

Our car is much the same ... the missus drives the whitemud as well everyday.

So far, she's doing good.  She's on week #4 of going to the gym without missing.  When it only takes 12-16 weeks to make some noticable changes when dieting properly and going to the gym, she's only got 8-12 more weeks left. 

With all your gains, when do we get to see the new and improved you?


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Ha ha. I think my progress is goingso so-no cheats except a few peanuts one night! I will eventually post before / after pics when i am happy with my 'after' results! What kind of diet is the misses doing?


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: thought #23*



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> texas?!?!?!? oy! It's hot..humid, muggy..bugs the size of volkwagons.....
> flat....



Don't forget, there WAS a massacre there as well!  


Hey NT!!!

Thought I'd drop in and say  and also crack a joke on here as well!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

And I wonder if Stacey and all the other Texas friend's at IM will see it!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

Jill - she just eating 5 clean meals a day .. no name for it ... but you could possibly call it the "I'm sick of looking the way I am so I'm going to do what's necessary to change it" diet.  

Hey Mr. South Florida ... how are things?


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Just curious as to the amount of carbs / types she is eating? Obviously protein at every meal right?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey NT!!!  Wish Mrs NT luck for me!  Is she trying to lose BF, gain muscle or both??


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> Hey Mr. South Florida ... how are things?




Went to our gig last night and didn't get home until 1:30am.  

I'm thinking about assuming a new role with the band (Mgmt./Booking) and thinking about starting my own "Rock/Pop band myself.

Don't worry though, I will still send you the CD because spreading the word of that band is a  GREAT thing!  Especially when I'm sending the promo's around for free!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

sounds like an interesting project David.  I'm looking forward to hearing that CD. 

Jill ... I'll see if I can get her diet just for interest sake.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey NT, how are you babe?   

You know, I don't get on here much really, unless the boss is outta town and then I can usually get on pretty regularly unless she has me slammed.  But I wanted to tell you how much I enjoy reading your journal.  It really gives the rest of us a break from just diet, workout and how much we all want to cheat on our diets!!  

You are a wonderful ray of sunshine and we all enjoy your company.  At least I know I do.

I hope Mrs. NT is doing okay.   I read that she has gotten in some really nice workouts.  What is the latest prognosis?  

thank you for sharing your life with us.  We all share, but I love your thoughts


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey NT!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow ... I'm being visited by all the IM hotties.  

Shorty ... whad up girl?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey NT, how are you babe?
> 
> You know, I don't get on here much really, unless the boss is outta town and then I can usually get on pretty regularly unless she has me slammed.  But I wanted to tell you how much I enjoy reading your journal.  It really gives the rest of us a break from just diet, workout and how much we all want to cheat on our diets!!
> ...



 ... I'm speechless ... thank you FG.  That was a very sweet thing to say.  A ray of sunshine ... 

Mrs.NT went to that Phat Camp and came back with some different foods to try ... and for the most part, things seem to have calmed down to a point where she can tolerate the on/off pain.  She is really kicking with the weights.  Not so much the weight she's lifting, but the effort she's putting in.  It is fabulous!  I have an ache in my shoulder.  Doing some exercises, I feel it start to act up, so I such my workout down.  Before, she would have called it a day with me, now, she's asking that I spot her for her last rep/set or whatever is left.  Her effort is really going to do her well in reaching her goal.  She's never been one of those ladies that comes in and chats with others while working out, but now she's almost gone hardcore.  It's really cool to see.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

ha ha who you calling a hottie.  Not much just trying to not work, am so super tired from being up late due to night classes, how you doin????


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

I am excellent thanks for asking!!   

Classes and work can do that to a person.  Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

'morning, bud!
Happy Friday! How's things? Do y'all have any plans for the weekend? I will be here, working.
Not too much else going on here. I tried to get a 24 hours fitness membership, but wrong time of the year. (all the damn newbies flockking to the gyns, cannot geta decent deal..would be more $$ that  what I am paying for @ my gym now.)
Goinf to be making my new workout log today, so I can start on gopro's workots on Monday.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning Sir Burner!  Things here are great ... with the following exceptions: I'm on call and the damn pager doesn't ever stop and the missus has some sort of virus, so she's been sick at home for a couple of days.  

Plans for the weekend ... hmmmm, debating whether or not I should buy tickets to the monster truck show seeing that I'm on call.  Going to get the new tat coloured Saturday - ouch!  

When you say work, where is that?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stilll the contractor job, on the AF base.
Just closed my refi- yesterday, now gonna work on my 2nd to get $$ so I can go full time on Real estate.

Too bad for the missus. My team lead here was knocked out w/ a stomach virus he got from his kids. He still has a lovely shade of gray about him.
I ma SO done w/ being sick for the year! I ma starting to get my strength back 'on-line' and do not want any more interruptions! Especisally if I am gonna meet y'all this Fall!

You got a new tat? What did ya get? Must have missed that


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

FUQ! I just saw taht they found that little 11 year old girl that was abducted last week...dead.
I am pissed and saddened. If the guy that the police have in custoday IS in fact, the guy who took her. I say, fuqqin put him i front of a firing squad. Piece of shit snuffing the life out of an innocent child...
just ruined my fuqqin day...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Stilll the contractor job, on the AF base.
> Just closed my refi- yesterday, now gonna work on my 2nd to get $$ so I can go full time on Real estate.
> 
> ...



the pic is on page two ... post #50


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

pretty sweet, tat, NT!
I was thinking of getting a tribal on my left arm, but $$ is better spent elsewhere right now


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm at odds with such cases ... if there is irrefutable evidence that someone is guilty, then they to should not be given the choice to live.  But I've read so many cases where years later DNA and other technologies are freeing people who were at the time considered guilty ... I'm sure that a fair percetnage of people in jail for murder are guilty and deserver the same punishment, it's the few that are not guilty yet there isn't evidence enough to prove them right that I have a problem with.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

I agree. But, with todays technology, it should be easy to determine to find out whether it was him or not.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

agreed.

You keep mentioning Vegas ... you're referring to the O?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

you betcha! wanna go this year!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

with the missus on her current 4 week in a row tear going to the gym, I may one of those guys with a big boobied-hardbodied-hottie on his arm.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

well, my girl may not be big-boobied, but I'm still proud to have her at my side!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

which is all that really counts.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

damn straight!
She is looking forward to going as well! (I think she wants to meet all my friends that I spend so much time with!)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

What is she looking forward to ... the actual Olympia event or hanging out in Vegas?  You know, if we meet, that beer we were talking about will have to be a slush drink from Coyote Ugly


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Going to 'Vegas!
I am fluid. Beer, slush drink, it's all good, my friend!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

*thought #25*

being on call sucks!  It's cutting into my 9 hours of required beauty sleep ... weekend plans get canceled ... etc ... blah blah blah.  I was planning on seeing the Monster Trucks, but being on call I can see me buying us tickets and then getting called as soon as I get to my seat with my beer.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah...I bet Murphy's Law would probably be in effect...

Well, I just checked..26 lottery and Powerball tickets. Not a winner. I didn't even win a free damn ticket! Someone wants me to WORK all my life...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Going to 'Vegas!
> I am fluid. Beer, slush drink, it's all good, my friend!



Excellent ... that's what Fade said.  

You two are probably much more adventerous than us, but lounging in the pool is almost as cool as being in Mexico, except that you had to get out of the pool to get your drink.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...I bet Murphy's Law would probably be in effect...
> 
> Well, I just checked..26 lottery and Powerball tickets. Not a winner. I didn't even win a free damn ticket! Someone wants me to WORK all my life...



I'm going to win our 32.5 million lottery tonight ... and I just thought about this this morning ... I'm going to buy cars and 'prostreet' them, paint them flat black and add a blower.  I always thought those people that buy multiple cars were crazy, but this is what I'm going to do.  

My first stop will be to have a car shop guy come with me as I describe to the salesman why I want that shiney red benz ... I want to prostreet it!  haha ... then I'll make sure the blower is showing and paint it flat black ... dechrome it ... and then sit back and watch his expression as I hand him a roll ol dough and then key my new benz.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm going to win our 32.5 million lottery tonight ... and I just thought about this this morning ... I'm going to buy cars and 'prostreet' them, paint them flat black and add a blower.  I always thought those people that buy multiple cars were crazy, but this is what I'm going to do.



I would throw a BIG ass mopar engine in that kick ass truck of yours and put a blower on it.  Shave the handles/antenna, and have remote  entry...  Yea, thats what I would do


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll admit that I'm way out of touch lately...is the IM group planning an Olympia fest again?  I have friends from another fitness board that are also planning a go round. They would fit in nicely with this group of beautiful people  I can't wait


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be at the O this year   Not sure about other IMers though...

Well, I will be there unless I draw out for a trophy bull elk


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm going to win our 32.5 million lottery tonight ...



Hey NT. I want an SRT-4 ok?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

of course ... any specific colour?


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

Yellow


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would throw a BIG ass mopar engine in that kick ass truck of yours and put a blower on it.  Shave the handles/antenna, and have remote  entry...  Yea, thats what I would do



that's the plan regardless of the millions I'm going to win.  I have a shaven door handle kit on order.  As for the blower ... I'm working on that.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Yellow



You can have a few!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'll admit that I'm way out of touch lately...is the IM group planning an Olympia fest again?  I have friends from another fitness board that are also planning a go round. They would fit in nicely with this group of beautiful people  I can't wait



Hammer ... it's just talk now as that's 8 months away.


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would throw a BIG ass mopar engine in that kick ass truck of yours and put a blower on it.  Shave the handles/antenna, and have remote  entry...  Yea, thats what I would do


There is a company that'll put a hemi in a PT Cruiser and make it rear wheel drive for 20,000 bucks.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Hey NT. I want an SRT-4 ok?


and um..what is this?
IF you win bazillians..can I have a  shiny, new Calloway Corvette convertable?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

Burner ... I know you're going to find this hard to believe, but I did not win  ... so I'm back here at work.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I will be at the O this year   Not sure about other IMers though...
> 
> Well, I will be there unless I draw out for a trophy bull elk



It was a lot of fun last year for sure.  Going to the one Olympia event was a very humbling experience.  To see so many fit bodies and steriod monsters in one place was overwhelming.  The missus and myself were in awe of the lovely ladies roaming around.   The missus has said that she'll hopefully be one of those hardbodies roaming around.  She liked some of the tiny outfits the gals were wearing and would like to do the same ... I told her all it will take is a concentrated effort.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey there Mr NT!!!    How was the weekend, lots of partying or relaxing or maybe a combo of the two, with the missus of course


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

Shorty ... I'd rather not talk about this weekend.  I was on call and worked all Saturday ... got paged at 7:30am and worked till around 4opm and Sunday ... got paged at 3:00am, went back to bed at around 4:30am and got up at 9:00am to only have to work until 5:30'ish.    ... I tried to get in a shoulder workout Saturday only to have it cut short.   I almost made my arms workout before I was paged ...

This coming weekend I will be letting loose.  Friday, we're having Valentines day for the 3 of us.  I'm supposed to be making Cornish Game Hens for dinner (a tradition I guess) and then we're (the wife, daughter and I) going to a movie.  Saturday, we're off to Calgary to see a tattoo show with our daughter.  Then Saturday night, we come back, drop off the daughter and I will at that very point, be letting loose!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Well this weekend sounds like a ton of fun.  I am super excited about this weekend also


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

and what might you being doing?


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

As of right now nothing but enjoying the snuggling company of Darren I am flying down on Thursday.  I know I have only been away from him since the 1st but man this is getting rough.  But we will probably just relax so we are both broke.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

relaxing is cool


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Well not justtttttttttttttt relaxing     hE GOT A NEW 46" FLAT SCREEN WE ARE GOING TO BREAK ING AND BREAK IN A NEW COUCH  :d  plENTY FOR US TO KEEP BUSY  :LOL


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey NT! A new low carb store just opened up on 51 AVE and 104 ST. Im gonna check it out today. I'll let ya know if its worth going to!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey ... that's right by home    Let me know what you find.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Well not justtttttttttttttt relaxing     hE GOT A NEW 46" FLAT SCREEN WE ARE GOING TO BREAK ING AND BREAK IN A NEW COUCH  :d  plENTY FOR US TO KEEP BUSY  :LOL



 shame on you guys ... breaking in the new couch without being married.  

It used to be that any big-inch TVs were owned by the minority, now it seems everyone I know has one.  We've had our 51" for probably 6 years now ... but we might have to upgrade to keep up with the Jones.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2004)

Mine is bigger than yours, NT


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2004)

and size DOES matter.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

... don't take this wrong, but I DO NOT want to hear from another male that his anything is bigger than mine.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2004)

you may not want to hear it, but it's trueI've got you beat by 3 inches!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey NT! A new low carb store just opened up on 51 AVE and 104 ST. Im gonna check it out today. I'll let ya know if its worth going to!


Dont waste your time! You can buy the same stuff at GNC. AND, they didnt even have low carb milk Superstore has more choices of lc bread! AND, I wasnt gonna spend $12 on a jar of tomato sauce which is probably filled with chemicals!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks Jill!  

Pepper ... I can't hear or read what you're saying ... all I read is blah blah blah ... bigger ... blah blah ... mine.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

*thought #26*

the weather is warm here this week ... it makes one think of big engines and cruising to the local A & W to hang with the rest of the rodders.  Wow, we're already half way thru February. 

* Note to self, don't forget to get something for Valentines ... because if I don't, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Burner ... I know you're going to find this hard to believe, but I did not win  ... so I'm back here at work.


damn! You neither, eh? 
oh well...always next time!
Sorry your weeked sucked, my friend! Hate those damn pagers!
Sounds like your weekend this time will be better!
I was going to take Kristen to Cripple Creek for an over-nighter on Saturday, but it was a good idea too late. (Cripple Creek is an old mining town reborn as a gambling town. Quaint old hotels, gambling...good time) but my great idea came a bout a couple weeks too late. I think I wil be taking her to dinner to a nice restaraunt I have heard her mention a couple times....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

Good ears!!  That's worth a few points ... remembering certain things she likes! 

* note to self, flowers will be delivered Friday while the missus is at work and have to pick up daughter's flowers Friday afternoon *


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

well, it would have been another great idea...a week ago....damn place is all booked up...
might be able to find a corner booth @ Wendy's...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

store that restraunt into memory ... and when she least expects it, you surprise her with a great dinner.    That will be worth major points.  You won't see the doghouse for at least a day or two


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

yep..I am learning! My mararitas are what get me outta trouble.....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

you never stop learning ... or maybe I have stopped because I've given myself permission to stop learning.   _thanks for that little bit of Dr. Phil_


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

until you need to dust off that old rule book every on ein a while..


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey NT!!!  

Tonight I'm going to have a wikked flash back!  I'm going back to the place I used to bounce at and whoop it up until 4 am-5am!

Then magically make it to the gym by 8:30 am.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

... I tried that ONCE and it didn't work out so well.    I have learnt to make up the day I'll be missing due to the prolonged evening/extended morning the day before.  It's the price a party animal has to pay.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

*thought #27*

If they call older women cougars when they go to the bar, what are us older guys called?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: thought #27*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> If they call older women cougars when they go to the bar, what are us older guys called?



I was attacked by a "Cougar" once... It was scary


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: thought #27*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was attacked by a "Cougar" once... It was scary



me too except it wasn't scary ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: thought #27*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was attacked by a "Cougar" once... It was scary


that's his way of saying, I was attacked by a "wild pussy....cat"


Hiya NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

Burner sir, how are ya?  How did the VD work for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

what vd?
Hey, ris posted my pics in my journal 'Road Less Travelled'...go have a laugh..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

Valentine's day ... 
I'll do


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

oh....duh....
 
was pretty good! I..being a single guy for the majority of my living years, thus far. Didn't make reservations at the restaraunt she wanted to go to in time. Didn't get to make reservations ANYWHERE....all booked up. (note to self..try at least two to three weeks in advance)
So, I got her the dozen long stemmed roses, placed them in her home in her counter where she'd find them with an 'invitation' to 'Mike's Steak Emporium.' She showed up to my place to find a nie, quiet, candle lit seating for two dinner with soft music. I also got her a really nioce card and big, stuffed bull dog in a 'motor cycle' jacket. (she loves bull dogs and motor cycles..)
(heh heh...side bar...went over last night...she wsa snuggled up wiht that stuffed bull dog in bed...I 'done good!')



how did yours go?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

mine went well ... but since we have a daughter, it's a family thing.  So we went out for dinner and then came back and watched a movie.  

Sunday we went tubbing at our local ski hill (not mountain, just a hill)  That was actually really fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

I like tubing! there was a gas line that ran up the side of a REALLY big hill here....the speeds that you could attain from that was..wow..eyes watered..which made it that much more 'fun'...'cause there were trees on both sides of you! I think it was maybe 15 feet wide...good stuff!
were there jumps?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

*thought #28*

I think I would like to create my own website ... why, just for something to do.  To own my own piece of the web.  Will it be useful for anyone that comes ... most likely not.    Will anyone visit it ... probably not, but I don't have much to say to the masses other than here I am! I'll put some thought into it today and see where my thoughts take me ... 

Oh!  I could keep my truck info up there.  Maybe some other dodge truck owner will see it and want to lend a helping hand.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

soon ... www.stevespad.com will come to life.


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

Mr. NT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

hey David ... how goes things?  

We have spring like weather here ... almost a light jacket type day so now I've got the hotrodding bug.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> soon ... www.stevespad.com will come to life.


What type of things will we see on this web site of yours???


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

oh ... a little of this, a bunch of that. 

Not really sure yet ... any ideas?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey David ... how goes things?
> 
> We have spring like weather here ... almost a light jacket type day so now I've got the hotrodding bug.


Im wearing shorts today-Just kidding! I am loving the weather right now.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Cool the NT website...  I will visit often


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> soon ... www.stevespad.com will come to life.


sounds like a 70's theme....orange shag, lava lamps....
comfy. I'll be there! (no bell bottoms or huge collars tho!)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> oh ... a little of this, a bunch of that.
> 
> Not really sure yet ... any ideas?



Hmmm.... let's see.  Nah I can't really think of anything.. sorry.
 

BUT I am sure you will think of something!!!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2004)

Nt, lots of GOGA...there's a suggestion.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2004)

Great suggestion Pepper ... 

Saph ... how about a friends of Nt section ... starting with the lovely Miss Red. 

Burner ... shag lights ... lava lamps, that's almost perfect! 

Premier ... visits by such fine folk as yourself will always be welcomed.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2004)

*thought #29*

Changed hair styles this weekend.  I have gone from coloured cornrows to what they call single braids.  It's sort of a Lenny Kravizs type look ... or for those of you who watch wrestling, Booker T has the same hair style except that my braids aren't as thick.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2004)

can't picture..u r gonna have to show pics, my friend!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

shall do!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

*thought #30*

Mrs.NT is not looking as she wants to be and it's starting to show   I don't understand why she gets the way she does so fast.  She has been going to the gym the past 5 weeks (missing a few days).  We are going to see another lady this Friday to have her setup a diet ... I guessing that she will follow it for a couple of weeks and then say it's too hard ... I can't fit in the meals ... it doesn't suit what I'm trying to do.  We've taken weekly pics for her website and it makes me sad to see these pics.  Although I will never stop loving her, it's hard to see her go from a hottie to what seems to be the norm for women.  Not sure what else I can do to help her. 

We've always been truthful with each other regarding our physiques ... and now I have to tell her that she really has to bear down and get going otherwise she'll be at the point where she'll not want to even try.  I thought the fitness camp enthusiasm would keep her fired up for a while, but it's wearing off.  She starting to fall back into her routine of not doing cardio ... missing workouts with the "there isn't time" excuses.  I just don't accept the 'no time' excuse.  There is always time.  During the week, our gym is open 24 hours until the weekend.  She could be going in the early morning, but says she can't get up that early.  She could go later on in the evening, but says that once she gets home, it's hard to get the energy to go.  So .. if we don't go right after work, I can almost with almost absolute certainty say she won't be going.  She has gone from being able to wear the short shirts to having to always ensure that her shirt isn't showing her belly.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Honey, you are doing what she needs.....you're supporting her.    You know you're right though, the "no time" excuse just doesn't work.   I really don't have the time to work out in the afternoons like my hubby does so I get up at 5:30 in the morning and workout with my trainer at 6am

She's right too - it is hard, but that's what separates us from other people, it is hard and we push through the pain and we are better for it.  She can get up early, she should just try it for about 4 days (that's about how long it takes to get acclaimated to it) and then it's almost second nature....

Can she get online with us?  Would she do that?  Does she read any of our journals?  I think if she did, she'd realize that we all have our problems with our physiques and we women might be able to help motivate her a little more.

I commend you two for always being honest and open with each other.  Don't ever stop doing that, but worse than not being open and honest with her is not giving her any advice or help at all.   You're a wonderful person (yes! I know this even though I've never met you) and I can only imagine that you are an amazing husband.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks FG! 

Sometimes it's nice to hear things like that.  I am doing my best to keep my part of the motivation up, but it gets hard when the excuses start rolling.  Like I said, the excuses she's using aren't really valid.  In order to get to where she wants to be, she's going to have to put in some effort.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> In order to get to where she wants to be, she's going to have to put in some effort.




That's a given!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Who is the misses planning to go see? 

Check this out:
http://www.albertabodybuilding.com/home.htm

click on the link to the right. 16 week weight loss program. Im considering this


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

Jill ... that's the couple Trisha is going to see Friday.  I'm not sure she's aware of the program though ... I will let her know


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

That's pretty awesome.   I'm gonna go peruse that site again!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Shes going to see Donna and Brian? My girlfriend was about 165, and lost 40-55 pounds on their program-her first 2 shows. (her pics on their, but its real distorted) I just saw her a few months ago, she gained it all back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

What's her name Jill and where are her pics?


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Sabrina-before and after pics in the testimonials. She occasionally works out at club fit ss NT.


----------



## Momma2 (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know if you've tried this, but I absolutely loved going to a PT, I wish I could continue to do so. Maybe Mrs. NT would get back the motivation if she had a standard appointment. I knew I couldn't miss, even though I had to leave work early and juggle the kids, so I made the best of the time I had with her.
In the 3 months I went to her I lost 18lbs, I was following one of the diets I found on this forum.
In my case it's been harder to lose the weight and it seems to come on quicker as I've gotten older.
Just some unsoliciated advice. She'll do it when she's ready, all you can do is keep suggesting ideas and be supportive.
Good Luck


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Shes going to see Donna and Brian? My girlfriend was about 165, and lost 40-55 pounds on their program-her first 2 shows. (her pics on their, but its real distorted) I just saw her a few months ago, she gained it all back.



Yep ... interesting ... did your friend say how she thinks gained it all back?  Did she stop working out?  Trisha is well aware that this is a lifestyel change and not a quick fix.  I have told her that the gym should remain a constant,but once she's where she'd like to be, the diet can be loosened a tiny bit (meaning the cheat days can be moderated)

Which lady is she?  They don't provide names.  I can't really see the pics that well.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Momma ...   I really believe she's ready, but she must become committed to attaining her goals.  In the 5 weeks she's been going to the gym, she might miss a day or two a week.  It's those days I'm telling her might make the difference between attaining her goal and failing.  I'm not pro but do know that those who put forth a 100% effort are the ones that will succeed.  I think she needs to make the gym a high priority.  There is nothing that we do that might interfere with that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> I don't know if you've tried this, but I absolutely loved going to a PT, I wish I could continue to do so. Maybe Mrs. NT would get back the motivation if she had a standard appointment.
> Good Luck



That is absolutely true Momma......I absolutely love my PT.  He's pretty wonderful and the motivation he provides makes me wish I'd done it sooner.  

I'm the same way, no matter what is going on, I know I can't miss my regular appts with him.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

If she's only missing one or two days a week, that's not bad.  I think I'm missing about one or two days a week too.   The thing she has to realize is that on the days that she misses, she realizes that tomorrow she must go back to the gym.  The days she misses cannot be the "failure" of that routine.  Those days must be rest and recoup days -- AND THAT'S ALL


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey NT, how're things going?

Motivating the Mrs to give the gym 100%?  Good to hear... thats kinda how Jenny is with me and its great


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

Jill ... did Sabrina just have them tailor her diet or did she have them plan her workouts as well?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

She has a day that we have designated as a rest day.  Missing 1/2 workouts a week can add up to quite a bit.  I guess my biggest disappointment (not that it matters) is that there is no real valid reason to miss them.

Hey Eggs ... I do only what she allows me to do.  At one time tried very hard to get her to go, but she was only going because I more or less nagged her into going.  This last time I believe she's doing it for herself.  I have to be careful not to push to hard otherwise she'll start to rebel and will quite.  As I've said before, I'd be disappointed, but more important is that she would be unhappy with herself.  It's a balancing act that can get tricky sometimes.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Sab and I lost touch a few years ago-she goes to my nail tech, so I always here how she is doing. She has ALWAYS worked out, ran, cardio, weight trained. They gave her a strict diet plan, but helped a little on the workouts. The whole thing was apperantly really emotional fat-skinny-fat -skinny, and now fat again. I guess it fucked with her metabolsim, and her emotional state tremendously. I think some peoples weight are sort of set. I think that she could have probably maintained the weight loss, but eating about 1000 cals a day, which is unrealistic!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

So she went to the extreme ... I know for a fact that Trisha won't go for that.  She's looking for a moderate diet that will allow her to eat somewhat normal once she's reached her ideal weight without having to endure the extreme weight loss diets.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

FG ... the missus isn't really a forum type.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhhh, well you're imparting the information to her,yes?   That is all that matters.  I know you love her and sooner or later, it will come down to her realizing that "Enough is Enough".   We all get there.  Sooner or later.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> So she went to the extreme ... I know for a fact that Trisha won't go for that.  She's looking for a moderate diet that will allow her to eat somewhat normal once she's reached her ideal weight without having to endure the extreme weight loss diets.


Thats like me. Im not gonna give up everything, and be miserable. I think most things are ok IN MODERATION! I refuse to let food control my life-know what I mean???? Let me know how it works, I might consider going to see them too!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

Will do - and I think she would probably agree.  Although she's gotten rid of most of the junk foods, so I don't think it will be a big change ... just a more devoted effort.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

NT, is there any way you two can go together, so you can help motivate her?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

PreMier ... we usually do go, but I don't press the issue when she says she's not going.  All I ask if "are you going to the gym tonight"  If she says yes, we go together, if she declines, I go by myself.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey! As for the post in my journal, usually working out on no carb days is not that bad-except for yesterday. I was a weak little cry baby! I dont know why, but I got frusterated not making the lifts i wanted to, and was almost in tears. Today is my rest day. Have a super one NT! The fog is wicked crazy this am!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I was a weak little cry baby!


hey! sounds like me on my leg day the other day....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

... that sounds like me at the best of times. 

It sure was pretty cool fog this morning


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

*thought #31*

reading David's journal about how busy his life seems to be, makes me remember the ole days when I was a busy.  I think that sometimes I miss that activity.  I remember when I was working in the warehouse.  I'd run in the mornings, work hard during the day, go to boxing/martial arts/work out right after work, then depending on the day, the roommate and I would go out for a few drinks.  I enjoyed the whole day.  Now, there is no morning running, I work on a cubicle in front of a computer all day.   I do still workout after work and on Wednesdays, I manage to get out to shoot pool - but that's it.  And we do go out every second or third weekend.  But I'm a guy who needs constant stimulation.  Maybe it's the winter weather that kills the activites during the week.  I don't know.  I just sometimes long for the busy days. 

When the time comes to retire, I think I will drive myself and the wife crazy if there is not something to do everyday.  I can't see myself sitting on a porch all day doing.   I have a hard time dealing with long weekends if there is nothing to do.  Some say, just sleep in, rest and lounge around.  Tried that ... me sleeping in means sleeping till 9am ... I can eat and do the morning housecleaning till about 11:30 ... then the need to do something sets in.  I have tried watching tv for a while ... but it's Saturday I keep thinking to myself. 

note to self _ time to make a change ... not sure when or what, but it's time to get back to being busy ... active ... _


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: thought #31*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I can't see myself sitting on a porch all day doing.   [/i]


you can always get that job greeting people at the local super Wal-Mart!

greetings, eh!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Burner ... how goes it my friend?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

hiya Saph ... 

Welcome back from paradise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey NT - 

How's the wife's training going??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

YM ... it's going ok.  She still has 1/2 days a week when she doesn't go for whatever reasons.  When she does go, at least when she goes with me, she works hard.  I'm not sure she works as hard when I'm not there because she seems timid to ask others to help spot her.

The meeting she had with the fitness lady has been rescheduled to next week.  Hopefully that combined with a more stringent workout regime will get her to where she wants to be.  Thanks for asking ... 

How are things with yourself?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2004)

That sounds promising     Good to hear she is making progress.


My abs are getting better (  ) so I'm starting to do more advanced exercises.  I hope to be back on the court soon.   I started shooting again this week.   I'm looking forward to the competitive aspect of playing ball.   I also started to squat again which feels good.   

Spring is in the air down here.    Do you still have a lot of snow??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

snow ... yeah, it's still here.    But we've had generally a pretty mild beginning of the year (Jan/Feb) and it's supposed to hit the 3/4 C mark Friday ... so I have hotrodding on the brain.  There is a show called 'Rides' on TLC.  The last show had Tim Allen's truck on it.  It's a blown 500hp engine with no mufflers ... exhaust came right out under the side by the doors.  He took it for a drive in front of the camera ... awesome!  It was loud and fast!   I've gone from trying to just get my truck on the road to getting it prostreeting it with a blown engine - too cool.  Most likely I'll just get it running and then hopefully get serious with it.  Then I'll be able to leave in the morning here, drive you shoot a game and chug a beer and be back home by nightfall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2004)

I've seen "Rides"     It's a cool show.

I like your plan regarding your hotrod!!!!  That's a long trip for you.   You'll have to have at least two beers


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

one two ... three four.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2004)

How's YOUR training going??    What kind of routine are you doing now?    I'm switching from  Push/Pull/Legs to Legs/Shoulders-Traps/Back-Bis/Chest-Tris/ with two days of PT in there were I primarily do ABS only.     I'm changing things up just about every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2004)

hiya, NT!
Been wating to see that show..looks good.
Saw an old truck in one of the parking lots on base the other day..reminded me of ya..
(of course, the Sanford and Son theme popped into my head as well..)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2004)

YM ... training ... ummmm, well I do a 5 day split now.  I don't have a specific plan of attack either.  I try and switch from what I call tempo (which I got from you I believe - where I go very slowly both on the positive and negative), heavy (4 - 6 reps) and lighter (8 - 12 reps).  Since I am a proclaimed vanity freak, my only measuring device is the mirror.  I don't care much about weight (I've been 165 forever) as long as it doesn't get too low.  My main reason for lifting is to look as good for me!  If and when I ever buy a belt, it will be an accessory only - not a need to have one to hold up my pants.    I've long given up caring about how much I lift compared to others.  I do every once in a while try to do one rep maxs.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Burner ... after that show, I really need to have a serious truck!  I know a guy at the gym that has a friend that does welding and such, he said I might be able to get him to do some work for me ... and that would translate into a prostreet look!   And of course, if I am prostreeting my truck, I will need an engine capable of turning over those huge tires.  If that happens, I might even consider driving it to Vegas ... hehe ... and prowl the streets at night causing all kinds of trouble.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> YM ... training ... ummmm, well I do a 5 day split now.  I don't have a specific plan of attack either.  I try and switch from what I call tempo (which I got from you I believe - where I go very slowly both on the positive and negative), heavy (4 - 6 reps) and lighter (8 - 12 reps).  Since I am a proclaimed vanity freak, my only measuring device is the mirror.  I don't care much about weight (I've been 165 forever) as long as it doesn't get too low.  My main reason for lifting is to look as good for me!  If and when I ever buy a belt, it will be an accessory only - not a need to have one to hold up my pants.    I've long given up caring about how much I lift compared to others.  I do every once in a while try to do one rep maxs.



Tempo training is really hard for Chest/Tris without a spotter (besides doing dips - which is awesome)

I agree in your strategy "look as good for me!" rather than  training to lift the most poundage.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

*thought #31*

There are some married guys that need to get their act straightened out.   First I had a cabbie tell me where to find the babes.  I said that's cool.  I asked if he was married, he said yes, so I replied that that's great, it never hurts to look and laughed.  He told me straight out that he can't just look ...    Then last night, I end up going to a bar called the Roadhouse with a guy up here from Nebraska on training.  He's married as well but was trying to put the moves on any good looking gal that would dance with him.  I don't have an issue with dancing, but when you start getting 'close' with the lady, I think you're stepping over the boundaries.  He didn't seem to think so, so I just said I don't agree with it and left it at that.  I've never seen a case of publicly admitting to thinking that cheating is ok for them.  Even at home, there is a guy who admits to outings, and his wife is like a Playboy mate type ... blonde and WELL proportioned.  At a party, my wife told this guy (they used to work together) that she was going to take his wife home and he got very committed suddenly.    This guy's wife was ready to leave with the missus - the missus was only joking, but then the couple got into an arguement.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Is this true?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

It's all true.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL....men are dawgs then...


some of them anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

As Chris Rock says, "Men are a faithful as their options."

(not me, mind you, I'm loyal)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

That's a true statement pepper


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

Pepper ... that is becoming so true.  I just found it odd that these guys were so open about it ... and didn't really question themselves.

Babs ... I know guys like that are out there, I was just surprised at the open-ness that they showed.   Now ... if I saw you in a bar alone, I'd certainly be tempted to chat it up with you.  Something about the fitness type that drives me crazy.  But of course, being married, chatting is as far as I could take it.  Last year on course I had an offer from a very nice looking woman to come home.  I politely told her I appreciated that she found me attractive enough to ask home, but that I was married and couldn't accept the offer.  She was very very surprised but really felt good that there were still some faithful men out there.    We chatted and had a great night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Last year on course I had an offer from a very nice looking woman to come home.  I politely told her I appreciated that she found me attractive enough to ask home, but that I was married and couldn't accept the offer.  She was very very surprised but really felt good that there were still some faithful men out there.    We chatted and had a great night.



Way to go NT!!  

Some one has to keep our image up !!!  

What's the status of the Tattoo???


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

YM ... great looking avi - the hard work is paying off.   The tat is still in the outline phase.  My tattoo artist just got married, so she's been busy as being a newlywed.  Soon though I will go back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> YM ... great looking avi - the hard work is paying off.   The tat is still in the outline phase.  My tattoo artist just got married, so she's been busy as being a newlywed.  Soon though I will go back



Thanks!!    I should be getting another one soon too.   I'm getting a sun that I designed with my family motto in the middle.

Animo et Fide (means Courageously and Faithfully)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you have a pic of the sun?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Do you have a pic of the sun?



Not now (at work).   I have one at home.    I'll post it sometime this week


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Babs ... I know guys like that are out there, I was just surprised at the open-ness that they showed.   Now ... if I saw you in a bar alone, I'd certainly be tempted to chat it up with you.  Something about the fitness type that drives me crazy.  But of course, being married, chatting is as far as I could take it.  Last year on course I had an offer from a very nice looking woman to come home.  I politely told her I appreciated that she found me attractive enough to ask home, but that I was married and couldn't accept the offer.  She was very very surprised but really felt good that there were still some faithful men out there.    We chatted and had a great night.




He must've been confident or knew his "better" half is okay with it.  Women and men are not like they use to be.  Women are even more out of control these days.  Nothings a secret - it's all out in the open!  I wonder where all the self respect has gone?

Today, I feel majority of men and women are okay with cheating.  Especially with married individuals.  Must be the excitement of getting caught  or the thrill of "getting away with it!"  Where does the guilt come in?  

NT, you're a very nice & open person.  You have a warm heart and you have respect for your wife and family.  Believe it or not, I have a lot of respect for you.



> Now ... if I saw you in a bar alone, I'd certainly be tempted to chat it up with you.



See, I think this is where you and I are alike.  If I find someone else attractive, yet I'm spoken for, and he is spoken for, chatting with other person is "getting" somewhere with out having to be "extra friendly" or hurting someone else in the process.  

Did that make sense


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

it makes perfect sense Babs ... we've had discussions and you and I are very much alike. 

that he you're referring to was me.  The missus is ok with me dancing or chatting with others while away, as long as it's only that and I tell her about it.

that is a good question, where or when does guilt play a role?  After these last couple of days, I really don't know how that should be answered.  Personally for me, it comes when the chatting becomes to 'close' ... you know, leaning in over a table ... making too much eye contact ... at that point, I begin to get uncomfortable and when presented with such a situation, I make room ... ask the girl to dance ... go for a drink ... something to just ease up the 'closeness'

Babs ... thank you for your compliment.  I really do appreciate such a comment.  Even though the wife and I lead a much more open lifestyle than most, we still have rules to which we abide by.  Many do not understand that.  They almost expect me to come back from a course with wild sexual stories.  And I always disappoint them by having nothing other than "there was this lady, she was a real hottie, we talked, danced once or twice, and then went our separate ways."


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Hows it going NT ? Im off to the dentist, yipeeee, atleast Im not working! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

Jill ... I'm great.  That's certainly a very positive outlook on going to the dentist.  

btw ... I love the new avi.  That Steve fellow is a lucky man.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey NT.  Man, I cant believe how those people are so open about being permiscuise(sp).  I will never cheat, I once was cheated on.  Was not a good feeling.  The girl slept with her X, "Because they had history" fuck that.  I dumped her and never looked back... I hope she catches something


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

Premier my friend, I can't believe it either.  Like I said, we're pretty open, but we have rules we follow as well.  When we're both there, the flirting can go further ... when we're alone, flirting goes as far as maybe a smile and some great conversation.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

*thought #32*

the good ole days ...  ... I've proven to myself that at the age of 38, I can still party like the ole days.   I'm on night 4 tonight and I've already worn out the Nebraska man I've been dragging around.  

At the strip club, they asked for our ids, both the young bouncer and front gal would not believe I was 38 ... it must be the funky hair that makes them think I'm younger than I am.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: thought #32*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the good ole days ...  ... I've proven to myself that at the age of 38, I can still party like the ole days.   I'm on night 4 tonight and I've already worn out the Nebraska man I've been dragging around.
> 
> At the strip club, they asked for our ids, both the young bouncer and front gal would not believe I was 38 ... it must be the funky hair that makes them think I'm younger than I am.



Post a pic of the hair


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea, I would like to see the 'new do'.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

please do me a favour and read this thread ...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28747


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

What's up NT?? 

  Where ya been?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Nt, where you been????

Tell the misses I just emalied Donna, Id like to see her asap. I need somone to see me "in person", and give me some expert advice. Have a super weekend!


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Nt-i got an email back for the bodyshaping 101-But its all done via internet. How did the misses "meet" with them? I dont want to do this all online.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

Ym ... I'm back


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi NT!  Word of advice... DONT.  I repeat DONT look in the thread that Kuso posted about the 'tit'.  I wish someone would have warned me


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Ya, it friggin made me quiver!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

I still feel sick


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

too late ...


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

Bryan and Donna agreed to see me in person.   Itd be for the 6 month thingie. What do ya think?  Im just not sure how commited I am right now-but the advice would be nice. I dont know if I want to do months either.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hi NT!  Word of advice... DONT.  I repeat DONT look in the thread that Kuso posted about the 'tit'.  I wish someone would have warned me




I know...isn't that crazy nasty??

Yuk


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi NT


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Bryan and Donna agreed to see me in person.   Itd be for the 6 month thingie. What do ya think?  Im just not sure how commited I am right now-but the advice would be nice. I dont know if I want to do months either.



I'm not sure I can comment on whether you should or shouldn't.  I do know that for the missus, having someone to guide her will help her.  She is actually considering doing the figure comps as I told you in your journal.  After next Thursday, she'll hopefully have a better understanding on what will be required (diet and lifting) to get into the shape required.  Do I think she would do well - yep.  Does she have my support - yep.  Am I convinced, based on the past lifting/dieting that she has the conviction to really go 100% ... not yet.  But the last couple of weeks she's been doing very well.  But a couple of weeks is different than 16 weeks stringed together.  I would really really love to see her in such great shape and I hope that she does choose to at least give it a try.  I think that in the end, she's in a no loose situation.  If she chooses to competes, she will learn a whole lot about herself mentally and physically.  If she doesn't choose to compete, but get into close enough shape, then again she's better off for making that choice.  To see her on stage would be like heaven to me ... I couldn't think of anything that would make me more proud then to see her proudly step on stage and say "look at what I've accomplished".


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

heya Baba ... nice AVI


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey NT.. If the Miss' does compete, will you post pics?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

Prem ... you bet!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

*thought #33*

So ... my wife asked baby NT who she was msn'ing last night.  She said a friend.  The wife asked who is was, and baby NT said it was a boy.  Being that we only know one boy in her life, she said "How is Colton"  Baby NT replied, it's not Colton.  My wife laughed and came to me and told me the story.  I had to smile ... so now it starts.  The past month or so she's been on the phone more and more ... now there is a strange boy from school she's chatting with on MSN.  Batten down the hatches, teen life is starting early.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey cousON, how are you today?  

You know, you are so right 'bout Mrs. NT.   Just know that you're in good enough shape TO compete if you wanted to, is good enough for me, I know it would be good enough for her.  

And....there are plenty of us here who are first time competitors that she has as a support group if she wants.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

... thanks  cousON   

Knowing that she only likes the stage in a bar/party type atmosphere and it very self conscious in a situation where everyone is looking at her and only her, I think she may try to compete, do the diet and training and then backout just because of her not liking that kind of spot light.  But in the end, it's a win win situation.  She knows that there are ladies here going thru or have gone thru the same thing.  If she does decide to give it a shot, I think I will direct her to workout with some ladies here instead of me so that she can really get a firm understanding.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wellllll.......I can't wait to see some pics.....uuuhhh, progress pics, yeah that's what I meant


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a serious dilemma. 


My wife .................... well, she did something I wasn't expecting ...................... 




She ... I don't know how to say this, but she put a red dye in her hair     I know, I know ... I'm working it through.  The dilemma now is .............. should I have red coloured hair braided into my hair to match or not?   I realize that this is a very personal matter, but all thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks .... snicker snicker ... NT.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

That would be really cool of you to have red put into your hair also.  Im sure it would make her feel better.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

How was your weekend?? Nice weather eh! Hows the misses doing on her program? Any word on her competiting?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

Jill  ... my weekend was good.  Friday the missus and I had a date and went to the Rum Jungle (yes ... she couldn't stay away even after the terrible New Years experience).  Then Saturday I went out to Dantes ... had fun as I met some friends from High School.  Sunday, went out to get my upper ear pierced to balance things out (2 in each, the left having two on the bottom and the right has one in the middle and one on top).  While there, I had some more work done on my calf tattoo ... I couldn't bear the pain to go around the front of the shin and down to the top of my foot ... one more painful session left. 

How was yours?

Premier ... I had some cool cornrows put in and no added colour as the design speaks boldly all by itself.   I'll post a pic of it tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jill  ... my weekend was good.  Friday the missus and I had a date and went to the Rum Jungle (yes ... she couldn't stay away even after the terrible New Years experience).  Then Saturday I went out to Dantes ... had fun as I met some friends from High School.  Sunday, went out to get my upper ear pierced to balance things out (2 in each, the left having two on the bottom and the right has one in the middle and one on top).  While there, I had some more work done on my calf tattoo ... I couldn't bear the pain to go around the front of the shin and down to the top of my foot ... one more painful session left.
> 
> How was yours?
> ...



Let's see the pics !!   I got a new tattoo on Saturday.  I'll post a pic in my journal in the next few days.      

The front of the skin doesn't sound like tooooo much fun


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope ... not sure if I'm a big baby, but as soon as she got to the front of my shin, it really got painful (just like the outline the first time).  I will take a pic tonight.  It's really cool and the tail will be cool if I can get it done.  

Once of the other tattoo artists was drawing a pic and another idea came to me, so I asked him to start sketching it out for me.  I think that soon I should quit ...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure Honey go red!!  I got BLONDE hightlights in my red hair.... get red and match your sweetie!  My hun is BALD!!!  No hair at all, mmmm  he's very sexy.  Opps sorry got distracted by my hot BF's head.    

Hello there BTW!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Whooooo cares about the hair!  Where are my pics???
 

lol....just kiddin babe, I care about the hair,sure put some red streaks in there, that'd be cool if y'all matched.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

cousON ... pics of Mr. Party?    Hmmm ... not sure I have any recent one.  I shall take some this week and post them for little ole you.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

*baby NT growing up ...*

here she is growing up ...


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

*new do ...*


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

Dear Sapph ... you can come in here and be distracting anytime you feel like it.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Dear Sapph ... you can come in here and be distracting anytime you feel like it.




  

I like the new do!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks Sapph   ... the stylist said it would be very time consuming to braid color in as each little braid was braided into one of the 5 larger braids ... and I had to go out and party the night it was being done. I was sitting for 2.5 hours as it was.   They started late (6:00pm instead of 5:30) and we were supposed to go out at around 9'ish that night.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Like the hair!!  Your daughters adorable!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

well thank you Miss NG. 
yep .... she _was_ adorable ... now she's growing up and becoming a lovely young lady.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

*thought #32*

May 8/9th, I'll be climbing a mountain in Jasper ... is this a sane action?    It should be interesting to say the least.  We are also going to bring our mountain bikes there to do some riding as well.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow!  Climbing a mountain!  Sounds cool to me NT 
My bf wants us to climb Mt. Rainer this summer!   He has done it twice before...  I am scared!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

it will be an experience for sure ... 

I'll let you know how it was ... although I'm anticipating it to be a rush!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Sapphire-
That avitar is sooo freaking hot! omg.. 

Hey NT-
Climbing a mountain is hard work!  What is the elevation there?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmmm ...let me find that out for ya Pr!

OK ... now I can see the avi ... and of course, it's hot!


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

NT


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

... we had our apartment broken into last week.  The saddest part of it all is how is has affected my daughter.  Prior to this, she was looking forward to staying home from daycare (at age 12, children have the option of not having to go to daycare).  Now, she's not sure that it's such a good idea only because some loser decided that he/she/they needed a playstation game more than us.   The loser has shattered my daughter's confidence which really gets to me.  All weekend at the lake she would make sure I was near by ... and it's not like her to be that clingy.  I only wish I had been home and had the chance to see him face to face.  Knowing how it has affected my daughter, the normally passive NT would have gone ballistic on this loser.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NT


sorry Prem ... I'll find out.  Although due to the weather, we were advised by the climbing instructor to choose another day.  And the two guys I was with went the end of May.  I was on-call so I was not able to make it.  My friend said it was worth everey penny and that I should go on the course.  I am now looking at mid August.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sapphire-
> That avitar is sooo freaking hot! omg..
> 
> Hey NT-
> Climbing a mountain is hard work! What is the elevation there?


Hey thanks PM.. which one??    I change mine all the time!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... we had our apartment broken into last week. The saddest part of it all is how is has affected my daughter. Prior to this, she was looking forward to staying home from daycare (at age 12, children have the option of not having to go to daycare). Now, she's not sure that it's such a good idea only because some loser decided that he/she/they needed a playstation game more than us. The loser has shattered my daughter's confidence which really gets to me. All weekend at the lake she would make sure I was near by ... and it's not like her to be that clingy. I only wish I had been home and had the chance to see him face to face. Knowing how it has affected my daughter, the normally passive NT would have gone ballistic on this loser.


That is terrible NT!!  But ya know what.. YOU were there for her when she was scared.. she will be fine!!  You are a great pop!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

Dam, bud! I am sorry to hear that. Y'all must have felt violated.
As saphi said, you were there for your daughter, and she will bounce back.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2004)

NT, I was going to chime in here...but now...I all see is a red teddy.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> NT, I was going to chime in here...but now...I all see is a red teddy.


It's actually coral!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a new favorite color.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sorry Prem ... I'll find out. Although due to the weather, we were advised by the climbing instructor to choose another day. And the two guys I was with went the end of May. I was on-call so I was not able to make it. My friend said it was worth everey penny and that I should go on the course. I am now looking at mid August.


Its not a big deal.  I bumped the thread, to make sure everything was going ok..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> NT, I was going to chime in here...but now...I all see is a red teddy.


and I see the reason why ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dam, bud! I am sorry to hear that. Y'all must have felt violated.
> As saphi said, you were there for your daughter, and she will bounce back.


thanks ... the girls are shaken, me, it only bothers me that the girls are shaken, otherwise, I just go on.  If I would have caught him, I would have unloaded upon him, but I didn't, and the police say there isn't much they can do, so I just live with it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That is terrible NT!! But ya know what.. YOU were there for her when she was scared.. she will be fine!! You are a great pop!!


thanks Sapph  

I usually get the call when something is really scaring/bothering her and for that, I'm thankful.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks ... the girls are shaken, me, it only bothers me that the girls are shaken, otherwise, I just go on. If I would have caught him, I would have unloaded upon him, but I didn't, and the police say there isn't much they can do, so I just live with it.


true-
was your stuff insured? I think I mentione dit, the magnetic signs on my car were taken last week. Evidentaly it was by a guy I know. he thought it would be funny. Too bad there isn't god enough evidence to mount against him..the realtor board would like to see that...yank his license. Also, the local cops would like to have a talk with him to.
I actually got my signs back, so I will call it a day. This guy is a hot head with a short temper. Not that violence is relevent, bu this is the guy that wil strike at you from behind..so just call it a day..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

It is now ... I'm sort of trusting guy.  But the deductible is almost more than the total cost of replacing the items taken.  And as with any insurance, as soon as you make a claim, your premium goes up, so the point of claiming little stuff like this seems pointless.  

What worries me the most is that he'll come back with friends and take everything else of value (vcrs/dvd/cds/tvs).  I got a call from a real estate broker who is going to help us find a house so that we can get out of the crime zone (which seems to be just our street).  Once out of there, we can concentrate on the more important things in life like when will the next hottub party be.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

On a positive note, I've hit some PR on my back lifts

pull ups = bw + 100lbs for 3
machine rows = the whole entire rack (250lbs)  sounds better if I say the entire rack though
bent over db rows = 120lbs for 5 
benchpress = 255lbs for 2 good reps

Not bad for a skinny guy of 160lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> On a positive note, I've hit some PR on my back lifts
> 
> pull ups = bw + 100lbs for 3
> machine rows = the whole entire rack (250lbs)  sounds better if I say the entire rack though
> ...


dam! Pull ups w/ 100 lbs?!?!? I could never do that! and at 160!?!?!? You sir are the shizzle!
I have lotz-o-work to do!
good job, brotha!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam! Pull ups w/ 100 lbs?!?!? I could never do that! and at 160!?!?!? You sir are the shizzle!
> I have lotz-o-work to do!
> good job, brotha!


Thanks Burner   Pulls are the only exercise that I can really shine at ... thus I look forward to back day


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

I used to, bud! Gotta get back into it. a couple years ago, when I was starting to get my pul ups goinjg. (55 lbs for 6 reps...) a bit less than yours...I dinked up my tendons and couldn't lift..still baby my bis...don't want that pain again....
when ya gonna take new pics to show off the wall of mass that is representing you back?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

... pics??  ... I have nothing worthy of pics.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

... how much mass can there be at a measley 160lbs (after finishing off a pizza and beer)?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

if you are pulling up your BW PLUS 60% or more of your BW..then ya gotz ta have some mass, bud!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

hhmmm ... what you see in the avi is what you get.  I just have a strong back I guess.  Or maybe my technique is using too much of my 13 inch arms   I did have a friend critique my form on the db bentover pull ups and he said I looked in good form.  He's bigger than I and only used 90lb dbs.  

Maybe I could get someone with a vid camera to take a vid of me doing a couple pull ups. 

I have no desire to be massive.  It will hinder my pool game.   This year I have to really put the boots to some folks around here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

13" arms hanging, cold..right? don't be bashful. I duno if I will ever be able to do a pull up w/ that much weight. One can hope tho!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

I have no idea of what my arm size is ... I was just joking around.  It doesn't matter to me what size they are, just that when I take my shirt off, I see a six pack and ladies talk to me at the pool/beach/club ... etc.   Ah ... you can see where my priorities lye.  I've said it once, I'll say it again, I'm a vain guy.   For me, it's all about how I think I look while lounging around.

I've always done my pullups using a wide grip.  Next week I'll move the grip in a bit and see what I can do.  I many be able to add another 10-15lbs ...  ... for one rep.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

see? I've got a six pack..it is just shoved into the back ofthe fridge right now...

If I cold eve get out of these frigin 12 hr shifts...I could do my cardio...
of course, now tha i am single, I do not have to rush thru the workout and skip cardio to get somehwere...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

12 hours shifts might make it a tad difficult to gather up some energy. 

I know my body well enough that I can alter my diet (read that as eating propely) after a wekeend of beers to ensure that the 6 pack sticks around.    It's a wonder what a few beers and pizza can do ...   If I eat properly for the next week after a party weekend, I can usually stave off the fat content.  When the week of eating properly doesn't work, then I'll be forced to reduce my weekend intake (which might prove difficult with the advent of hot summer temps coming).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey NT .  Everytime I eat pizza I get soooo bloated I look pregnant!    I try to stay away from it now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

why don't I belive that? hiya NC!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 12 hours shifts might make it a tad difficult to gather up some energy. .


yeah...12's REALLY suck! I'e steadily gone down hill the past two years I have been on them..moslty an excuse...but stil makes things that much tougher..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey NT . Everytime I eat pizza I get soooo bloated I look pregnant!  I try to stay away from it now!!


Hey NC!   You ... look pregnant ... please    I cannot allow such stories in my journal 

B ... this is the same lady who thinks she has 15lbs to loose.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

from where? She loses any weight...some of her lovely 'woman thngs' are going to disappear..and that would be trajic...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> from where? ...


my point exactly


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh- thanks guys- ya'll are too sweet  !!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

I just go by the pics you've posted ...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow NC, nice photos...hey, NT, I think I am going to hang out here more often. You seem to have all the hot women stopping by.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

... everyonce in a while, a hottie will pop in.    I've had two in as many days ... perhaps I'd best buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> On a positive note, I've hit some PR on my back lifts
> 
> pull ups = bw + 100lbs for 3
> machine rows = the whole entire rack (250lbs)  sounds better if I say the entire rack though
> ...


Damn!  Thats nuts.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Oh- thanks guys- ya'll are too sweet  !!


...have I mentioned..that I am single? Used to live in the South?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning NT, Morning Burner   !!

Hope ya'll are having a good day so far!  Where in the South did you use to live Burner?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

... morning NC 

Welcome to ................. _The Dating Lair_ 

Prem ... those are personal bests, not a workout - but thanks!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

I just looked at your gallery- your daughter is adorable!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

well thank you ... 

She's sort of daddy's girl   Either that, or she's got me tied around her little finger.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning NT, Morning Burner   !!
> 
> Hope ya'll are having a good day so far! Where in the South did you use to live Burner?


Hiya! That would be the great state of Georgia.
Little place outside of Atlanta called, Smyrna. 9actually went back there several years ago and it has grown immensely. No longer small...
Like it out here in COlorado...not a friend of humidity, unless I am near a beach..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya NT! You're looking awful pale in your avi...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

morning B ... how's things?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

doing okie dokie-
about to go nuke some food..home made pasta with lean turkey and low sugar marinara sauce..

Always happy after I have eaten..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

sounds good ... 
what's up for the weekend?  Got HUGE plans?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

naw..just working.
how' bout you?
family weekend or are the two of you going out?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

Kinda funny, the guys I work with get a little annoyed w/ me. It is now 0800 and I am eating pasta. (It smells good) it makes them hungry, but they do not eat as often as I do.


I ma a fiarly decent cook for what I can make, and slowly am expanding my abilities.
I am going to make someone a good man servant, er..I mean husband some day..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

I think we're doing the boys mountain biking/on-the-patio-for-a-beer thing tomorrow morning, then my daughter and I are going to do a father/daugther thing in the afternoon.  Not sure what that will be yet.  The missus has recently gotten into yoga, so she's going to a 3 hour class tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

sounds better than  my weekend!
hmm..yoga...that will make her all..'bendy'...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

it's supposed to ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

hmm.. I think I may have to suffer a bit of 'NT Envy'..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

no envy is needed ... Mrs.NT is slowly becoming a certified mom ... belly and all.   All those jokes I used to laugh about wives getting bigger ... well now it's happening to me.  The missus used to laugh at them as well, but now she's part of the joke, suddenly they are not funny anymore.  I told her that if she wants to wear all the lowcut clothing, my opinion is that she should wait till she decides to loose a bit of weight.  She didn't take it well but agreed with me.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 24, 2004)

NT! After seeing your kind and insightful comments in others journals I found out you had one yourself!   or rather, you DID have one yourself. Just bumping this up a bit, seeing if I can talk you into starting it again, I really enjoyed reading it, your thoughts are great and you seem like a truly great person!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

Well thanks LG   Those are kind words indeed.

I have a rant to get off my chest today ... 

A couple of years ago, someone messed around with my hotrod truck.

Last year our car window was smashed and thiefs took some cds.  They had tried to steal the car, but must have been scared off because they broke the ignition but didn't get it started.

3 months ago, so loser broke into our apartment through my daughters window.  This really upset my daughter.  This thief took our playstation, game cube and all our games & dvds.  I am upset about it, but it pains me to see my daughter crying about the gamecube.  With daddy's help, she bought it for her mom for Christmas.  She saved up to help me buy it.  

About a month ago, after coming home from the bar, I found a young guy hanging out around the apartment entrance.  Being the naive and friendly guy I am, I asked him if he wanted a beer.  Later on in the night (after some ruckus) cops were called in to apprehend this same fellow on B&E.

This morning, my wife woke to find that the drivers lock had been popped. 

I really am beginning to think that someone is targeting us.  My wife checked other cars this morning and found that ours was the only that seemed to be tampered with.  If someone is targeting me, they should be very happy that they haven't been caught.  I have yet to snap, but this last thing has put me over the edge.  It's like in the movie with Samuel Jackson where he snaps after having a few bad things happen to him.  Had I caught the guy who took our playstation/dvd prior to grabbing them, I would have offered him a few dollars.  The people/person that wanted our car, I would have sold it to him ... but now, it's on!  I can count on my hand the number of times I felt the need to get violent with anyone ... now is one of those times.  I've had enough.  Whomever it is targeting us (if that is what is happening) has gone too far.  Their best hope is to be caught by the police.  They will get a record and some jail time, and eventually walk out.  If I caught them, not only will they get a record and jail time, they will also receive a tremedous beating.   And then, they will have to deal with Mrs. NT.    It wouldn't be pretty.

rant over ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 4, 2004)

Awwww that's horrible and very scary    

I hope they catch whoever it is soon, is it a safe area overall?  You should talk to the police about it and also see if anything has been happening to anyone else.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks Greeky

I really believe that the overall area is safe.  Our apartment block is on a main street, thus vehicles/balcony items are highly visible whereas those that live in houses just off the main street don't seem to have as many criminal activities.  And it's been just in the last 2 years that there have been many more 'strange' things happening.  Like I said, if it's the same group doing these things, they've pushed ourselves and others in the complex to the brink. 

We've been to the police all to often.  One officer remembered our last name.  Although we'd like to think that they can do something, in the grand scheme of things, I don't know there is much they can do.  It would be nice to have them patrol our area more, but I don't know that that is a reasonable request.  Regardless, we've let them know again.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn, thats a shame.  It really sucks when an area starts to go bad.  Or in your case, it sucks if someone is specifically targeting you.  You always seemed like a mellow guy, so I dont see how you could have made someone mad.. I wonder what their problem is.

If you do catch them, and need help call me.  I am great at digging 6' holes


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm as laid back as they come.  I don't know that I have an enemy in the world.  I can't even say there are people I hate - or even dislike.  There are some that I'd prefer not associate with, but I don't dislike them.  I don't know that we're being targeted, it just seems like that.  But my wife pointed out what other tenants had told us.  Now ... if my truck was ruined, I'd be ticked. 

Prem ... it was a great area when we first moved in.  Maybe it's a sign to let me know that it's time to go WAY into dept and purchase a house ... probably not any safer, but it gives the owner the impression that they are more safe.  Besides, I'm going to get me a man eating dog ... if they get by Killer, Satan, Thor (or whatever manly man-eating name I can think of), then they deserver whatever they take.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm going to get me a man eating dog ... if they get by Tinkerbell then they deserver whatever they take.




Sorry, couldn't resist!
Damn, NT- That sux that y'all have gone thru this.
I remember you telling abut the robbery that came in thru your daughter's room.
Maybe it is time to move? Besides, a house? Great INVESTMENT! I bet if you shop around, y'all can find a nice home that is close to the payments you are making for an apartment and making someone else rich.
(the realtor in me)
Do these instances hapen with any certain of regularity? Ever thuoght about setting up a camera if plausible?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought of Tinkerbell as well ... nothing would be funnier than seeing some loser thief being held at guard by a 300lb tinkerbell. 

We actually went looking yesterday incorporating cardio - we rode our bikes around the neighbourhood.  Today, we're playing phone tag with our banker.  I'm sure our payments will be much higher than we're paying for a mortgage ... but at this point, I'm ok with that.  If we can get a reasonable mortgage, we'll look at buying a new Jeep Unlimited and then they can have the 10 year old rust bucket. 

Regularity ... ummmm, probably not.  Set up a camera ... that idea came to me the other day.  I am going to talk to the landlords about setting one up in both the front and back.  If it didn't deter the losers, it would sure help in catching them.  Like I said, better the police catching them then a tenant.  There is a rather large guy who just bought a bike ... 2005 Honda Road King.  We were chatting the other day and we got to talking about the breakins and such.  He started getting red in the face telling what he'd do if he caught someone taking his bike.  It scared me ... and I had no intention of taking his bike.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Well thanks LG  Those are kind words indeed.
> 
> I have a rant to get off my chest today ...
> 
> ...


Man, that really sucks.  I am a pacifist by heart and I avoid conflicts as much as possible, so I feel for you. 
Having said that, the only conflict that I DON'T avoid is abuse from one person to the other.  Even if I don't know you, if I see someone abusing you, I'll help you out.
Too bad you don't live down here in Miami.  I wouldn't mind helping ya' out...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I thought of Tinkerbell as well ... nothing would be funnier than seeing some loser thief being held at guard by a 300lb tinkerbell.
> 
> We actually went looking yesterday incorporating cardio - we rode our bikes around the neighbourhood.  Today, we're playing phone tag with our banker.  I'm sure our payments will be much higher than we're paying for a mortgage ... but at this point, I'm ok with that.  If we can get a reasonable mortgage, we'll look at buying a new Jeep Unlimited and then they can have the 10 year old rust bucket.
> 
> Regularity ... ummmm, probably not.  Set up a camera ... that idea came to me the other day.  I am going to talk to the landlords about setting one up in both the front and back.  If it didn't deter the losers, it would sure help in catching them.  Like I said, better the police catching them then a tenant.  There is a rather large guy who just bought a bike ... 2005 Honda Road King.  We were chatting the other day and we got to talking about the breakins and such.  He started getting red in the face telling what he'd do if he caught someone taking his bike.  It scared me ... and I had no intention of taking his bike.


thought u liked the ol' bucket?
If u get a house..get the house first, then the jeep. 
Let me know when, I'll be there for the move-in bbq!
Seen those 'instant alarms' you can get for a reasonable price? YOu can put them anywhere and will sound off if tampered with? It would at least alert someone to an act..possible deterrance!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Regularity ... ummmm, probably not. Set up a camera ... that idea came to me the other day. I am going to talk to the landlords about setting one up in both the front and back. If it didn't deter the losers, it would sure help in catching them. Like I said, better the police catching them then a tenant. There is a rather large guy who just bought a bike ... 2005 Honda Road King. We were chatting the other day and we got to talking about the breakins and such. He started getting red in the face telling what he'd do if he caught someone taking his bike. It scared me ... and I had no intention of taking his bike.


If you are going to get a camera, buy the infrared type.  I bought a pair of night vision cameras and put one in front, with my ride, and one in the backyard.
Whatever you do, don't buy the X10 nightvision cameras, they are horrible at night, great during the day...


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

God Damn!  One journal I haven't visited in a while... I mean a LONG while!!!  Hey-a, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Man, that really sucks.  I am a pacifist by heart and I avoid conflicts as much as possible, so I feel for you.
> Having said that, the only conflict that I DON'T avoid is abuse from one person to the other.  Even if I don't know you, if I see someone abusing you, I'll help you out.
> Too bad you don't live down here in Miami.  I wouldn't mind helping ya' out...



it would be a fun event ... a friendly thief beatdown.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it would be a fun event ... a friendly thief beatdown.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thought u liked the ol' bucket?
> If u get a house..get the house first, then the jeep.
> Let me know when, I'll be there for the move-in bbq!
> Seen those 'instant alarms' you can get for a reasonable price? YOu can put them anywhere and will sound off if tampered with? It would at least alert someone to an act..possible deterrance!



Well ... we have an appointment for Monday morning with the banker   I am excited and nervous at the same time.  It's been a while since I've had a loan or debt of any substantial amount for a while.

It will be a hell of a party for sure!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

Damn man, I don???t really know you but you don???t seem like someone anyone would has something against. But I do have an idea, you need to make friend with Firestorm if you haven???t and get him where you live. He???ll tear those biatches a new ahole


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Well ... we have an appointment for Monday morning with the banker   I am excited and nervous at the same time.  It's been a while since I've had a loan or debt of any substantial amount for a while.
> 
> It will be a hell of a party for sure!


yeah...but, it is a GOOD debt to have, brotha!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Damn man, I don???t really know you but you don???t seem like someone anyone would has something against. But I do have an idea, you need to make friend with Firestorm if you haven???t and get him where you live. He???ll tear those biatches a new ahole



I don't think it's us specifically, but it just feels that way - thanks Kata


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...but, it is a GOOD debt to have, brotha!



well ... Mr. Banker said that he didn't see anything that would stop us from going into big time debt.  Now ... I have to make the call to the Reale Estate agent ... gulp ...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2004)

How's the progress?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

we're looking at a few houses tonight ... I'll let you know what becomes of them.  The nicest of the bunch is a 2 storey house 2000 sq ft house ... the only problem (without seeing the inside) is that it's right across the way from the in-laws.    I did some tests from their kitchen, and their garage blocks the view ... I'm not so sure about the bedrooms.  I will have the missus check that out.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2004)

Dam! Ever see TV show, Everybody Loves Raymond?
Inlaws live across the street there....

Of course, the good part is that y'all would have a baby sitter for those all nighter parties y'all go to!
ohhh.. and the extra food....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2004)

... well, as expected, that house was the nicest and we really liked it.  http://www.mls.ca/PropertyDetails.a...43&MapURL=%3fAreaID%3d6397&PropertyID=2629892
We put a bid on it.  I seemed to have most everything we wanted with the exception of room to put a pool table in.  We have our fingers crossed.  The original offering didn't include the brand new fridge/stove/dishwasher but we added them in.  They did include 2 1905 washers and slightly newer 1906 dryers ...    Those would be replaced almost immediately if things go right.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2004)

Dang! THat is a nice looking house!
1905 washer and dryers? Do they have electricity?

I'm about to make a coupe calls to a lender and one of clients now...
good luck with your offer!
How's the back yard looking? Big? Treed?
You could be like Drew Carey..and put the pool table in the back yard..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2004)

B ... quick update ... we've got a verbal agreement to the offer ... tomorrow they should sign and stuff will happen.

The backyard is ok ... although I plan to make it very homey


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Congrats NT!  Thats awesome!  Post pics on your site, I want to see the yard 

EDIT: Fawk, I lost the link!  PM me it again plz


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2004)

suh-weet!
Man, you don't mess around, do you? I wish I could find clients like you!
Bada bing, bada boom. I could do SO much business!


Well, I was thinking of you yesterday as I wsa struggling to hoist my fat butt up to do reps on my pull ups....I'm still working on 50 reps within 5 sets, so I can start adding weights again! I dunno how many I did yesterday, but it was short, adn well over 5 sets..

Guess I just keep hammering away on it!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks Prem ... after 9 years in the same apartment, it will be great to have ALL this room. 

I am re-thinking my website design, but once we take possession (which will be the 17th of Sept) I will take pics of the house and yard and post them.  If you have any ideas when you see the pics, let me know - I'm a virgin house owner.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats NT!  Thats awesome!  Post pics on your site, I want to see the yard
> 
> EDIT: Fawk, I lost the link!  PM me it again plz



Ummm ... after seeing your yard, mine is nothing like yours and probably won't be.   Do you get snow where you live?  I see waterfalls and such in your lush green backyard.  We could put on here, but I'm guessing it would require draining for the winter ... like we have to now do with our sprinkler system.  So many more things to do with a house ... 

Now I hang with my stepdad and father in law at the local Revy/Home Depot Saturdays buying useless-but-got-to-have garage fillers.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks Prem ... after 9 years in the same apartment, it will be great to have ALL this room.
> 
> I am re-thinking my website design, but once we take possession (which will be the 17th of Sept) I will take pics of the house and yard and post them.  If you have any ideas when you see the pics, let me know - I'm a virgin house owner.


A hot tub is always an attractive addition to anyone's home!

I'm living in a town home, so I cannot get one..so gonna have to upgrade to a house next time!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ummm ... after seeing your yard, mine is nothing like yours and probably won't be.   Do you get snow where you live?  I see waterfalls and such in your lush green backyard.  We could put on here, but I'm guessing it would require draining for the winter ... like we have to now do with our sprinkler system.  So many more things to do with a house ...
> 
> Now I hang with my stepdad and father in law at the local Revy/Home Depot Saturdays buying useless-but-got-to-have garage fillers.


have you bought your 'weed whacker' yet? That is important!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea NT, it snows a shitload.  Last year, I didnt shovel my deck and the snow was almost as tall as me! lol

P.S. I need the link to your site!  I remember the name, but cant guess what went at the end..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2004)

I thought the snow melted fast there as it does here, Jake-
Kinda funny about Colorado: It will be blizzarding and misreable for a couple days, three days after, it is sunny and nice, the snow is more or less gone and everybody is out washing their cars!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Mike, yea it melts fairly quick.. well sometimes.  We have the weirdest weather here.  You can never count on anything! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

This whole summer has been bizare. It has rained alot here. (which is badly needed)
I am only hoping it is this wet come winter! I wanna shred! Hopefully, I will be able to afford a season pass this year.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have you bought your 'weed whacker' yet? That is important!



Not yet ... but we're going to look at 'house' items this week.  I of course will be looking for the Tim the Toolman Taylor weed wacker.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea NT, it snows a shitload.  Last year, I didnt shovel my deck and the snow was almost as tall as me! lol
> 
> P.S. I need the link to your site!  I remember the name, but cant guess what went at the end..



Wow ... so do you have a lot of spring time 'tune up' type work to keep it looking as fabulous as it does?  I showed my wife a couple of pics and she was floored.  She loved it. 

My website addy is www.stevespad.com


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Yea, we have a willow tree that always breaks/sheds branches when it snows.  The other trees do fine, but you do need to go out, and shake the snow off of them.  Other than that the rose bushes are the only thing that needs trimmed.  The ground cover(dont have grass) takes care of itself.  It has been super dry and hot here lately, and that means that none of the flowers are in bloom.  Maybe come fall, they will bloom again   If so I can post more pics.

Im such a dumb ass... I was spelling it Stephenspad.com


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, we have a willow tree that always breaks/sheds branches when it snows.  The other trees do fine, but you do need to go out, and shake the snow off of them.  Other than that the rose bushes are the only thing that needs trimmed.  The ground cover(dont have grass) takes care of itself.  It has been super dry and hot here lately, and that means that none of the flowers are in bloom.  Maybe come fall, they will bloom again   If so I can post more pics.
> 
> Im such a dumb ass... I was spelling it Stephenspad.com



My mother wanted me to spell it that way too ... she says "Your name is Stephen, not Steven" ... and then gives me the  

What do you mean you have no grass?  What is the ground cover?  Yeah ... if you could, post more pics please.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

My mans name is Ste*PH*en too. Stephen with a ph was voted the most attractive mans name a few years ago. I heard it from him numerous times

ANy word on the house??? How exciting!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

We take possession Sept.17th.  We went _looking_ at sofas last night.  After _looking_, we left with a sofa, loveseat, coffee table, end table and a dining set.  

It's very exciting for us.  After being in the same apartment for 9 years, the additional space of the house will be great!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

Where did you buy em from? Sofa land has some nice stuff, thats where we bought our couches from...leather. I hate them


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

from the Brick.  We looked at leather, but it was a bit pricey for us.  Although, had we bought an entire $3500 leather sofa package, we could have gotten a free 52" TV.  I really put some thought to that.  We could have had a 52" TV upstairs in the main room and a 52" downstairs in the future bar.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

*pics of house/sofa/coffee table*

 

The house pic is from the realty site.  Once we get possession, I will take pics of the inside and backyard.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice PAD!!  Congrats!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks YM.  

My short term goal is to make the backyard similar to Prems.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

You don't like leather? I have the greatest black leather, sectional couch on the planet!
It has FOUR reclines AND two drink holders!

Hey NT! Sounds like y'all are having fun w' this! That is awesome! I bet you'll be so happy after the whole process of closing and then moving in is over, you'll be able to sit back, look over your domain and say: This is MINE!
When I bought my place I too went looking for couches and such. I quickly racked up well over 5g worth of furniture for my little pad....didn't buy any of it..but I have a heck-uva wish list!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, we have a willow tree that always breaks/sheds branches when it snows.  The other trees do fine, but you do need to go out, and shake the snow off of them.  Other than that the rose bushes are the only thing that needs trimmed.  The ground cover(dont have grass) takes care of itself.  It has been super dry and hot here lately, and that means that none of the flowers are in bloom.  Maybe come fall, they will bloom again   If so I can post more pics.
> 
> Im such a dumb ass... I was spelling it Stephenspad.com


hey buddy!
Who's 'we'? I thought you were single?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

NT, here are a few pics of the ground cover.  Its called Creeping Jenny.  It only blooms once a year in the spring, and has yellow flowers everywhere.  Rest of the year, it is just green.
[img2]http://www.branka59.homestead.com/files/creepingjenny.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://www.ccwaterscapes.com/Bog%20Plants/Creeping_Jenny.jpg[/img2]

If you look close, you can see that its not grass in the pics.  In this one, you can kinda see the stepping stones that go around the yard.  The stuff grows best under trees, and areas that are well shaded.  It doesnt do the best in areas that are hot and constantly in the sun, unless you water it a ton.  I will get some better pics tomorrow.  I bet where you live, it would grow fairly well.  Also, the snow doesnt hurt it, I think it stays green year round(I have never dug into the snow to look at it)But when spring comes, it is always green.  Best thing is, is easy to maintain.  Never have to mow it or do anything with it.  
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/data/500/5496tree.JPG[/img2]

Mike, "we" is my mom and little sister.  I am 21, and there is no way in hell I could afford a house of my own right now lol


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

That is the most gorgeous yard i have ever seen Premier. I am just thankful to be getting grass in today!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Jake-
WOW! Holy Garden of Eden!


Ohh..insta yard! Enjoy the grass, Jill! My parent's just bought a new home a cuople months ago. They are going to have to wait until nex Spring before they sod.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You don't like leather? I have the greatest black leather, sectional couch on the planet!
> It has FOUR reclines AND two drink holders!
> 
> Hey NT! Sounds like y'all are having fun w' this! That is awesome! I bet you'll be so happy after the whole process of closing and then moving in is over, you'll be able to sit back, look over your domain and say: This is MINE!
> When I bought my place I too went looking for couches and such. I quickly racked up well over 5g worth of furniture for my little pad....didn't buy any of it..but I have a heck-uva wish list!



It's not that I don't like leather, it's just TOOOO expensive.  For the price of your sectional, we bought a sofa/loveseat/kitchen table/chairs.    Maybe down the road we'll be able to get a leather sofa.  First, I'll have to finish the basement for the party room.  

We really are having fun.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry for whoring in here NT, here are 2 more pics.

Here is what it looks like under the shade tree.
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17268&stc=1[/img2]

And here is when it doesnt get enough water 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17269&stc=1[/img2]


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

Prem ... it's what my journal is for!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2004)

ok...I didn't pay THAT much for it....you would have had to exclude the dining set..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Well ... yesterday was a fantastic day.  I took the day off to go school shopping with my daughter.  We bought all her supplies and and a couple pairs of jeans.  It was just a great day.  This morning my daughter tells missus NT that yesterday was the last day as a 10 year old and it was the best day.    What an angel she is.  

Just thought I'd share that ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey brotha!
That does sound like a great day! I wonder what it would be like to have a child to hang out with and do all the fatherly things with. For now, I am 'Uncle Mike' to my friend's kids. (a nine year old girl and a 2 1/2 year old boy)
Plus, my little 'nieces'.  Not actual family, but might as well be.
Well, I gotta go.
take care!
mike


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Burner!!  Hey, how are ya?

There's nothing like it.  From the first time she jumps into your arms when you come home from work to taking her daddy shopping.  

When she's scared, daddy is the first person she looks to for comfort/help.  It's a feeling that is really unexplanable.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Burner!!  Hey, how are ya?
> QUOTE]
> FAT..
> 
> ...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Burner!!  Hey, how are ya?
> 
> There's nothing like it.  From the first time she jumps into your arms when you come home from work to taking her daddy shopping.
> 
> When she's scared, daddy is the first person she looks to for comfort/help.  It's a feeling that is really unexplanable.



Aww... you sound like a great dad.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Brit ... I do my best.  I didn't have the best father figure and don't have anyone I can call father, so I make up this fathering thing as I go.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

NT, thats awesome. and its so easy to hear the love in your posts for your children. My father was killed in an accident whn i was only 3. so i always love to see families where te dads are great with ther children. I dont ever want anyone else to grow up without a dad.

Keep up the great work.. and keep us updated on all things family!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Lakergirl ... thanks.  We someone coming from a situation such as yourself says something like that, it has much more impact.  My father was not a father figure most of the time and left my sister, mother and I in my early teens.  He was abusive to my mother.  He cheated on her several times.  I've taken what he's done wrong and remembered how I felt and promised my daughter I would never do what he's done.  I've tried to learn from others as well.  We as parents listen to things she says.  Things she thinks are important but seem trival to us, we listen to.  We've tried as parents to let her make her own decisions.  We don't believe that because we're adults and her parents that our opinions are opinions she should share.  If thought/idea is not breaking a law or hurting herself in anyway, we've always let her have her input.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

NT, Im sorry you have to have memories of something like that. things happen that just are not fair sometimes. but I am thankful that you have rallied against all of that and you are being an amazing father! you are so blessed to have a wonderful family, and to have a father like you, your children are beyond lucky! when they grow up, they will understand the wonderful gift you have given them!

you seem like a great person, positive and encouraging! Im glad I have this journal to follow up with you in!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks for all your kind words lakergirl


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi NT!  Thought I'd start lurking in your journal..I'd go back and read all the entries, but man, there's 16 pages in here..so I'll just jump in right here!  How's your day going??


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

well Miss Velvet ... things are awesome.  Just getting ready for a tear down tonight.  The wife and I are going out ... mid July was the last time we went out.  We are celebrating the buying of our first house.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well Miss Velvet ... things are awesome.  Just getting ready for a tear down tonight.  The wife and I are going out ... mid July was the last time we went out.  We are celebrating the buying of our first house.




*CONGRATULATIONS mr. home owner!*

ahem...what exactly is that smilie doing???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

* giggle * thanks Miss Velvet.  It's been a long time trying to correct our financial errors from our past, but we've succeeded.  It will feel great being able to entertain people without them tripping over one another.

That smilie is ............ _dancing_


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> That smilie is ............ _dancing_


the vertical mambo....most likely to be followed by the horizontal mambo...


When do you close and move in, NT?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 3, 2004)

AHHHH How exciting!! wahoo!

really, that is wonderful for you and your family! I cant wait until I can say I have my "own" home. well, I can, beacuse it will be a LOOOOONG time from now, but I think that is so exciting! and certainly something to be proud of! 


Have FUN tonight!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the vertical mambo....most likely to be followed by the horizontal mambo...
> 
> 
> When do you close and move in, NT?



Burner, we take possession on the 17th.  We have most things already packed.   Are we a little excited - YOU BET!

Lakergirl ... I lived in a house for about 3 months before we were evicted ...    ... so now I, Stephen, will own his own house are years of making better what I ruined as a teenager.  It is very exciting.  Tonight ... fun will be had.  The bar we've picked has a younger age, but we'll fit right in because we're all about being young and having fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

Can't wait ta party with ya someday, brotha!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Especially when the missus says she feels naughty.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

Watch out nudie bars!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

NT!! How was your night??   

Hope you had a great night with your wife, and are getting ready to move into YOUR house!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey NT,


Just taking a minute to pass by before we lose electrical power again.  
I'll catch up with your journal after this is over.  I feel like I have said that to a bunch of people today, but I have fallen behind and well, I like reading your journals....

Take care and have a great day


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning NT!  How was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

LG - Velvet... our night was fun as usual.  I've said this many times, but our thoughts on going out are this: If we have to fork out money for a cab, sometimes a babysitter and drinks, we might as well make the best of it.  And we did.  It was a great time.  We went to a bar where they were having a Playboy Girls of Golf competition.  The winner would appear in Playboy.  Wow ... there were some hotties present that night.   
The missus was on fire herself.  The new thing for the young gals seems to be dancing together trying to make it look hot.    Well ... the missus has a few years experience in this department.  We met a gal from our girl who is a real looker (and was actually in the finals of the Playboy comp).  She was older than most there (like us) but had an outstanding body. Anyways, the missus and this gal started chatting.  They saw a couple of young gals trying to dance sexy together ... so yours truly knowing that the missus could light it up, suggested they should the ladies how it's really done.    In a matter of a few minutes, I had 3 drinks for me and the ladies bought for us.  They were smokin'!!  

We are just about all packed and ready to move.  This week I'm on call, so hopefully that will make this week go by a bit faster.  Then next Friday (17th) we move.  We already have 2 parties planned.    My bday will be our first shaker.  Weeeee  At the bar, my wife found out that there was a guy there who throws parties.  He brings dancers/lights/music ... the whole nine yards.  We might go that route to get the party started and then carry on afterwards when he's called it a night. 

Hey Tony ... thanks for stopping by.  My journal is just a bunch of random thoughts I have.   I thought it would be neat to record them over the year and see what was going on throughout the year.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

wow, your weekends sounded amazing NT!!  Did you take any pics     ??


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Velvet ... it was GREAT!  Pics ... hmmmmm, I'm not allowed to have a camera in that state anymore.  The last time I took a camera to the bar, I was asked to take it back to the car.  That required me taking a cab to the other bar we'd come from and drop it off.  Not rocket science by any means.  But ... that next morning, when I took a cab from home to get the car, my wife asked that I drop off the film to get it developed.    No camera!!  It was a sad day as there were some photos that were really hot.   So ... I recently bought the missus the new Sony Cybershot camera ... the one that is not much bigger than a credit card.  It cost us over $1000 ... so she said I could take that one to the bar.  I could only take it if I wasn't partying.  

In reading your journal, I saw you had a great weekend as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

*personal bests at the gym*

not being one who keeps track of how much I lift, I did find it interesting that the other day I had two personal bests.  I was able to do the stack on cable rows for 5 (250lbs) and do 105lbs + bw on wide grip pull ups!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> not being one who keeps track of how much I lift, I did find it interesting that the other day I had two personal bests.  I was able to do the stack on cable rows for 5 (250lbs) and do 105lbs + bw on wide grip pull ups!!



bw + 105 for Pullups!!!        (NICE JOB)

You should be doing the 1 arm chins too  

What are you weighing these days NT???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

YM ... one arm chins ... I can do the ones where I grab my wrist with my free hand ... but I don't consdier that really a one arm pullup. 

I had a guy ask me that the other day.  I asked him how much he thought I weighted.  He said at least 175 - 180.  I laughed and told him that I was 160 on a good day. 

the pull ups for bw + 105lbs was for 2 reps ... almost 3.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

160 !   You are a strong mofo


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a strong back ... nothing much else.   My bench and squats are to laugh at in comparison.    I just do what I do out of vanity.  I try and lift more each time with no real goal.  My idea behind lifting weights is not to get a belly!   Beyond that, I have no goals.  I don't use any specific training method other than switching up exercises.  I usually go heavy to failure.  That's it.  As long as I dont see the love handles and I can increase my PB every once in a while, I'm a happy camper.  I gave up trying to gain weight.  That is a lot of work for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I have a strong back ... nothing much else.   My bench and squats are to laugh at in comparison.    I just do what I do out of vanity.  I try and lift more each time with no real goal.  My idea behind lifting weights is not to get a belly!   Beyond that, I have no goals.  I don't use any specific training method other than switching up exercises.  I usually go heavy to failure.  That's it.  As long as I dont see the love handles and I can increase my PB every once in a while, I'm a happy camper.  I gave up trying to gain weight.  That is a lot of work for me.



Apparently it's working for you.........Gaining LBM is a lot of work (in the kitchen)    Working out is the EZ Part


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Apparently it's working for you.........Gaining LBM is a lot of work (in the kitchen)    Working out is the EZ Part



that is so true ... and that's where I decided I was happy with where I'm at.  Probably more lazy than anything ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey brotha!
Just a quick stop in to say howdy!
Dam! Sounds like y'all had a blast....again!
Wish I had the $$ to make that 1st move in party!

I agree...105 +BW is AWESOME!
Well, gota grab something to eat and get on with my day!
take care, buddy!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> wow, your weekends sounded amazing NT!!



No kidding!!! Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey brotha!
> Just a quick stop in to say howdy!
> Dam! Sounds like y'all had a blast....again!
> Wish I had the $$ to make that 1st move in party!
> ...



We already have two parties planned ... my bday on the 16th and Halloween.   I have to find some sort of stereo before then ... in the apartment, we never had to entertain and only used the cd player while we were getting ready to go out.

Thanks ... I'm pretty happy with the 105 + bw.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No kidding!!! Sounds like you had a blast.



We always do


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

hummm, wish I was closer so I could crash your party     How are you today NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Anytime you're down West, you can certainly crash any party we have. 

Today ... things are ok.  I'm on call and I'm not happy about that.  I work for Telus and we look after the backups of servers.  The reason we usually get called is because the s/w we use for the backups needs to be babysat.  So, instead of our gorup getting called because there is some real issue, we're dealing with petty little issues/bug sin the s/w.  And now our management has decided to put on the latest/greatest upgrade instead of just dealing with the current bugs and letting others _debug_ the latest upgrade.  I hate working OT and taking pager.    I've told my manager that although they (the rest of the group resides in BC) the rest of the group doesn't mind working all week long, I have many other more intereseting things to do after work.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill ... how's things?


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Working till 5. Tomorrow Im off, thank god I worked the whole weekend and was busy as hell.

You? When do you move? Today seeings as it is going to snow tonight. Really though, when?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

things are good.  I'm on call, so it sucks.  I'll be much better come next Monday morning. 

We take possession on the 17th.  Hopefully we'll get the keys early in the morning and have everything moved by mid day ... giving us Friday evening to eat pizza and drink beer.  

I have a friend at work who has a farm outside the city.  We've going to go get some wood so that I'll be able to put up with the snow.  I'm not a real cold weather person.  I like to hibernate during the winter months only going outside to go to work and the gym ... and the odd time to the bar.  Other than that, I sit infront of the fireplace.   You ... are you a cold weather gal?


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

I *hate* the cold, and leaving the house. I'm just like you-work, train, oh and no bar, I replace that with *shopping*.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

excellent ... another winter shut-in


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Are you at work or at home right now? 

I HATE winter, with a passion. Steve and I have actually considered moving to Hawaii.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

work, you?

We've considered moving to a warmer climate as well.  I think when it comes time to retire, it won't be here.  If my wife can still ski at retirement, she can jet off to wherever she'd like to while I stay at home bathing in the sun.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Anytime you're down West, you can certainly crash any party we have.
> 
> Today ... things are ok.  I'm on call and I'm not happy about that.  I work for Telus and we look after the backups of servers.  The reason we usually get called is because the s/w we use for the backups needs to be babysat.  So, instead of our gorup getting called because there is some real issue, we're dealing with petty little issues/bug sin the s/w.  And now our management has decided to put on the latest/greatest upgrade instead of just dealing with the current bugs and letting others _debug_ the latest upgrade.  I hate working OT and taking pager.    I've told my manager that although they (the rest of the group resides in BC) the rest of the group doesn't mind working all week long, I have many other more intereseting things to do after work.



The bastards!  How dare they think that babysitting is more important than going to the gym or hanging out with family     Oh well, half way thru the week...one more day closer to your party..hee hee
'down west'...ha ha, that sounds so funny, down here in Ontario we say 'out west'


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I *hate* the cold, and leaving the house. I'm just like you-work, train, oh and no bar, I replace that with *shopping*.



I'm with Jilly...shopping...I'd rather shop with my money than drink it..hee hee


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Work.....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> The bastards!


 Yeah ... what you said. 



			
				Velveteyes said:
			
		

> How dare they think that babysitting is more important than going to the gym or hanging out with family     Oh well, half way thru the week...one more day closer to your party..hee hee



the folks in BC take their pagers everywhere ... even when they themselves aren't on call.  They asked me to do the same, I said unless I'm getting paid to carry it, that won't be happening.  We've had a person have to go to the hospital and see a very sick family member ... so they sent an email saying they'd have their pager incase we needed to get in touch with them.  I replied saying that your family's health is much more important than some work issue. 



			
				Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 'down west'...ha ha, that sounds so funny, down here in Ontario we say 'out west'


We say that as well for anything Bc related ... didn't realize I said down West until you replied.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Yeah ... what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you, they offered me a handheld blackberry here...um NO thanks...When I'm not at my desk, I'm unavailable!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I'm with Jilly...shopping...I'd rather shop with my money than drink it..hee hee



there are fewer and fewer who actually go out ... I'm still making up time for being such a good boy and going to the gym and working since I was a teen.  I missed out on the weekend parties.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> there are fewer and fewer who actually go out ... I'm still making up time for being such a good boy and going to the gym and working since I was a teen.  I missed out on the weekend parties.


oh...well then...party on my boy!  We'll all live vicariously thru you!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> oh...well then...party on my boy!  We'll all live vicariously thru you!



 ... I've heard that many times.  Especially after meeting Mrs.NT ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> there are fewer and fewer who actually go out ... I'm still making up time for being such a good boy and going to the gym and working since I was a teen. I missed out on the weekend parties.


See, it didn't quite work out that way for me NT.  As a teen, I spent countless hours in the gym working out.  Into my 20's the beer was abundant and the workouts not so much....Now I'm paying for that....
How are you NT?
I had never seen your family photos until today.  Man you have a beautiful family.  You should definitely be proud.....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

well thank you Fant!  As you've said many times, I too am very lucky to have a great family.  And it's sad to see my daughter taking her first _real_ steps at becoming independant.  I do relsih the fact that we still get to kiss her good night/good morning and good bye when we drop her off somewhere ... but I'm not sure how long that will last either.

I have always been a gym rat since high school.  By gym rat, I mean I've been either lifting weights, boxing, martial arts.  I never really did the weekend bar thing till late in my 20's.  Now ... I'm finding that it's best that I didn't because I can go forever and really enjoy going out.  I do balance it though ... I spend more family time than I do party time


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Steve!    What's up for today?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

good morning to your fine self.  

Today ... praying the snow melts and we aren't stuck in winter hell just yet.    How about yourself?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good morning to your fine self.
> 
> Today ... praying the snow melts and we aren't stuck in winter hell just yet.    How about yourself?



GUESS WHAT?  I'm getting my nose pierced today!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Where abouts are you NT... do you and Jill live close... what's with all this snow?!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> GUESS WHAT?  I'm getting my nose pierced today!



Cool!  Are you having a stud or ring put in?  Is this your first piercing? 

I was thinking of getting one ...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Where abouts are you NT... do you and Jill live close... what's with all this snow?!



We are probably about 15 mintues away from each other.  Not sure what's with the snow, but it's not good.    If the weather doesn't warm up soon, the threat that is will stay is very possible.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Cool!  Are you having a stud or ring put in?  Is this your first piercing?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one ...



A STUD for sure, don't want to look like a cow with a ring.  I want just a very small chip of a diamond.  I didn't get one before because they made you wear the ring, but now you can get pierced with a stud wahoo!

Yep, first one (beside 5 in my ears)..but after my comp I'm going to get my navel done too..not too sure about what type of jewellry I want there tho

Get one, get one, get one, get one


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey!
holy underwear!
You've got snow already???
Damn...and I am worried I might have to wear a t-shirt when I mow my friend's yard here in a bit..
(he got a job in Kansas, so I look after the house while he and his family are gone)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike, we have snow in the mountains here.

NT, one thing that comes with having a house.. is shoveling the drive.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike, we have snow in the mountains here.


Maybe we have some in the high country, but it is clear here. Been a real nice past cople days here. I think it is supposed to rain..I can smell it in the air...I LOVE that smell!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> NT, one thing that comes with having a house.. is shoveling the drive.


Isn't that what kids are for??


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike, we have snow in the mountains here.
> 
> NT, one thing that comes with having a house.. is shoveling the drive.



This first year won't be so bad ... but I'm sure I'll grow to hate it.  It will give the beer by the fireplace more meaning this year.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Isn't that what kids are for??



funny enough, my daughter is excited about shovelling ... bless her heart.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

heh heb...that will wear off AFTERthe first dumpage!
(unless dad..gets one of those cool gas powered snow throwers..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

you know what ... the whole excitement of doing it may wear off, but she really likes doing work around the house.  When at the grandparents houses, she's always doing.  I hope she does that around our house as well.  She has a few plans, so I will do whatever it is I can to accomodate her.  

So Mikie ... how's things?  What happening in the K front?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bud!|
The K front is on a European cruise w/ her mom..so we are just emailing.


I usually like mowing the grass. Ok, the first 4 - 5 times are good..but after that, it becomes a 'chore'...
...and I never care to scrub the toilet..but it's a necesary evil!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the smell of fresh cut lawn.. I actually miss it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah...that's a good smell...

it smelled like rain here this afternoon...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good morning Stevie honey.  How was your weekend???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

morning Velvet ... I was oncall ... no more be said.
How was your weekend?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like the smell of fresh cut lawn.. I actually miss it.


For me, the smell of fresh cut grass reminds me of football season.  That is the one smell that will never be associated to anything other than that.  
It may sound silly, but it takes me back 20 years when I was kicking ass and taking names (a sentence used a lot in the 80's for those who may be wondering what the hell I am talking about).
So Steve, what's doing?
I do feel a lot better and in fact am looking forward to my workout today.  I am also looking forward to my boy Roberto Luongo beating my boy Ollie Jokinen in the Hockey World Championships.  Are people going crazy about this over in your neck of the woods?  Not so much here, but I am a Panthers fan, so I follow it.
Anyway, I saw that you were on call all night, so I'll leave you be....
Have a great day


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

hey Tony ... no biggie ... I wasn't up all night.  I had a call at about 2:30am and just accepted the trouble ticket in my name.  I have no desire to be oncall as it takes away from doing many things for a whole week.  I just means that my week/weekends are limited to what I can do.    But it's over now ... time to think about moving (which I'm not fond of either), but this time we're going from an apartment to house, so that will take all the issue out of moving.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Velvet ... I was oncall ... no more be said.
> How was your weekend?


Wonderfully relaxing..the sun was shining, the birds were tweetin..lol  Are you ever NOT on call? lol


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

Tony ... I haven't heard much about the World Hockey Championships.  I'm not much of a television sports person.  I do watch some hockey games in the winter, but try my best to avoid any winter type tv watching if it's not cold and miserable here.

Velvet ... I'm supposed to be on call every 6 weeks, but with summer vacations, the oncall doesn't always go like that.  Since I can't take a week off to 'sit around the house' I didn't take vacation this year.  I took off a few Friday/Monday combos during the summer to go camping.  If there is nothing to do, I get very ansy.  I have a hard time with long weekends if we don't have anything to do.  Not sure how others can just sit at home and do nothing.  Hopefully with the house, I'll be able to be doing something on long weekends.  I'm thinking about looking into taking up airbrushing as a hobby.  Can't really do that in an apartment, but in a house with a basement, I could


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nope ... not sure if I'm a big baby, but as soon as she got to the front of my shin, it really got painful (just like the outline the first time).  I will take a pic tonight.  It's really cool and the tail will be cool if I can get it done.
> 
> Once of the other tattoo artists was drawing a pic and another idea came to me, so I asked him to start sketching it out for me.  I think that soon I should quit ...




naaaaaaaaaaa, don't quit..it's fun listening to your piercing/tatooing escapades! lol


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Tony ... I haven't heard much about the World Hockey Championships.  I'm not much of a television sports person.  I do watch some hockey games in the winter, but try my best to avoid any winter type tv watching if it's not cold and miserable here.
> 
> Velvet ... I'm supposed to be on call every 6 weeks, but with summer vacations, the oncall doesn't always go like that.  Since I can't take a week off to 'sit around the house' I didn't take vacation this year.  I took off a few Friday/Monday combos during the summer to go camping.  If there is nothing to do, I get very ansy.  I have a hard time with long weekends if we don't have anything to do.  Not sure how others can just sit at home and do nothing.  Hopefully with the house, I'll be able to be doing something on long weekends.  I'm thinking about looking into taking up airbrushing as a hobby.  Can't really do that in an apartment, but in a house with a basement, I could



Airbrushing sounds tres cool!  Oh, and I am one of those that can sit and do nothing (I call it recovery lol)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

quit piercings/tattoos ... not likely.   Although I have to be more careful with my tattoo selection as I'm running out of prime tattoo spots.  

Piercings ... other than the nose, I've done most of what I can.  I've tried my nipples 3 times now ... the right one just won't accept it - so no more.  Had other areas done with the thought that it would be bring great pleasure ... it didn't (for me anyways).  So I think I'm done with piercings.  I'll stick to hair and tattoos.  

After a break from having coloured hair added to my braids, I will bring it back.  I think I went all summer without having colour.  Time to get creative.  My first choice is to go back to the blue/purple combo, that was my favorite.  But this lady who is new to me and doing my hair, seems to have some cool ideas, so we'll see.

Velvet ... I've tried a few times to take a long weekend off and do nothing - I can't get by the first day.  Although, when we're vacationing, I'm more than able to sit in a pool and do nothing other than chat it up with others.  If there was no one to talk to in the pool, not sure I could go on vacation either.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Stevie honey.  How was your weekend???


What? No good morning, Burner?
Geez, Steve...you get all the girls..

You woulda hated most of my weekend....I ended up not doing muc besides veggin' out on the couch...
I did  mow my friend's lawn on Saturday..but I did get to play paintball yesterday. That...was awesoe! One of the better games.
Back to work tonight...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

B ... you did something.  Mowing the lawn is something ... paintball is deifintely something I should play more of. 

I think it's the glasses.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

ha!
I'm pretty aggressive when I play..so I either usually do ewll, or get shot. Or both.
On this one game, my team was outnumbered by 6 or 7 people, I believe. (With the markers and gear we wear, it is hard to get people to play us..)
I was able to break off from the 3 guys I was with and flank a goup of 6 opponents that had us pinned down. I was able to rush tham and take out 5 of the 6 of them before that last guy got me. Was goooood!
Friend of mine is sellingm e his marker. Check it out:
http://www.getrealpaintball.com/intro_set.html
if u don't see anyhting, click on: products/guns/at4
it doesn't put a lot of paint downrange, so you have to work on your accuracy. It is awesome for scenario games!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

wow ... that's quite the gun.  I don't play enough to warrant buying, but I'd like to.  I don't have enough interest over here to play.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

my friend is having a baby, so he is letting me have it for 300.00!
I can't pass that up! We try to play every couple weeks.
Kinda like my scuba gear was really expensive, but I'd rahter own my own gear than rent...even though I am only going once per year...right now...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi NT!!    

Thanks for the bench press advice!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

what advice, besides, train heavy, hard and like a man?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... you did something.  Mowing the lawn is something ... paintball is deifintely something I should play more of.
> 
> I think it's the glasses.



Yes, the glasses get me hot!  uh huh, that's it!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha!
> I'm pretty aggressive when I play..so I either usually do ewll, or get shot. Or both.
> On this one game, my team was outnumbered by 6 or 7 people, I believe. (With the markers and gear we wear, it is hard to get people to play us..)
> I was able to break off from the 3 guys I was with and flank a goup of 6 opponents that had us pinned down. I was able to rush tham and take out 5 of the 6 of them before that last guy got me. Was goooood!
> ...



That sounds like sooooooooooo much fun, I must try it someday soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

yes...yes you must!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my friend is having a baby, so he is letting me have it for 300.00!
> I can't pass that up! We try to play every couple weeks.
> Kinda like my scuba gear was really expensive, but I'd rahter own my own gear than rent...even though I am only going once per year...right now...



I have the same philosphy about my pool cue.  I'd rather buy and own a decent one then take my chances with a house cue. 

Every couple of weeks, that is cool.  Maybe next year I'll check around to see if there are any teams or groups of people looking for another sniper


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi NT!!
> 
> Thanks for the bench press advice!!



I use that as well ... because you really don't even notice the 2.5lbs.  Then next time you train, put the 2.5'ers on at the beginning and if you can, increase it again.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Yes, the glasses get me hot!  uh huh, that's it!



I knew it.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That sounds like sooooooooooo much fun, I must try it someday soon!



Paintball is a rush.  Even my wife, Mrs. get-my-nails-done-and-don't-want-to-get-them-dirty loved it.  She was a gunner ... shoot anyone.  If you were on her team, it was best to stay within her eyesight right from the get go, because if you didn't she'd blast you in a hail fire of paint.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Paintball is a rush.  Even my wife, Mrs. get-my-nails-done-and-don't-want-to-get-them-dirty loved it.  She was a gunner ... shoot anyone.  If you were on her team, it was best to stay within her eyesight right from the get go, because if you didn't she'd blast you in a hail fire of paint.


what...nobody's safe with the Mrs. at the trigger?


Sniper, eh? Tippman makes the A5. A pretty nice marker. If you put a flat line barrel on it, it is supposedly accurate up to 200 feet away.
Kinda funny, the 1st game we played, there was  guy behind a barrier, but he wasn't  concealing himself very well. I took 2 shots and nailed him. My marker has been acting up lately, so it was a double suprise that I got him...on my 2nd sot, even!
So..there I was, my own mouth gaping open, "Did you see that?!? I got him!"
Wahoo!
My answer was his team mate getting near misses next to me pulling me back into hte game..

Do they have lazer tag where you are, NT? I played that when I was in Italy, way back when. THat was great too!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

we have a few lazer tag games ... but it's like going to the local ski hill here after coming from the mountains ... it's fun, but no nearly as fun as outdoor paintball.  Maybe in Italy they have better LT palces ... ours aren't that good.

Seems like we'll be playing paintball prior to drinking beer!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

That is true, it is a diferent environment.
The place we went to was part of a big fun complex. It was a decent sized part of the building, two floors with lots of obsticles.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

See, I am really bad @ pool...
You've got a nice cue then?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

I paid abouit $400 for my current cue and I'm really happy with it.  I can tell the difference between it and any other cue.  After 6 years of playing you'd think I might. 

Our biggest lazer tag place is fairly big but only on level.  It's just not enough room.  It is very confined.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

so...400.00- is that Canadian or US?


If it is confined, sounds like fast paced games?


I am still amazed at the weighted pull ups you do, brotha! you've never tweaked tendons or anything with that much weight?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

that's Canadian ... I have actually looked at getting another cue, but I really like the one I use now. 

ummm ... not during pull ups - yet.  But I do have a reoccurring problem with muscle/tendon in or around my shoulder.  I usually take a week off every 3/4 weeks.  I find it twiches and gives a sharp pain when I do tricep pushdowns ... shoulder press ... incline chest ... 

don't know what's wrong, but I may break down soon and go see a doctor and follow what he says as long as I don't have to take pills.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

I still baby my biceps..hence a good reason they are so small...I do not want to dink them up again.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

I hear ya ... I'm actually happy with my physique ... I don't have dreams of being as big as a house or able to bench press a car.  

I've always said as long as I avoid the love handles, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I hear ya ... I'm actually happy with my physique ... I don't have dreams of being as big as a house or able to bench press a car.
> 
> I've always said as long as I avoid the love handles, I'm a happy camper.


not even a Yugo?

Kinda disappointing..I"ve seen my earlier pics..and sucks how I look now.
Not to sound vain, but if I didn't have all the fat storage on me..I'd probably look pretty decent.
I am in the middle of doing erands around the house; i.e phone calls I have to get taken care of: Real estate. and still have to cook some food. so there went the gym. I have to take care of some stuff when I wake up tomorow and maybe going to Denver after that..there goes tomorow..
I need to win the lottery! Work and responsibilities keep getting in the way of my life!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

... that's where you're going wrong, don't let work get in the way of fun.  I certainly don't.  

Not even a Yugo ... 

in my vanity, when someone says "Stephen, boy do you ever need to go to the gym" then I'll think twice about how I look


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

thta's the problem, my friend...I work 12 hour days...if on day shift, my whole day is shot..sitting in front of that computer. On nights. by the time I get up..the day is nearly shot.
I can't go full time as a realtor yet, as I do not have enough consisstant business, so I gotta bust ass on both sides. It sucks! But I am managing and will prevail.


I saw a glimpse of some movie whre some guy was bench pressing his girlfriend / wife, whatever, also mil. pressing her. Thought that might be fun...
Go bench your wife!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi NT


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Go bench your wife!



   she might like that 


Morning sweetie!  How was your night?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thta's the problem, my friend...I work 12 hour days...if on day shift, my whole day is shot..sitting in front of that computer. On nights. by the time I get up..the day is nearly shot.
> I can't go full time as a realtor yet, as I do not have enough consisstant business, so I gotta bust ass on both sides. It sucks! But I am managing and will prevail.
> 
> 
> ...



12 hour shifts are hard, but still can be done.  When I was working 12 hour shifts, I'd always hit the gym prior to working, thus ensuring I got my gym work it.  It's all about priority ... mine at that point was to be in the best possible shape I could be in.  I understand that in today's busy society and even though I'm only talking about 10 years, I believe it's much different today.

What is a mill press?  We've .... done the bench press thing .... but we got wise and used a sex swing


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hi NT



Mom .... how are ya????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> she might like that
> 
> 
> Morning sweetie!  How was your night?



ummmmmmmmmm ... yep it was interesting. 

Our night was ok ... just boxing up the remainder of things for the move Friday.  How was your night?  Do you get your camera today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Bud,


I hope moving goes well for you.  I remember the first time I moved, I "hired" a bunch of my buddies and family to help me out.  We rented a truck and loaded and unloaded.  I then paid them with Pizza and Beer since I didn't have enough money then for a bbq.
The second time I moved I said "F that", I hired a mover and it was done seamlessly.
How the week so far buddy, I have not been able to read as much as I want to.  You know, the hurricanes, catching up to work (because of the hurricanes)

Anyway, have a great day and a seamless move....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks Sir Tony.  If we move from this house, I will hire movers as well.  But we're coming from a 2 bedroom apartment.  Really, there isn't much to move.  I plan to have a couple of truck loads of boxes moved before anyone gets here.  Pizza and beer are the standard moving payments for sure.  The only problem I hope doesn't come up is that the realtor gets our keys to us later on in the afternoon and my friend and I go through all the post moving beer supply


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummmmmmmmmm ... yep it was interesting.
> 
> Our night was ok ... just boxing up the remainder of things for the move Friday.  How was your night?  Do you get your camera today?



It was good thanks, altho I could always use just a few more hours sleep!

YES, I'm picking it up at 2:00 so I can charge it and have it ready for tonight


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Thanks Sir Tony. If we move from this house, I will hire movers as well. But we're coming from a 2 bedroom apartment. Really, there isn't much to move. I plan to have a couple of truck loads of boxes moved before anyone gets here. Pizza and beer are the standard moving payments for sure. The only problem I hope doesn't come up is that the realtor gets our keys to us later on in the afternoon and my friend and I go through all the post moving beer supply


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> It was good thanks, altho I could always use just a few more hours sleep!
> 
> YES, I'm picking it up at 2:00 so I can charge it and have it ready for tonight



maybe if you're up late.  I think the battery will require at least 8 hours for the inital charging.  Just a point you might want to consider.  The battery on our camera seems to go quickly ... if you plan on taking a lot of pictures while away from a charger, it might be worth while getting a spare battery.  I know we're going to.  Went to the lake a few weekends ago and missed out on some priceless blackmail pics of our friend because the battery died


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> maybe if you're up late.  I think the battery will require at least 8 hours for the inital charging.  Just a point you might want to consider.  The battery on our camera seems to go quickly ... if you plan on taking a lot of pictures while away from a charger, it might be worth while getting a spare battery.  I know we're going to.  Went to the lake a few weekends ago and missed out on some priceless blackmail pics of our friend because the battery died




Ya, good tips buddy!  It came with normal batteries..so I'll use those tongiht..I have to go buy the rechargables and charger...geez, add-ons!  BUT I LOVE IT!!!!!  It's soooooooooo small!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

is it a cybershot?  5.1 mega pixel?  Didn't it come with a charger?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> is it a cybershot?  5.1 mega pixel?  Didn't it come with a charger?


Cybershot 4.1..nope, no charger..that's extra!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

let the picture taking begin!   
those pics you don't know if they are acceptable to post here at IM, you can email them to me for visual inspection.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> let the picture taking begin!
> those pics you don't know if they are acceptable to post here at IM, you can email them to me for visual inspection.


hey...TWO sets of eyes are better than one!
NT...you babe hog!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 12 hour shifts are hard, but still can be done.  When I was working 12 hour shifts, I'd always hit the gym prior to working, thus ensuring I got my gym work it.  It's all about priority ... mine at that point was to be in the best possible shape I could be in.  I understand that in today's busy society and even though I'm only talking about 10 years, I believe it's much different today.
> 
> What is a mill press?  We've .... done the bench press thing .... but we got wise and used a sex swing


most of the time it is, my friend! But some days, errands or business gets in the way.

Sorry: Military Press: Press the lovely wife from tongue level, to nearly full extension and then bring her back to tongue level. I bet she'll like it if you do a LOT of reps...or even fail at tongue level...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

babe hog ...  ... if only I was.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

ok, Mr. Modest..

remember someone telling about he was the certain raft holder on a vacation once....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok, Mr. Modest..
> 
> remember someone telling about he was the certain raft holder on a vacation once....



oh yeah ... but I was destined to do that job


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

on that note, I am gonna go eat breakfast..then go to a class...


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2004)

How's it going NT? 

We need to hit Vegas again!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Pepper!  Things are great thanks.  

ahhhhhhh ... Vegas.   I recall you were heading there again in October?  

We just bought a house, so I must make sure that I have all the toys needed before another trip - but Vegas is definitely on next years plans.  We also thought about going to Sturgis ... we hear that is quite a party.    GOGA everywhere ...


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2004)

Yet 10/7 I head back.

I wish I had more time to hang out with you guys last time, but I was tired and broke


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Pepper!  Things are great thanks.
> 
> ahhhhhhh ... Vegas.   I recall you were heading there again in October?
> 
> We just bought a house, so I must make sure that I have all the toys needed before another trip - but Vegas is definitely on next years plans.  We also thought about going to Sturgis ... we hear that is quite a party.    GOGA everywhere ...



What's GOGA?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> What's GOGA?


Girl on Girl Action 

and it is very, very nice.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> What's GOGA?



*wondering if we really want to know*


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Pepper ... we were tired and broke, but that didn't stop us.  

Velvet ... you probably didn't want to know.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Pepper ... we were tired and broke, but that didn't stop us.
> 
> Velvet ... you probably didn't want to know.



la la la la la la la la, my innocent ears must not hear this la la la la la la la


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> la la la la la la la la, my *innocent* ears must not hear this la la la la la la la




I bought that for all of .............. ummmm 3 seconds.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not looking good for me this year @ 'Vegas myself....
Party in '05!
Unless we get to hedo before then!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning Stevie


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2004)

We miss you around here.

Hope the move is goin' well!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey NT!
How's the moving going?
I'd celebrate with ya by having a beer here...but for some off reason my company isn't to fond of us drinking alcohol on the job....the injustice!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

B ... party in 05 it is.  We'll be due by then. 

Morning Miss Velvet - Jill


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning NT, how did the move go?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

morning Mrs. Brit.  The move went well.  I have most of the boxes loaded on the patio by 10:30.  We didn't get the keys till around 11:30am

I did break the big screen tv.  OPPS!  But it will be fixed by the week's end.  

How are you?  Nice avi btw.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Tough luck on the tele   , glad the move went well other than that though. 
I'm great, off to the gym to train bis now.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

NT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... party in 05 it is.  We'll be due by then.
> 
> Morning Miss Velvet - Jill


dam straight, brotha! 
hook it up somewhere warm and sandy!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> NT!!!




mmmmmmmmmmmmm ... Sapphire


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam straight, brotha!
> hook it up somewhere warm and sandy!



I'm just looking for warm with a pool that has a walkup bar ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm just looking for warm with a pool that has a walkup bar ...


Jamaica...the Virgin Islands...Bahamas...stop me when you like the one y'all wanna meet up at!
(it has to have great diving..er...scuba diving!)


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Broke the tv damn.  Its ok, I have a feeling that you will be occupied with yard work


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ha!
THe 'honey do' list is about to begin!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning sweetie pie   

What do you and the missus have planned for this evening?  I'm doing cardio..oh, it's so GOOD to be me lol


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Jamaica...the Virgin Islands...Bahamas...stop me when you like the one y'all wanna meet up at!
> (it has to have great diving..er...scuba diving!)



Ok ... so from what I understand, we'll meet up somewhere with a great pool and fantastic scuba diving ... got it!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Broke the tv damn.  Its ok, I have a feeling that you will be occupied with yard work



Did that yesterday ... I have some work to do.  Yesterday I had enough sunlight (after coming form work, making dinner and moving a few more boxes) to mow the lawn and take out all of the rotted wood flower bed boxes.  Tonight, I'll trim the edges and do something with the weed-fest that I assume used to be a garden.  Next year, that spot will be a waterfall/pond.  The front lawn has a lot of bald spots so next year I'll be busy fixing those.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie pie
> 
> What do you and the missus have planned for this evening?  I'm doing cardio..oh, it's so GOOD to be me lol



Morning Miss Velvet!  

This evening will see me finish painting my daughter's room, trim the lawn and rid ourselves of the ugly weed-fest that used to be a garden.  

I'll be glad once the intial house fixing stage is over and done with.  I've been going pretty much all day since the move.  

I'm working on the downstairs area that will be the main party room.  Bar ... surround sound ... big screen TV ... 

And you're doing a bit of cardio ... sounds like fun.  I'm not much of a cardio guy.  Although, I will be buying a heavy bag (boxing punching bag) for downstairs.  Since they took away the heavy bag at our gym when they moved to a new building, I haven't gotten to use on ... but now with all the space, I will soon be back at it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2004)

hey brotha!
Dam straight! Sun! surf! senioritas and margaritas!
And scuba diving..


Damn, I got tired just listening to you! I washed my dishes by hand today..and made my bed, even!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning sweetie pie


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

morning darlin ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

howdy..

Hey Velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

SO??? What happened, how come your aren't journaling Stevie-poo?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey cousON....how is ya today?   What's on the agenda for the weekend???  just work???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> SO??? What happened, how come your aren't journaling Stevie-poo?



well miss Velvet ... nothing much happens in my world.  I wake up, go to work, eat my 6 meals a day, go to the gym, come home and I'm in bed and sleeping by 9:30pm.  And as for the weekends, since we've bought the house, we've behaved.  In fact, we didn't go out much all summer.  Did a lot of camping, but I think we hit the bar maybe twice.  But ... with my bday looming near, the partying will soon commence. 

couSon ... I am just dandy today.  It's Friday and I'm not on call ... it doesn't get much better than that.  Although it's a little brisk temperature-wise, it's sunny out.  The weekend ... well, I'm helping a friend move tomorrow ... doing the last of what we think are necessary fixups on the house ... having my mom, step dad and step brother & g/f over.  Not much else ... how about your self, what's on your plate for the weekend?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 2, 2004)

Señor Tan,


How've you been?  Just chiming in to remind you, or let you know, that tonight Tito Trinidad and Ricardo Mayorga are fighting.  If you can see that fight, that'll be a tremendous fireworks show.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Good morning Stevie Poo?  How'd the weekend go?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, Stevie Poo, how's your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Stevie Poo?  How'd the weekend go?



Good morning Miss Velvet.  My weekend was really good thanks.  Saturday morning I helped a friend move.  In the evening we had my mother, step father, step bother and g/f over for dinner.  Sunday my daughter and I ran around doing some shopping and then had my wife's g/f over for dinner.  Entertaining is so much more fun when you have some room.  Her g/f even brought over her two dogs.  

And you miss sexy thang ... what did you do?  How did your girls night out go?

Pepper ... please don't go there!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Señor Tan,
> How've you been?  Just chiming in to remind you, or let you know, that tonight Tito Trinidad and Ricardo Mayorga are fighting.  If you can see that fight, that'll be a tremendous fireworks show.....



How did Trinidad do?  

I've been doing great.  This house owner thing keeps a guy busy.  I'm sure it's due to it being new and all, but I find that I've always got something to do.  This coming weekend we'll be fixing four borken fence posts.  And yourself, how was your weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Good morning Miss Velvet.  My weekend was really good thanks.  Saturday morning I helped a friend move.  In the evening we had my mother, step father, step bother and g/f over for dinner.  Sunday my daughter and I ran around doing some shopping and then had my wife's g/f over for dinner.  Entertaining is so much more fun when you have some room.  Her g/f even brought over her two dogs.
> 
> And you miss sexy thang ... what did you do?  How did your girls night out go?
> 
> Pepper ... please don't go there!



Sounds like a lovely weekend...I bet you are a fine host!
Check my journal for the raunchy details of the weekend in question


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

hehe ... I'm not much of host.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

Personal Best attempt tonight ...

YM has been doing pullups with 110lbs + bw for 2 reps.  I am going to attempt the same reps with 115lbs + bw.  I did a partial rep last week with 115lb but that was after a 2 week layoff.   Go me!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Personal Best attempt tonight ...
> 
> YM has been doing pullups with 110lbs + bw for 2 reps.  I am going to attempt the same reps with 115lbs + bw.  I did a partial rep last week with 115lb but that was after a 2 week layoff.   Go me!



Woohoo, good luck NT, think positive, will be interested to hear how you do!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks Brit.  I'm hoping that last weeks sorry attempt was due to the layoff.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Brotha!
How's things?
Been getting used to being back on day shift. I went to work @ 0600, gte home, take a nap...veg out..go back to bed, repeat.
I've been doing errands and about to leave for the gym...
damn..115lbs + BW for pull ups? I bow to you sir!
my best was 55lb for 4 reps..then I fuqqed my tendons...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

DAMNIT NT..post would ya?  he hee, when you're quiet, i get suspicious!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Brotha!
> How's things?
> Been getting used to being back on day shift. I went to work @ 0600, gte home, take a nap...veg out..go back to bed, repeat.
> I've been doing errands and about to leave for the gym...
> ...



Well ... if you can call 1.5 times reps, I'm good with that.  Last week after the layoff, one was difficult and I probably didn't get a full one done.  Yesterday, I did a full one and half of another.  If I had a spot, I probably could have gotten past the sticking point.  I think next week I'll be able to get in two reps ... 

So ... how are things B?  Life in general treating you good?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> DAMNIT NT..post would ya?  he hee, when you're quiet, i get suspicious!



and you should be suspicious ...  
How are things Miss Velvet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

He can't talk right now......he's under my de....----uh, I mean, he's indisposed right now....hehehe  

Hey cousON.....like the new sig?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

couSON!!  

I love that kind of entrance ... 

love the new sig!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey good work last night NT, yes 1 1/2 reps count... they do in my workouts anyway! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks Brit ... I don't usually record or pay attention to the weights I lift, but Yellow Mamba made mention of it that he did 2 reps with 110lbs and I took that as a challenge to myself to do at least that or better ... since it's the only weight I can _compete_ with these monsters around here.  Us little guys don't usually get to stand with the big dogs ...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks Brit ... I don't usually record or pay attention to the weights I lift, but Yellow Mamba made mention of it that he did 2 reps with 110lbs and I took that as a challenge to myself to do at least that or better ... since it's the only weight I can _compete_ with these monsters around here.  Us little guys don't usually get to stand with the big dogs ...



Hey you know the saying... 'It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog'   
It's fun to challenge yourself though... especially when you reach those goals.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How did Trinidad do?
> 
> I've been doing great. This house owner thing keeps a guy busy. I'm sure it's due to it being new and all, but I find that I've always got something to do. This coming weekend we'll be fixing four borken fence posts. And yourself, how was your weekend?


Trinidad knocked Mayorga out in the 8th I believe.....Good comeback fight.  I really thought that he was going to get his "arse" knocked unconscious, since Mayorga is a nut case....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

hey brotha!
I am okie dokie.
Kris and I had a talk last night at dinner. I dunno. 
It's not sounding too good for the home team...
hell yeah...1.5 reps count! I dunno if I will ever be able to do that much weight w/ pull ups!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Next week I'll really put my all into it and see what comes of it!  

All you can do is keep charming her


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

*Nice abbies!*


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

thank you miss Jill


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Next week I'll really put my all into it and see what comes of it!
> 
> All you can do is keep charming her


I dunno brotha..I've been doing that..it isn't really gettingm me anywhere.
It's hard to explain.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Trinidad knocked Mayorga out in the 8th I believe.....Good comeback fight.  I really thought that he was going to get his "arse" knocked unconscious, since Mayorga is a nut case....



You must have a satalite that you get to watch all the good fights.  I am thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn, nice abs NT.  Someday I will have some


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Premi ... it was all the years of boxing that gave me the start ... and never really eating junk that keeps them.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and never really eating junk that keeps them.


oh...so THAT's how you do it...hold it..I need to go write this down! this is good info!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

so jake-
any word on you getting in on what rock does out East?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Nothing yet.  I will need to save up some money, and fly back there.. I will be able to do it early next year for sure.  Thats if they want an interview


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...so THAT's how you do it...hold it..I need to go write this down! this is good info!



my info is top notch for sure.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning darlin


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet ... how are you this Wednesday morning?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

morning Miss Sapph!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

well Premi and Burner ... I did 120 + bw for 1 wide grip pull up and 2 reps with a close grip pull up.  I was a good night.  I also managed 4 reps with a 305 deadlift ... lots o weight for me. 

I'm pretty happy with the pulls up, and that was after the deadlifts.  Maybe ... just maybe I could have gotten another rep or two had I done the pull ups first.  We'll see what next week brings.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well Premi and Burner ... I did 120 + bw for 1 wide grip pull up and 2 reps with a close grip pull up.  I was a good night.  I also managed 4 reps with a 305 deadlift ... lots o weight for me.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the pulls up, and that was after the deadlifts.  Maybe ... just maybe I could have gotten another rep or two had I done the pull ups first.  We'll see what next week brings.



Woohoo!!!    That's awesome NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

well thank you Miss Brit.  I was pretty happy with the lifts.  Now ... if I could only do so well on other lifts, I'd be very happy.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well thank you Miss Brit.  I was pretty happy with the lifts.  Now ... if I could only do so well on other lifts, I'd be very happy.



So what's your next new goal?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't really have goals persay at the gym.  As long as I can look in the mirror and not see any love handles, then all is well.  The only reason the pullup number came up is because I saw YM do 110 + bw and I thought it would be neat test to see if I could duplicate that.  

At one time, I wanted to put on a little more weight, but that was a whole lot of work   I must give you and anyone who competes much credit at maintaining a diet for so long.

I think my metabolism is still pretty fast and going to the gym only makes me feel better about myself.  I really don't think that I need to go as hard as I do - but not going makes me crazy.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> As long as I can look in the mirror and not see any love handles, then all is well.



You mean love handles are a bad thing?! Damn, I've been working on getting me some of those these past 3 months... they are shaping up nicely!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

good morning britty











see how you like it! NYAH!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

pssssssssst    Greeky


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You mean love handles are a bad thing?! Damn, I've been working on getting me some of those these past 3 months... they are shaping up nicely!!!



they are EVIL 

Recently went to a reunion and saw how mother nature took my b-ball friends, madmen on the court ... made them husbands and fathers ... painted their hair this strange slivere colour and added ......... oh about 40lbs onto what were once strong athletic frames ... now they have trouble seeing their shoes.  I had to laugh as it was a sad sad sight to see.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Lovehandles


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well Premi and Burner ... I did 120 + bw for 1 wide grip pull up and 2 reps with a close grip pull up.  I was a good night.  I also managed 4 reps with a 305 deadlift ... lots o weight for me.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the pulls up, and that was after the deadlifts.  Maybe ... just maybe I could have gotten another rep or two had I done the pull ups first.  We'll see what next week brings.



NICE WORK NT!!     Keep it up 

That was funny about what happened to your boyz at the reunion.   Not many of my buddies have stayed in the greatest shape either.......It seems to be the "norm" for people.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice w/o buddy!  How was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> NICE WORK NT!!     Keep it up
> 
> That was funny about what happened to your boyz at the reunion.   Not many of my buddies have stayed in the greatest shape either.......It seems to be the "norm" for people.



Thanks YM - you inspired me to reach one of the only weight lifting goals I've made.  3 plates is a ways off, but not out of the question I don't think

It is quite funny to see how they have changed.  I have one friend who is geeting on the bigger side, he know's it, knows how to stop it, doesn't do it and keeps complaining/joking about his size.  That's how it starts.  Soon, after a few years of joking/complaining, it catches up with you one day and you've then got to put a lot of work into not being that same physical person.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nice w/o buddy!  How was your weekend?



well hello stranger!  How are you Miss Velvet?

My weekend was ok.  Days were great, nights sucked due to being on call.  But today is when some other suck .... I mean co-worker takes the pager.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Thanks YM - you inspired me to reach one of the only weight lifting goals I've made.  3 plates is a ways off, but not out of the question I don't think
> 
> It is quite funny to see how they have changed.  I have one friend who is geeting on the bigger side, he know's it, knows how to stop it, doesn't do it and keeps complaining/joking about his size.  That's how it starts.  Soon, after a few years of joking/complaining, it catches up with you one day and you've then got to put a lot of work into not being that same physical person.



Glad to help     Hopefully soon we'll both be Dipping and doing pullups with three plates  

I know what you mean about guys joking regarding getting fat and out of shape......Everyone one of  'em knows what to do but they just don't do it 'cuz it's a huge "lifestyle change".


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Glad to help     Hopefully soon we'll both be Dipping and doing pullups with three plates
> 
> I know what you mean about guys joking regarding getting fat and out of shape......Everyone one of  'em knows what to do but they just don't do it 'cuz it's a huge "lifestyle change".



and I just say to each their own.  I'm vain and like to look as good as I can.  Some want to change, but like you say, won't make the investment in a whole lifestyle change ... the others, know it and really don't want to change - they are happy.  As long as they are happy, good on them. 

How much weight are you doing with dips?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and I just say to each their own.  I'm vain and like to look as good as I can.  Some want to change, but like you say, won't make the investment in a whole lifestyle change ... the others, know it and really don't want to change - they are happy.  As long as they are happy, good on them.
> 
> How much weight are you doing with dips?



You are right.....To each their own 

Right now my dip numbers are:

bw x 19
bw +45 x 13
bw +110 x 2

My goals are:

bw x 25
bw +45 x 15
bw +135 x 1


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm ... chest is tonight.  I will see what I can do with dips.  110lb is a lot of extra weight for my skinny little arms to hold.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi NT, you popped by to say good morning in my journal so I am popping by yours to do the same! 
How's your day?  I am feeling great today.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

so far ...   Need a night of no pages to catch up ...and tonight is that night! 

Are you getting geared up for Vegas?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> so far ...   Need a night of no pages to catch up ...and tonight is that night!
> 
> Are you getting geared up for Vegas?



Oh I am so geared up for Vegas I've already packed!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

it should be fun for sure.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmm ... chest is tonight.  I will see what I can do with dips.  110lb is a lot of extra weight for my skinny little arms to hold.



How'd it go ??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

well ... better than I expected.  I did 115lb for 3 reps.  I could have done 2 or three more, but the pain that kept me sidelined for a couple of weeks I felt briefly, so I shut it down.  I am going to give it another try in a couple of week.  I think I may be good for at least 125lbs for a couple of reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well ... better than I expected.  I did 115lb for 3 reps.  I could have done 2 or three more, but the pain that kept me sidelined for a couple of weeks I felt briefly, so I shut it down.  I am going to give it another try in a couple of week.  I think I may be good for at least 125lbs for a couple of reps.



NICE!!   

Here's some more motivation - I hit 3 plates for 1 rep last night on dips     I thought some old mans eyes were going to pop out of his head when he was watching me......      It was tough though.   I'm not sure if I really want to go much higher in weight - I think that's just begging to get injured.    I'd like to get to the point where I can do a couple reps though


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Stevie-Poo


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

YM ... 3 plates   Now that is nice!!  I'm with you ... I'll give it one more go and see what I can do, but when I get to using that kind of weight, it starts to get painful.  But now that you've done 3 plates for one, you know that I'll have to give the an honest go.

Velvet ... how are you my dear?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> YM ... 3 plates   Now that is nice!!  I'm with you ... I'll give it one more go and see what I can do, but when I get to using that kind of weight, it starts to get painful.  But now that you've done 3 plates for one, you know that I'll have to give the an honest go.
> 
> Velvet ... how are you my dear?



I'm sure you can do it especially if you were repping 115!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Excellent dawling Excellent!  Half way thru no carb day..went to Staples to get some CD-R's and wouldn't ya know it, they are having some 'thing' going on with free homemade cookies and mini chocolate bars     I walked on by tho..to come here and eat my protein pancake and diet jello


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

nice ... damn those samples 

carb cycling ... and no issues yet, that is great.  Some people here can't do the cycling ... not sure I could do it, but it does seem to work well for those that can keep with it.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nice ... damn those samples
> 
> carb cycling ... and no issues yet, that is great.  Some people here can't do the cycling ... not sure I could do it, but it does seem to work well for those that can keep with it.



Why have people had problems with it?  I did it while in pre-comp dieting mode...I liked it...just didn't like it when it was continous no-carb days in a row..then my body freaked out!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2004)

Some just didn't adjust well to the no carb days


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You mean love handles are a bad thing?! Damn, I've been working on getting me some of those these past 3 months... they are shaping up nicely!!!


hiya , BC!
Feel free to take some of mine...I have spare!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Sup NT ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Sup NT x 2


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm X2 as good ... I think 

And your velvety self ... how are you?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Very well thanks! Anything exciting going on today?  me, I'm just working and then going to go grocery shopping..still have to find a halloween costume for Pook...he wants to be Luke Skywalker..HELP ME..what was he wearing in the Star Wars movies?  I got a light saber but can't find a costume so I'll have to make it


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Luke Skywalker ... ummmmm, the costume was white ... that's all I got.  
Are you dressing up for a party this year?  I'm going as a sexy priest.  I was a big hit in Vegas last year.    Had I known that such a costume and a few trips to the gym would encite such chaos when I was younger, I might still be single.   My wife hadn't laughed so much in a long time.  There were things ladies were telling me that made even me blush.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

another PB ... 130lb db rows for 3  

So ... while at the gym this lunch hour, I found a note saying "you wife is one VERY LUCKY women" ... no one saw who left the note.     Then ... I went in to raz the spin instructor and had 3 women begging me to stay ... what a wonderful day it is!    Now ... if I can only remember to mail out those checks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> another PB ... 130lb db rows for 3
> 
> So ... while at the gym this lunch hour, I found a note saying "you wife is one VERY LUCKY women" ... no one saw who left the note.     Then ... I went in to raz the spin instructor and had 3 women begging me to stay ... what a wonderful day it is!    Now ... if I can only remember to mail out those checks.



Good job on the new PB.   How'd those weighted Pullups go??   Are you ready for 3 plates??????


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

did try them today ... I don't like the belt at the downtown gym.  Aren't you doing 150lbs db rows?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> did try them today ... I don't like the belt at the downtown gym.  Aren't you doing 150lbs db rows?



I bring my own belt......My gym doesn't even stock one anymore.    I broke the one they had about a year ago.   They never replaced it.     I figured if I pay them $85/month  (along with the other 10,000 members) they could afford to replace it.

I'm doing 140 db rows .....  That's the heaviest DB's we have.      I just try to rep out as many as I can.   My goal is 140 x 15    I got 140 x 12 with my Right Arm two weeks ago)    My damn left arm is about 3 reps behind......


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I bring my own belt......My gym doesn't even stock one anymore.    I broke the one they had about a year ago.   They never replaced it.     I figured if I pay them $85/month  (along with the other 10,000 members) they could afford to replace it.
> 
> I'm doing 140 db rows .....  That's the heaviest DB's we have.      I just try to rep out as many as I can.   My goal is 140 x 15    I got 140 x 12 with my Right Arm two weeks ago)    My damn left arm is about 3 reps behind......



140lb for 12   ... that is some strength man.  We don't have anything bigger than 130's ... I think bringing my own belt is probably a good idea.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi NT, how's the party animal today?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm going as a sexy priest.  I was a big hit in Vegas last year.


so...I see you as a Dennis Rodman?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...he wants to be Luke Skywalker..HELP ME..what was he wearing in the Star Wars movies?  I got a light saber but can't find a costume so I'll have to make it


I thing the costume should be fairly easy.
he wore either white or black. (I bet a karate outfit would work)
He has a brown, hooded cloak, belt and knee high boots.

I wana get a Strom Trooper uniform, or a Cylon one with complete mouth sythesizer!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thing the costume should be fairly easy.
> he wore either white or black. (I bet a karate outfit would work)
> He has a brown, hooded cloak, belt and knee high boots.
> 
> I wana get a Strom Trooper uniform, or a Cylon one with complete mouth sythesizer!



Cool, thanks.  He has a white karate outfit..so we're half way there..I have a black cloak..na wait, tis a dracula one, mustn't get the youngins confused lol

Storm Trooper eh?  Take pics buddy!  I wanna see that!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Stevie Poo


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi NT, how's the party animal today?



after a slow summer (which was pretty relaxing), we're gearing up for 4 weekends in a row.  Last weekend was the bday party ... this weekend we have a surprise bday party ... the weekend after, Halloween and then last night, my stepbrother phoned and asked if we wanted to go on a pub crawl.  Whew ... even I will need a restful weekend after this.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...I see you as a Dennis Rodman?



while in Vegas, an older lady asked if I was Dennis.   Mrs.Nt actually met him.  We were at the strip club and she spotted him, so she went over and talked with him.  She said he was actually fairly mellow that night.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Stevie Poo



Good morning Miss Velvet   How are things today?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> after a slow summer (which was pretty relaxing), we're gearing up for 4 weekends in a row.  Last weekend was the bday party ... this weekend we have a surprise bday party ... the weekend after, Halloween and then last night, my stepbrother phoned and asked if we wanted to go on a pub crawl.  Whew ... even I will need a restful weekend after this.



LOL I'd be so dead! My partying days are few and far between now... on saying that I just did a google on the Witch Doctor drink...

"The drink comes smoking -- thanks to hidden dry ice. It is presented in a huge bowl as a community drink, with four straws, and is garnished to the hilt.
The 46-ounce, $21 spectacle features ingredients including two ounces each of a light rum, 151 rum, Captain Morgan and Malibu Rum -- plus an ounce each of peach schnapps, 99 Bananas, which is a banana liqueur, and grenadine."

OMG!!!  This sounds soooooo good!  Ha... even I am getting tempted now!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Things are splendiferous, thanks..running a report that holds up my computer resources...it's been 45 mins so far


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL I'd be so dead! My partying days are few and far between now... on saying that I just did a google on the Witch Doctor drink...
> 
> "The drink comes smoking -- thanks to hidden dry ice. It is presented in a huge bowl as a community drink, with four straws, and is garnished to the hilt.
> The 46-ounce, $21 spectacle features ingredients including two ounces each of a light rum, 151 rum, Captain Morgan and Malibu Rum -- plus an ounce each of peach schnapps, 99 Bananas, which is a banana liqueur, and grenadine."
> ...



 ... nice find!!!  That'd be the one.  It tastes great, just impossible I think to drink alone and still finish the night.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Things are splendiferous, thanks..running a report that holds up my computer resources...it's been 45 mins so far



how much longer will it be?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  This sounds soooooo good!  Ha... even I am getting tempted now!



the Jodies, Jill and yourself can share one ...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... nice find!!!  That'd be the one.  It tastes great, just impossible I think to drink alone and still finish the night.



Oh man two drinks these days and I'm totally smashed! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh man two drinks these days and I'm totally smashed! lol



then you're best off sharing that drink.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Your Halloween costume sounds fun!! Be sure to post pics!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your Halloween costume sounds fun!! Be sure to post pics!



ummmmm ... I'll see if I can get a good pic.  I'm a bit shy ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.  He has a white karate outfit..so we're half way there..I have a black cloak..na wait, tis a dracula one, mustn't get the youngins confused lol
> 
> Storm Trooper eh?  Take pics buddy!  I wanna see that!


me too...I dunno where I'd get an authentic storm trooper costume...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm a bit shy ...


nice try...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

NT = shy ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Stevie Poo....I can't remember which party it was this weekend????  I wanna come!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

Velvet ... here is the next few weekend's activities:
tonight: friends dinner and drinks
next weekend: Friday - Halloween party, Saturday - another possible Halloween party - Sunday - daughter is having a Halloween party
the weekend after: Friday - first poker game at our new house, Saturday - pub crawl (that should be a riot as we'll ensure that the party is started prior to reaching the first bar  )  My goal will be to ask the Mrs if she can get the ladies on the bus to flash ...  ... and she's real good at motivating others.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

after that ... I'm hoping we can sail through till Christmas with not much going on.  After the success of my bday party, I understand the others want us to host the New Years party ... that should be a huge blowout!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet ... here is the next few weekend's activities:
> tonight: friends dinner and drinks
> next weekend: Friday - Halloween party, Saturday - another possible Halloween party - Sunday - daughter is having a Halloween party
> the weekend after: Friday - first poker game at our new house, Saturday - pub crawl (that should be a riot as we'll ensure that the party is started prior to reaching the first bar  )  My goal will be to ask the Mrs if she can get the ladies on the bus to flash ...  ... and she's real good at motivating others.



Sweet!  Sounds like a blast..geez NT, everytime I see your Avi I momentarily think it's Rock responding with his back/tat avi  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Did you shave your head?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I just shaved my...um..nevermind..

Was'sup, jake!
I am about to get a snack, then go to the gym after that!
What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Mike.  Dont have any plans.  None of my friends have called me since I got back from hunting last week


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did you shave your head?


 ... nope, old picture.  I'll take a new one soon.  I'm afraid that my back won't be any bigger than this pic


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Mike.  Dont have any plans.  None of my friends have called me since I got back from hunting last week


have you called them?
I don't think I am doing much myself.
I whored here all day! Since 10:30 am! Wahoo!
I just had a sandwich, so in about an hor, I wm going to the gym. After that, not sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... nope, old picture.  I'll take a new one soon.  I'm afraid that my back won't be any bigger than this pic


I dunno, Stevie-poo.....
heh heh....
Isn't that pic abot a year old? With the gains you have made, yo have to be somewhat bigger!
So..when are y'all headed back down to Jamaica?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Morning NT ,

How was the weekend ?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey look.... NT has a journal  I am so lame....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good Morning NT!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning Stevie-Poo


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning NT ,
> 
> How was the weekend ?



Morning Mr. GW  

My weekend was busy.  Went to a bday party Friday night and had a pool tournament Sat/Sun.  

How was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey look.... NT has a journal  I am so lame....



   It's Mr. Riss in my journal ... hey Ris, how's things?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Morning NT!!



good morning miss NC?  How are you?  Thanks for putting the sparking smile in my journal!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Stevie-Poo



and a fine good morning to you Miss mmmmm Velvet.  

How was your weekend?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you going to post your workout in here ???    Good luck tonight!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

post my workout ... and have it ridiculed for the miniscule weights ... not likely.  I will let you know how the NT World Record for pullup/chin ups go.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's Mr. Riss in my journal ... hey Ris, how's things?


Great mate  Trying to put some more muscle on..... i got a new training partner that competes so the intensity is very high  Should make for some great progress.
Go on post a workout, i never say anything about what people lift as long as they are bustin thier ass!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Riss ... I would try, but that would mean possibly loosing my 6 pack ... it's like Samson's hair ... I don't know that I could be without. 

Maybe I could try with some help.  I would really need someone to help push me just that little bit to really hit it hard.

Update on my PB on the pullup.  I managed to do 135lbs to eye level.  I'm very happy with that.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

just for Riss ...

Don't recall all the numbers, but it went something like this.

pullups
10 X bw
10 X 45
135 - to eye level

cable rows
160 X 12
200 X 8
240 X 4 - 170 X 5
_the stack_  250 X 3 - 200 X 3 - 170 X 4

close grip pull downs supersetted with wide grip pull downs
160 X 8/150 X 8
170 X 5/140 X 8
140 X 6/140 X 8

"721"s - quarter rep from bottom/quarter rep from top/full rep
60lbs  7/7/7 3 times

hammer curls
35lbs 3 for 8 reps

concentration curls
25lbs 3 sets for 10 reps


once you're done chuckling ...  ...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> just for Riss ...
> 
> Don't recall all the numbers, but it went something like this.
> 
> ...


Whoa !!!  I don't see anything to chuckle at here.  Looks seriuos to me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> just for Riss ...
> 
> Don't recall all the numbers, but it went something like this.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmm..........what's up with the "just for Riss" comment.    What am I - Chopped Liver ??   

FINALLY - we get to see a workout        It was a good one  

Now we just need to bring the 135 to "chin level"     (maybe next week??)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Good morning Steve


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> just for Riss ...
> 
> Don't recall all the numbers, but it went something like this.
> 
> ...


Ummmmm.... Ain't nuttin to be ashamed of there NT   
Thats a serious workout  Do the 135 first and see how many you can do... 

Oh and the new av looks wick


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice Wings!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks GW 

YM ... you're my inspiration to even put up such numbers.  The chances of me posting another workout are real slim.  Yeah ... chin level was the goal.  I tried twice.  The first time I didn't even get to my eyes.  The second time I focused on the muscle ... it seemed to work.  If I had had someone to just lift my legs a wee bit, I could have done a full one.  I did ensure that I started from the very bottom.  Sometimes I start by jumping a bit - a bad habit I sometimes rehash.  But for this attempt, I started from a hanging position.

Morning Miss Velvet.  How are you this fine morning?

Riss ... do the 135 for reps?  I couldn't even get the 135lbs to eye level.  I could probably do 90lbs for reps


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice Wings!



 ... in my little world, I do have wings, but when the pics are taken, I don't.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

It's still nice to see a workout posted in your journal (even if it's the only one you post).   I'm sure you can probably rep out 5 or so with 90   

You look a lot bigger than 155 in your Avator......How tall are you NT??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's still nice to see a workout posted in your journal (even if it's the only one you post).   I'm sure you can probably rep out 5 or so with 90
> 
> You look a lot bigger than 155 in your Avator......How tall are you NT??



Depends on the situation ... if it's someone on the bball court asking, I'm 5'10 - solid   I believe I'm 5'9".  

I take that as a compliment.  I've had some guess that I'm closer to 170lb


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good Morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

hey ... morning pretty lady


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

What are you going to do today?????


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

work 
and you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I take that as a compliment.  I've had some guess that I'm closer to 170lb



You should take it as a compliment    

I'd say more than 170 from the size of your back.....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks YM.  Many find it hard to believe as do I sometimes.  I wish I had the dedication to eat enough to really grow.  But like I said, I'm not sure I'm ready to 'lose' the 6 pack ... even to add a few pounds.  I'm pretty happy with how I look now.  I am going to work a bit harder on my traps and legs, but I have no real physical goal to achieve, so I'll just continue hitting the gym regularly and go with the flow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks YM.  Many find it hard to believe as do I sometimes.  I wish I had the dedication to eat enough to really grow.  But like I said, I'm not sure I'm ready to 'lose' the 6 pack ... even to add a few pounds.  I'm pretty happy with how I look now.  I am going to work a bit harder on my traps and legs, but I have no real physical goal to achieve, so I'll just continue hitting the gym regularly and go with the flow.




Good Plan - NT        I'll try to peak your interests in some "mini goals" like the 135 deal.    I'm working my own "mini goals" - It keeps me focused and really wanting to hit the weights.    I can't wait to get to the gym tonight......I want to leave NOW !!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

It's slow enough I could leave ... 

Motivation to keeping hitting the weights I don't need ... but the mini goals help from being static.  The 135lb pullup just looks cool in the mirror.  It goes along the same lines if I was strong enough to load up a bunch of 45lb plates for a bench ... 

135lb for one proper pull is the next goal.  I will give that a shot in maybe 3 weeks.  Inbetween then, I think I should see how much I can do a chin with.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Whats new in NT-world ?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

GW ... other than work being slow, not much.  What about yourself?

Got any Halloween parties you are attending?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

> I am going to work a bit harder on my traps and legs



NT - what are your doing for your LEGS and TRAPS??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> GW ... other than work being slow, not much. What about yourself?
> 
> Got any Halloween parties you are attending?


No . no parties for us . just a couple of boring old people


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Top of the mornin' to ya


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey sexy!  Wassup?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> NT - what are your doing for your LEGS and TRAPS??



traps/shoulders go something like this:
smith machine or db presses
bb or db shrugs
* exercise where you pull the weight from a standing arms length position to just under your chin *
side or front raises

I usually work the hams on shoulder day
SLDL
ham curls

On quads day:
squats (using the machine the one can do squats or hack squats) superset with lunges
leg press
hack squats
* mind block ... the exercise that is the opposite of the curl * duh ... good thing I'm not at work today.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Top of the mornin' to ya



and a fantastic morning it is.  I sit here with a coffee and starting on the daunting task of making my 800 + cds into MP3s. * whew *  I'm halfway through the A's


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey sexy!  Wassup?




Sexy :blush: ... well thank you mmmmmmmm miss Velvet.    I am great, your fine self, how are you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> traps/shoulders go something like this:
> smith machine or db presses
> bb or db shrugs
> * exercise where you pull the weight from a standing arms length position to just under your chin *
> ...



Leg Extentions ??    

Your routine looks good NT!!

Do you do your REAR delts with back ??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Leg Extentions ??
> 
> Your routine looks good NT!!
> 
> Do you do your REAR delts with back ??



thanks YM.
yeah ... extentions!  

I do rear delts every once in a while - yeah I know, I should be doing them more if I'm looking to increase the size of my delts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

Any updates here ????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

... nope.  Things are steady as they go.  I am tinkering with the thought of putting on a few 'clean' lbs.  T


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... nope.  Things are steady as they go.  I am tinkering with the thought of putting on a few 'clean' lbs.  T


 
I don't consider beer and pizza - clean!!  


Why are looking to add some pounds ??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Good morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I don't consider beer and pizza - clean!!
> Why are looking to add some pounds ??



What about lite beer?  

It's just something I'm tinkering with.  No other reason than to give me something to attain.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning NT



and a fine good morning to you Miss BC


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What about lite beer?
> 
> It's just something I'm tinkering with.  No other reason than to give me something to attain.



Lite beer is good 

 

Remember - adding those extra pounds with make those Pullups/Chinups harder .....  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Remember - adding those extra pounds with make those Pullups/Chinups harder .....  LOL



hmmmm .... take is something to consider.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

YUM... nice avi!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lite beer is good


remember: it tastes great, as well as less filling!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning NT!   I just thought I would stop by this morning,  I feel sociable today!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning Cutie


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

wow ... good morning Jeanie. 

and a good morning to yourself NC


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

How are all things in your world Mr. GW?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

*travel*

Vegas has come and gone ... Miss Jill is now preparing for Mexico ... Mrs. BC is heading out 3 times next year ... it's time for the NT's to cause havoc somewhere other then here at home. 

Time to put on the travel thinking cap and come up with an idea.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Vegas has come and gone ... Miss Jill is now preparing for Mexico ... Mrs. BC is heading out 3 times next year ... it's time for the NT's to cause havoc somewhere other then here at home.
> 
> Time to put on the travel thinking cap and come up with an idea.



Good plan... make it somewhere hot!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

funny you should say that ... as the Mrs. it tying to convince me to pay hard-earned money to go somewhere cold to ski!  That is just wrong.   My idea of a get away is somewhere where there is sunshine, temps well above our normal summer temps and a pool.  Mexico/Dominican rings a bell - hell, even Vegas has some nice pools.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> funny you should say that ... as the Mrs. it tying to convince me to pay hard-earned money to go somewhere cold to ski!  That is just wrong.   My idea of a get away is somewhere where there is sunshine, temps well above our normal summer temps and a pool.  Mexico/Dominican rings a bell - hell, even Vegas has some nice pools.



I hear ya! Skiing  ... brrrr, not likely. lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

nope ... not likely.  I told her if there was a hottub that was filled with hotties not skiing, then I might reconsider ... she said she would look into it.    She really wants me to go with her.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nope ... not likely.  I told her if there was a hottub that was filled with hotties not skiing, then I might reconsider ... she said she would look into it.    She really wants me to go with her.



LOL sounds like it could work out for both of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nope ... not likely.  I told her if there was a hottub that was filled with hotties not skiing, then I might reconsider ... she said she would look into it.    She really wants me to go with her.


well, nc and GG are gonna swing over here to my neck of the woods in January to ski...the Mrs and little one can hang with us on the slopes and you can keep the hot tub ready for when we get back!

and...I'm always down for Mexico!


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey LG   Long time no chat.  How are things?

Burner ... it all sounds good on paper, but in reality, I'm paying to sit by myself in the mountains ... in the cold :brrr:


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 5, 2004)

NT, things are good, busy as hell, but thats what keeps them interesting. Ive got it all planned to watch the Lakers/Spurs game tonight, Im hoping for some spirit from my lakers team. I dont want another asskicking like last game. Im staking out the bigscreen in the lobby of my rez, thats right, tv is mine for the game, and foosball/pool during halftime. I cant wait!! 

How are u? I think skiing sounds fun! I mean the not skiing, and the hottubbing, plus, if you go, I bet your wifey will see you with all the ladies and then come join you! Youll be loving that then!

BTW, your wife and daugher are GORGEOUS!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

it doesn't get better than that ... big screen and pool! 

If we went skiing in Colorado, the chances of me seeing my wife for most of the day are slim ... regardless of who's in the hottub.  She is a ski fanatic. 

thanks ... I did get lucky.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

How am I supposed to get my ego in check when I hear this kind of stuff.

On the bus ride home yesterday, one of the ladies in our old apartment complex says to me "I don't see you around anymore, did you guys move?"

I say "Yes"

She says "oh!  That's good and bad"

I respond "How so"

A big smile comes over her "Well, it's good that you now have a house, but bad because me and a few other ladies I know will miss you going shirtless in the summer"

All I can say while blushing is "thank you"

.... then after dinner last night, my wife tells me that the mother of one of our daughter's dance friends tell her she saw me the other day at the grocery store.  I was inbetween getting my hair braided, so I had the Lenny Kravitz hair do going.  This lady tells my wife that if she was brave, she would have told this to me personally, but she couldn't.  She said that I was looking real hot!   

Yesterday was a good day for NT's ego.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to get my ego in check when I hear this kind of stuff.
> 
> On the bus ride home yesterday, one of the ladies in our old apartment complex says to me "I don't see you around anymore, did you guys move?"
> 
> ...



NT is hot stuff!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> NT is hot stuff!



for a day!  

I was cool at the beginning of the week.  I take the bus and we stopped at a local jr. high.  3 kids got on.  There was a seat beside me and two across from me.  Two boys sat down and said "come sit on the cool side"  This other boy says "I'm sitting on the cooler side ... look at this guy"  I laughed as I had my sunglasses on, leather jacket ... 

It was a good week.  Now, back to reality.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

*another PB set!*

I just had another pb on my pullups.  I did 125lbs for one rep by myself, then another with a spot.  I started with bw, then added 45lbs, then 90lbs.  I did 90lbs for 4 reps and felt good, so I decided to see if I could better my best of 115lb - and I did!   I can see 3 pates by the end of the year for sure!  

Like I told YM, if I could only get the rest of my body parts to be as strong as my back, I'd have it made.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I just had another pb on my pullups. I did 125lbs for one rep by myself, then another with a spot. I started with bw, then added 45lbs, then 90lbs. I did 90lbs for 4 reps and felt good, so I decided to see if I could better my best of 115lb - and I did!  I can see 3 pates by the end of the year for sure!
> 
> Like I told YM, if I could only get the rest of my body parts to be as strong as my back, I'd have it made.


        way to go NT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

thank you sir. 

It really felt good ...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

If I ever fall off of a cliff, and I need someone to grab onto.. your the man.    Nice job!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a new goal now ... as I can see me breaking my 3 plate goal.  I would love to do my body weight (which I'm glad is only 160lbs)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Double body weight pullup..  Thats out of control.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

I really think that that goal isn't that far out of reach.  I may attempt 140lb next Monday with a closer grip and see how that goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I really think that that goal isn't that far out of reach.  I may attempt 140lb next Monday with a closer grip and see how that goes.



I think we've created a Monster!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I just had another pb on my pullups.  I did 125lbs for one rep by myself, then another with a spot.  I started with bw, then added 45lbs, then 90lbs.  I did 90lbs for 4 reps and felt good, so I decided to see if I could better my best of 115lb - and I did!   I can see 3 pates by the end of the year for sure!
> 
> Like I told YM, if I could only get the rest of my body parts to be as strong as my back, I'd have it made.


That's friggin AWESOME, NT!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

boys 

Morning Nt


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think we've created a Monster!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That's friggin AWESOME, NT!



well thank you Mr. Burner.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> boys
> 
> Morning Nt



good morning Miss Easternly Hottie ... how is every little thing?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi NT, how are ya doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi NT, how are ya doing?



and the Western hottie chimes in ...  ... Morning 

Things are great.  Looking forward to a party-free weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Things are great.  Looking forward to a party-free weekend.



Wow, words I never thought I'd hear you say NT!   
What do you do NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Wow, words I never thought I'd hear you say NT!
> What do you do NT?



 ... it's quite odd, but at my advanced age, I need a few down-time weekends. 

I work for the telco Telus.  I'm in the Storage Mgmt department.  We look after dooling ouit hard drive space to servers and backing that storage up.  It pays well but is very boring.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

How old are you?  Hmmm... can a person still ask that question?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

I am 38


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am 38



Awww... still just a puppy!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awww... still just a puppy!



 

You are now officially, my bestest, most favorest BC'ean


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... it's quite odd, but at my advanced age, I need a few down-time weekends.
> 
> I work for the telco Telus.  I'm in the Storage Mgmt department.  We look after dooling ouit hard drive space to servers and backing that storage up.  It pays well but is very boring.


you're right....I nearly fell asleep on my keyboard reading that job description...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

NT,

How ws the weekend ?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am 38


Old fart!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> NT,
> 
> How ws the weekend ?



It was disappointing.  We did nothing all weekend.  Our daughter went to a friends for a sleepover Friday right after school.  She phoned that evening asking if she could stay over Saturday night as well.  Wow ... what an opportunity ... we can really tie one on with her gone for the weekend.  Unfortunately, we had our driver's licences renewed.  In doing so, that left us both with just a temporary NON picture license.  Since they ID us usually, we were stranded.  I couldn't believe it ... a friday night and we're planning on going to the movies and then home.  It felt very very wrong.    We went to see the Grudge ... neither of us liked it.  That $28 it cost to get in to see this sad sad movie, we could have gotten us a few drinks and a couple of shooters. 

Saturday night, we ended up renting the Stepford Wives  ... and then heading to bed shortly after 8:30pm.  There was nothing on TV, we've seen all the rentals ... so off to bed we went.  That won't even happen again.  The next time we have to renew our licenses, I'm going with the "I lost my license" routine.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Old fart!!



I just keep getting better looking every day


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It was disappointing. We did nothing all weekend. Our daughter went to a friends for a sleepover Friday right after school. She phoned that evening asking if she could stay over Saturday night as well. Wow ... what an opportunity ... we can really tie one on with her gone for the weekend. Unfortunately, we had our driver's licences renewed. In doing so, that left us both with just a temporary NON picture license. Since they ID us usually, we were stranded. I couldn't believe it ... a friday night and we're planning on going to the movies and then home. It felt very very wrong.  We went to see the Grudge ... neither of us liked it. That $28 it cost to get in to see this sad sad movie, we could have gotten us a few drinks and a couple of shooters.
> 
> Saturday night, we ended up renting the Stepford Wives  ... and then heading to bed shortly after 8:30pm. There was nothing on TV, we've seen all the rentals ... so off to bed we went. That won't even happen again. The next time we have to renew our licenses, I'm going with the "I lost my license" routine.


Yeh , The Grudge was not  one of my fave movies.  Saw After the Sunset with Salma Heyack ( sp )  , it was goood ! She was looking hot and the setting was gorgeous !


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It was disappointing.  We did nothing all weekend.  Our daughter went to a friends for a sleepover Friday right after school.  She phoned that evening asking if she could stay over Saturday night as well.  Wow ... what an opportunity ... we can really tie one on with her gone for the weekend.  Unfortunately, we had our driver's licences renewed.  In doing so, that left us both with just a temporary NON picture license.  Since they ID us usually, we were stranded.  I couldn't believe it ... a friday night and we're planning on going to the movies and then home.  It felt very very wrong.    We went to see the Grudge ... neither of us liked it.  That $28 it cost to get in to see this sad sad movie, we could have gotten us a few drinks and a couple of shooters.
> 
> Saturday night, we ended up renting the Stepford Wives  ... and then heading to bed shortly after 8:30pm.  There was nothing on TV, we've seen all the rentals ... so off to bed we went.  That won't even happen again.  The next time we have to renew our licenses, I'm going with the "I lost my license" routine.



Well I hope at least you had some fun Saturday once you headed to bed, early nights can be fun!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeh , The Grudge was not  one of my fave movies.  Saw After the Sunset with Salma Heyack ( sp )  , it was goood ! She was looking hot and the setting was gorgeous !



What is that movie about?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Well I hope at least you had some fun Saturday once you headed to bed, early nights can be fun!



nope ... just a sad sad weekend.    Two nights, no daughter and we did nothing.    

At least the next couple of weekends we have excuses - being oncall.  Then Dec.4th weekend we'll make up for missing this weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Then Dec.4th weekend we'll make up for missing this weekend.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

I told Mrs.NT to get her party tolerances up by next October, because unlike last year when we went for 8 days, it will only be 3/4, so I expect her to be giving her for all 3/4 days - no excuses accepted.  The first phase will be New Years and her Jan. 2nd bday.  I'll have to find a few more multiple party days prior to Vegas.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

now THAT's some good training!
heh heh...he called you and old fart...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

I think my mom lied about my age.  
I look way tooooo good to be 38  I look like a guy half my age.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

that's what we like to see: modesty...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what we like to see: modesty...




thanks ... forgot about that, I'm damn modest as well.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey NT     I didn't like the Grudge either, couldn't really follow it and I thought the plot was stupid.  I want to go see Saw though, it's suppose to be pretty good?  Have you seen Walking Tall?  Awesome Movie !!     I really didn't think it would be that good, but I was pleasantly suprised!     I would have never guessed you were 38, you look much younger.  I'll post a pic of my mom one day, everyone always thinks she's my older sister and she's 42. People still think I look like I'm 16 though    so hopefully I'll age good! LOL!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Its true.... you do get better with age  Like fine wine.... 
Or it might just have something to do with not caring anymore.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey NT     I didn't like the Grudge either, couldn't really follow it and I thought the plot was stupid.  I want to go see Saw though, it's suppose to be pretty good?  Have you seen Walking Tall?  Awesome Movie !!     I really didn't think it would be that good, but I was pleasantly suprised!   *  I would have never guessed you were 38 *, you look much younger.  I'll post a pic of my mom one day, everyone always thinks she's my older sister and she's 42. People still think I look like I'm 16 though    so hopefully I'll age good! LOL!!



You are my bestest friend.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

I saw the stepford wives this weekend too.  I like Christopher Walkin, but he wasnt in it much.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Christopher Walkin creeps me out...he's got a very scary face 

Morning my dear NT, wassup for today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Good Morning NT!!     What's on the agenda today??


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

PreM ... I like him too.  He didn't have much a part in this movie though.

Velvet, NC and BC - morning ladies! 

Today I am working, hitting the gym at lunch and then it's the one day of the week in which we don't do much in the evening.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> PreM ... I like him too.  He didn't have much a part in this movie though.
> 
> Velvet, NC and BC - morning ladies!
> 
> Today I am working, hitting the gym at lunch and then it's the one day of the week in which we don't do much in the evening.



What sort of things do you do on the other nights?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

hmmm ... on Wednesday's I play pool in a league.  On Thursday, we usually practice pool.  On Monday's the missus usually has a mom's night out with friends and Fridays are usually the beginning of _bad_ things for the weekend.  On Wednesday and Thursday our daughter also has dance and guitar.  So if I'm not playing pool those days, I'm Mr. taxi.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

So you like playing pool hey....?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So you like playing pool hey....?



only if there's a wager involved


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Christopher Walkin creeps me out...he's got a very scary face
> 
> Morning my dear NT, wassup for today?


yeah..but he's a great actor!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey pool shark!
I suck at pool, so when we play...we will have to do reverse betting..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

reverse betting?  

Afternoon Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah...'cause I SUCK @ pool! You would have to wager that I would win. See?
It makes sense..espeically after you've had a few...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good Morning Cutie!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

morning miss NC!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hmmm ... on Wednesday's I play pool in a league.  On Thursday, we usually practice pool.  On Monday's the missus usually has a mom's night out with friends and Fridays are usually the beginning of _bad_ things for the weekend.  On Wednesday and Thursday our daughter also has dance and guitar.  So if I'm not playing pool those days, I'm Mr. taxi.



Busy schedule, sounds like fun though!   
Good morning NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

good morning to your fine self Mrs.BC 

It can seem busy at times.  I'd prefer be busy than sit at home and do nothing.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good norning Senor NT.....


What's doing.....

Man, I saw your photo in the gallery, and it looks like a beatiful day when you can have a beer (or a few beers) with your buddies......

Anyway, just passing by (lurking)....I'll come by later...

Have a great day....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey ... it Tony in my journal 

It was a beautiful day for sure.  In fact, the entire week was great.  We went out to the lake that weekend.  The guy beside me is just some guy who wanted to have his pic taken with me because of my tattoos.  I said jokingly "I can't do that without a beer" ... so he gave me one.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Whats up NT ?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Not much at all.  Pretending to be busy at work.   Yourself?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

how do, my brotha!
See my workot? Like it? More to follow...
I'm gonna go catch rissole...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey NT.  How are you liking the new house?  Had to shovel yet?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning Stevie Poo


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning Mr. NT


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Gutten Morgen NT.....

I'm practicing my German since I am going to have to be saying that for a whole week next week.....
What's doing....

Just passing by.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

well well well ... good morning peeps!
Ris ...  
Hey B
PreM ... the house is awesome.  Shovel, just once.  Our early snowfall has fallen to mild temp the last couple of weeks, so it's mostly gone.  We have a couple of parties planned.  A Christmas gathering ...  for friends.  Then a New Years/Bday combo shaker.  That will be a lot of fun.  How are things with yourself?  Have you had to shovel yet?

GW ... a good morning to you!

My favorite Eastern Canadian Hottie, morning. 

Tony ... you multilingual man of the day!  Germany, you do get to do sme great traveling!  My uncle visited Germany a lot when he was working.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well well well ... good morning peeps!
> Ris ...
> Hey B
> PreM ... the house is awesome.  Shovel, just once.  Our early snowfall has fallen to mild temp the last couple of weeks, so it's mostly gone.  We have a couple of parties planned.  A Christmas gathering ...  for friends.  Then a New Years/Bday combo shaker.  That will be a lot of fun.  How are things with yourself?  Have you had to shovel yet?
> ...



Good morning hot stuff, your parties always sound like so much fun... can I come?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hola, mi amigo! como estas?
I go to Mexico every here and again..so I keep current myself:
dos cervesas, por favor! 

que es la bano?
Those are the basics....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning hot stuff, your parties always sound like so much fun... can I come?



 ... does one really need to think about that question 

come on down or up or East as you may have it.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hola, mi amigo! como estas?
> I go to Mexico every here and again..so I keep current myself:
> dos cervesas, por favor!



I am fine ... and yes, a couple of beers will work just fine!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

see? as long sa the basics are covered...all is good South of the border!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> see? as long sa the basics are covered...all is good South of the border!



and for the advanced all-inclusive drinkers, bring one of the giant slurpee mugs to keep your drinks cooler and save time having to keep asking for a refill.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

u da man!
so...when we headed back to paradise, brotha???
Sounds like we are converging on....Ohio...in the Spring...not exactly the prime vacation spot...but with all the IM hottoes that will e tere..the view will definately be spectacular!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

No, it has snowed here a few times, but isnt sticking to the ground yet.  Damn cold though.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning NT,

Survive the weekend ? I ate too much but other than that I did ok .


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Shmoopy!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning NT   
How was your weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

Shmoopy?
Ahhh...stevie-poo has a nick name.....
everybody, 1-2-3:
aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh....


Was'sup, NT!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Shmoopy?
> Ahhh...stevie-poo has a nick name.....
> everybody, 1-2-3:
> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh....
> ...



  Cat's outta da bag Stevie-poo


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning NT


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2004)

morning all.  Survive the weekend.    Well, it was pretty uneventful until Sunday.  We had been talking about getting a puppy.  So my daughter and I headed off to the SPCA to 'look' at the puppies.  3.5 hours later, we brought home the newest member of the family - Baby.  She's a 3 month old Rottweiler/German Shepard cross.  

As soon as I get caught up on some work, I will post a pic of her.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2004)

oohh...she sounds bautiful! I want one! (Too bad I have not the time, nor the room for a puppy)
we want pics!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oohh...she sounds bautiful! I want one! (Too bad I have not the time, nor the room for a puppy)
> we want pics!



puppy pics  
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics 
puppy pics


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

I've put the pics in my gallery


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oohh...she sounds bautiful! I want one! (Too bad I have not the time, nor the room for a puppy)
> we want pics!



Time, room and .............. did I mention time is important.  Important to what you ask.  To keeping your house from becoming her little waste land.    Sunday was not very successful.  Monday much better.  She seems to have figured it out.  We take her to our room, so about 4-5am, I get banged on the head by her big paws indicating that she needs to go out.  
She's been with me the past 3 days but tomorrow I am going to work and the missus is staying home - should prove interesting.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2004)

What a cutie puppy!!! 

Happy gobble gobble CouSON


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

hope you have a good Thanksgiving couSON and to the rest of my American friends, have a great TG!  You can think of us Canadians slaving away while you enjoy the day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

"Tis the season to be jolly..."   

Good morning NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> "Tis the season to be jolly..."
> 
> Good morning NT.



Good morning BC  
tis the season


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG... your puppy is soooooo cute!!!   
What did you name him?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

her name is ........ ready ................ 'baby'     She came from the SPCA with Bitsy as a name.  I thought that when she gets bigger, it just wouldn't fit, so my daughter came up with baby.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> her name is ........ ready ................ 'baby'     She came from the SPCA with Bitsy as a name.  I thought that when she gets bigger, it just wouldn't fit, so my daughter came up with baby.



soooooooooo, when she's* bigger* you think that baby will fit her better?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

listen ... I had to fight to change the name from Bitsy ... 

I wanted something much more sinister   I threw out the Miss Samson but it got rejected.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh....look at the widdle pudddums...

Good lookin' poochie!
I had to play with the only dogs available to me tonight....toy poodles...
Guess better than nothing..

Some day I will have the time for a pooch.
That's funny, you mentioning about the 5 o'clock "I GOTTA PEE!" wake up cal. My parent's dog, a Sheltie; Molly. (quite posibly the cutest dog EVER!) does he same to him..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

B ... how old is Molly?

Velvet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

A little over 2 years now.
all she is , is hair and smiley face...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

'ello, ladies! NT!
Happy Monday!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey NT!!!     How are you??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey NT!!!     How are you??




  What an avi!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

hello ladies ... Burner and PreM

I'd say you are correct PreM ... that is quite the avi to wake up to  

NC ... and extra good morning to you


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning dude , my first time posting in your thread , since Im a sort of new member. Good luck with your goals and youre little family


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Mornin Stevie-poo, thought you were MIA!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

simbh ... welcome 

Goals ... I only have one, to avoid the lovehandles.  I don't use any specific lifting program ... and I make sure I incorportate beer into my weekly diet.  Other than that, my journals are just a source of chatting. 

Velvet ... morning!  I was oncall over the weekend, so the following Monday is always catchup day from the weekend plus the daily duties - it sucks.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

hiya stevie-poo!


how was your weekend? Did u peruse my journal and read of my harrowing adventures?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey NT -

Any progress on your Pullups or Chins ??

How's the puppy ??


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2004)

no updates on the pull ups.  I've changed up the routine just because I was getting tired of the same thing.  I've adopted a short rest inbetween sets type deal with higher reps. 

Puppy status: good.  I think she's learning pretty good.  Hard to judge as it's been so long since I've had a dog.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Was'sup, brotha!
I'm gunnin' for ya! I am back to being able to do about 3 sets of 5 with a 45lb plate on..and wiht me alrady carrying another exra 20 -30 lbs of crap around my belly to begin with...that would make 60 - 70 lbs I am pulling up  + my lean body weight...only another .....100lbs to go until i can match you....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey NT !  


Whats up ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

*cough cough*
look what I dusted off...
now..where is our fearless corn row hair wearing canadien super hero?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

ya...what he said


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey NT     Where ya at????


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2004)

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2004)

Where IS NT ???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

maybe his new home 'hunny do' list has gotten overwhelming?
the puppy is too demanding on him?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

He's busy busy!  Hope the holidays are going well


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Real busy....  How was Christmas?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Real busy....  How was Christmas?



He must be REAL BUSY      PM - I love the new avi


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

the prodigical son returns .......... 

work was very busy.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Shmoopy!  How was your holidays????


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

time off kills me if I'm not in a pool outside basking in the sun.  

I'm glad to be back at work and not sitting at home trying to find something to do.  In winter, it's a lot harder to find something to do (fix/repair/replace).  Most of the work that needs to be done is outside work ... at minus 20, I'm not that excited to do any of it. 

Slowly gearing up for the New Years bash.  Have a friend asking to come over.  Problem is he doesn't drink and that tends to make him a bit of a couch sitter.  I can't deal with anyone who just sits and doesn't participate.  I'm hoping that one of his rumoured many dates comes to past and he has something to do.  I find it funny that when we play pool (he lives out of province now) he has many stories of the many women he's dating or will be dating.  But come time to produce a date for a party time like New Years, suddenly, he's without a date.  Being that I've known him for 20+ years, I have to call BS.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the prodigical son returns ..........
> 
> work was very busy.


but....does he STAY???


----------



## Fade (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey NT can I come over for the new years bash?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Hey NT can I come over for the new years bash?


hole crap! Look who dropped in!
Was'sup, big daddy!
How's school?


----------



## Fade (Dec 29, 2004)

Not much. Just enjoying my Gracie Doll. Between work, the gym, Gracie, and paintball I'm busy.


School???

I'm back doing mechanical design work. Better pay.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

sounds great! Did not know you went back to work...
ya done good with the baby! She is cute...gets that from Ann, eh?

I got my AT-4 marker. It is nice..has a leak, so I have to send it back to the manufacturer for repair...it is a scenario marker..not speed ball..accurate as a mother tho...


----------



## Fade (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks...she is a pretty baby if I do say so myself. hehehe

Your team has the website huh? Ann showed it to me. Hopefully I'll finish up our teams site soon.

If you lived here I'd fix it for ya. I'm the tech for the team and the field.


Sorry for the thread jack NT


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't be! NT likes the attention...PLUS! SOMEONE has to post in here....

Actually...it is a specialty weapon...we have a guy on the team who can work on them...but if u screw it up..u hAVE to send it to hte manufacturer..adn then it will cost big $$ to fix...right now, I just pay for postage and they fix it for free...one of the other players is going to be getting qualified on workig with them later in the year...
Lemme know when the site is up! Our team captain may be getting a job in Saudi...D-Day may not be sa fun w/out him..not sure ifI will go this year now..


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Hey NT can I come over for the new years bash?



only if you bring Mrs. Fade


----------



## Fade (Dec 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> only if you bring Mrs. Fade


Deal


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

oh ... don't forget the jackets, scarves and boots, it's supposed to be -25 Celcius tomorrow evening .......... brrrrrrrrr 

We'll have the fireplace stoked and the 'party favours' going


----------



## Fade (Dec 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh ... don't forget the jackets, scarves and boots, it's supposed to be -25 Celcius tomorrow evening .......... brrrrrrrrr
> 
> We'll have the fireplace stoked and the 'party favours' going


F that. I'll stick with the 60s here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

um...yeah..what's that in US???

minus anything in celcius is worse than Farenheit....
when we goin ta jamaica, maaaan..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...yeah..what's that in US???
> 
> minus anything in celcius is worse than Farenheit....
> when we goin ta jamaica, maaaan..



What do you mean, worse?  Thats only -13F.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

ONLY....
wait...
    
ok...I'm better....


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Up in Montana at our cabin, it has been -40F(-) for the last few days


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

You live in Canada Premi?   

Hey there Stevie Poo, Have a wonderful New Year.  I'm off all next week and wont' be on line much, if at all, so have a good one!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year, buddy!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You live in Canada Premi?
> 
> Hey there Stevie Poo, Have a wonderful New Year.  I'm off all next week and wont' be on line much, if at all, so have a good one!



No.  I wish lol

I live in Salt Lake City, UT.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year, Steve!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Steve, what's doing bud?


Just passing by to offer you my best wishes for the coming year.....wait, why for the coming year and not for the rest of your life?  I guess sometimes we don't look past a certain period of time.....
I hope you are having a wonderful vacation....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is Mr. NT ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

that 'honey do' list must be pretty long...

-or-
they had such a killer New Year's party..he is still trying to clean it up...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks for the New Years wishes ... although it started ok, while dancing around 4:30 that Saturday morning, Mrs.NT sat down complaining about pains in her heart.  Needless to say, it's funny how one can be in a "fun" mode one second, and then, every after copiuous amounts of alcohol, can turn into "survivor" mode.  We ended up calling 911 as non of us were in any shape to drive.  The sad part was that they did not provide the kind of service one would expect because we had been drinking.  Mrs.NT had an EKG and xray taken, and then we didn't see the Dr. for probably 4 hours.  He could have been busy, but after talking to him we think it was because we had been drinking and he couldn't really find a reason for the pain.  I do understand how he might think this was a one time deal and it was because of the drinking, but it has happened before without the alcohol.  Anyways, she is ok now but put a real scare into me that morning.  I'm glad we have friends that are fun to party with yet can change modes when needed.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks for the New Years wishes ... although it started ok, while dancing around 4:30 that Saturday morning, Mrs.NT sat down complaining about pains in her heart. Needless to say, it's funny how one can be in a "fun" mode one second, and then, every after copiuous amounts of alcohol, can turn into "survivor" mode. We ended up calling 911 as non of us were in any shape to drive. The sad part was that they did not provide the kind of service one would expect because we had been drinking. Mrs.NT had an EKG and xray taken, and then we didn't see the Dr. for probably 4 hours. He could have been busy, but after talking to him we think it was because we had been drinking and he couldn't really find a reason for the pain. I do understand how he might think this was a one time deal and it was because of the drinking, but it has happened before without the alcohol. Anyways, she is ok now but put a real scare into me that morning. I'm glad we have friends that are fun to party with yet can change modes when needed.


Man Steve, I am so sorry that you went thru that.  I can't believe that your New Year turned so crummy.  I hope Mrs. NT is doing better and that things continue smoothly.
By the way, maybe those pains are related to the stomach also?  Heartburn?
Here is to hoping that all is well, as I said, for the rest of your time....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

There's Mr. NT !  Glad to hear Mrs. NT is ok !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Geez Stevie Poo, that's scary!!  The doc couldn't find anything wrong?  Hows the missus now?  Glad she's ok!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry about your New Years, but I'm glad your wife is okay.      Maybe she should see a specialist since it's happened more than once


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks all! it was scary but we have a great bunch of friends. 

she has seen a few doctors since and they are pretty sure it's not her heart - which is a great relief.  Now we're trying to pinpoint exactly what the attacks are.  I am going to take her to Vegas to make up for the botched New Years.  It was a great time up until 4:30 ... and to think things were really starting to get fired up.   We will make up for it in Vegas for sure.  Instead of the 7 days stay, we're only there for probably 4 days.  So even the Mrs. can keep up for at least 3 days with me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

hey brotha!
Glad the Mrs is ok! That sux that the medical stadd reacted the way they did. At least she wasn't in real danger. (in hindsight)
when are y'all going to LV? For the 'O'? Vel is gonna be there in Sep....
we still need to drink beer together...
Hey, I was doing my weighted pull ups the otehr day...I got BW +70 up for a couple reps..I was actualy thinking to myselg..."How much can NT do?"


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

we might go for a friends bday in June ... maybe.  

I did 135 for a couple of reps prior to November ... now I have to work up to that again.  I have a goal this year of adding a few more lbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

can I add in the 30 lbs of garbage hanging around my waist was + bodyweight?
I mean..u have a 6-pack..or close to it...so u are pulling up lean BW + lbs...I am hauling up 205lbs...+ weight..and I am probably 175 - 180..lean


----------



## BritChick (Jan 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks for the New Years wishes ... although it started ok, while dancing around 4:30 that Saturday morning, Mrs.NT sat down complaining about pains in her heart.  Needless to say, it's funny how one can be in a "fun" mode one second, and then, every after copiuous amounts of alcohol, can turn into "survivor" mode.  We ended up calling 911 as non of us were in any shape to drive.  The sad part was that they did not provide the kind of service one would expect because we had been drinking.  Mrs.NT had an EKG and xray taken, and then we didn't see the Dr. for probably 4 hours.  He could have been busy, but after talking to him we think it was because we had been drinking and he couldn't really find a reason for the pain.  I do understand how he might think this was a one time deal and it was because of the drinking, but it has happened before without the alcohol.  Anyways, she is ok now but put a real scare into me that morning.  I'm glad we have friends that are fun to party with yet can change modes when needed.



Yikes... that's some scary shit NT, glad to hear that her ticker is okay but I bet it would be nice to figure out what the heck is causing these attacks, it must be very unnerving for you both.
Vegas sounds like a great plan, when are you heading there?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Vegas sounds like a great plan, when are you heading there?


watch out! BC has just caught scent of a party! 
Vegas will nevre be the same.....
hiya, BC!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> watch out! BC has just caught scent of a party!
> Vegas will nevre be the same.....
> hiya, BC!



LOL, yeah I am such a party animal!   
Hi Burner.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yikes... that's some scary shit NT, glad to hear that her ticker is okay but I bet it would be nice to figure out what the heck is causing these attacks, it must be very unnerving for you both.
> Vegas sounds like a great plan, when are you heading there?



All is well now thanks

When are we going depends on when you'll be there  
Having been through too many of these planned vacations with friends, we're not holding our breath.  The plan is to go sometime in June, but there are 6 of us in total and it is really hard to get 6 people to all commit on the same time.  In the past we've just told people that we'll be going somewhere on such and such a date, we'd love it if you came, but if you don't, we're still going.  So we'll see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey NT    It's been a long time since I've seen you around......

How are the weighted Pullups/Chins going ??  Any PR's these days ??


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2005)

Sir YM ... 

Nope, you PRs to speak of.  I actually took almost half of November and most of December off from the gym.  Perhaps is was burnout, I'm not sure.  So going back after the New Year saw my strength had depleted a bit.  

I do have a goal.  I would like to hit 165 - 170 this year, slowly and without adding any bf.  I know that all I need to do is eat more of what I'm eating now.  Eating is the big thing for me ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

well, I DO wanna go to the 'O' this year!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2005)

I hear the lovely Miss Velvet is looking for a date in Vegas.   B ... you have Ivy and NG coming skiing, then you could swing to Vegas with the lovely Velvet ... 2005 couldn't get much better then that.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey NT,

Please have a read in my journal at my last post.  I definitely want to clear something up for you so that you don't think any less of me.  You know where this comes from.....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Mornin Stevie Poo


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey NT,
> 
> Please have a read in my journal at my last post.  I definitely want to clear something up for you so that you don't think any less of me.  You know where this comes from.....



Tony ... read it, responded and understand.  No biggie.  I know where you were coming from.

Velvet ... morning.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Tony ... read it, responded and understand. No biggie. I know where you were coming from.
> 
> Velvet ... morning.


----------

